# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  11 vjetori i masakrave serbe në Kosovë

## Kosovelli

11 vjetori i krimeve serbe ndaj popullatës shqiptare në komunën e PodujevëNë vend të përkujtimit
Muaji mars çdo vit shton dhimbjet në përkujtim të krimeve që bëri ushtria dhe policia serbe mbi
familjet shqiptare në komunën e Podujevës. Krimet më të rënda, filluan në mëngjesin e 25 marsit të
vitit 1999, atëherë kur filluan bombardimet mbi caqet serbe dhe kur ishte shtuar qëndresa e Ushtrisë
Çlirimtare të Kosovës kundër forcave serbe.Me qëllim të dëbimit të popullatës nga trojet e tyre dhe
të spastrimit etnik, ushtria dhe policia serbe kishte mbyllur të gjitha daljet nga qyteti me përjashtim të
daljes për në drejtim të fshatit Shajkofc, që ishte paramenduar për ta grumbulluar tërë popullatën në
atë fshat . Ushtria dhe polica serbe për të fut edhe më friken tek popullata vazhdoi dhe ngriti ritmin e
krimeve në pjesë të ndryshme të qytetit.Qyteti ishte stërmbushur me banor, pasi që banorët e
fshatrave ishin shpërngulur në qytet duke menduar se qyteti ishte një vendstrehim më i sigurt dhe
me shpresën se do tu shpëtonin krimeve të cilat i bënte okupatori serb . Në orët e hershme të
mëngjesit të 25 marsit, policët serbe të stacionit policor në Podujevë të vendosur në një furgon
filluan aksionin për vrasjen e shqiptarëve që takonin nëpër rrugët e qytetit. Kështu u vranë dhjetëra
qytetar. Sipas një dëshmitari serb disa ua kishin vënë prangat dhe i kishin djeg në një stog sane.
Kështu ushtria dhe policia vazhdoj duke bërë krime shumë të rënda deri sa qytetit mbeti pa asnjë
banor shqiptar. Mirëpo, ushtrinë dhe policin serbe popullata e pengonte edhe në për male me shi
dhe bor, prandaj filloj të gjuaj me granata mbi civilët e pa mbrojtur. Qëllimi ishte që shqiptarët kurrë
më mos të kthehen ne trojet e tyre.Pushteti Serb në komunën e Podujevës kishte një plan të
veçantë. Krijoj tri kampe, dhe ate në fshatin Shajkofc, Metehi dhe Barilevë, kështu që detyroj
popullatën e Podujevës të futet në këto kampe. Në kampin e fshatit Shakjofc ishin mbi 50.000
banor, në fshatin Metehi mbi 20.000 dhe në fshatin Barilevë mbi 30.000 veta. Në këto kampe kishte
keqtrajtime ma të ndryshme deri te dhunimet. Sipas shumë analistëve por edhe deklaratave të
ushtarëve dhe policëve serb që i mbikëqyrshin ato kampe popullata ishte futur në këto kampe me
qëllim që nëse NATO-ja hyn në Kosovë me këmbësori këta njerëz te jen si mbrojtës të ushtrisë dhe
policisë serbe.Duke mos përmendur kësaj radhe dëmet shumë të mëdha materiale po japin
shënimet mbi numrin e të vrarëve dhe të zhdukurve në Komunën e Podujevës.. të vrarë dhe të
zhdukur janë 618 prej tyre 573 të vrarë dhe 45 të zhdukur. Kjo është gjendja momentale sepse të
zhdukur kanë qenë 85 mirëpo disa janë identifikua kohë pas kohe.111 ishin të gjinisë femërore dhe
52nxënës. Struktura sipas moshës :fantazma: ëmijë deri në moshën 14 vjeçare 48Të rijë prej moshën 14 deri
27 vjeçar 119Persona prej moshës 27 deri 67 vjeçar 324Viktima tjera mbi moshën 65 vjeçare 82
Struktura familjare:36 familje i kanë nga dy të vrarë, 9 familje nga tre të vrarë, 3 familje na pesë të
vrarë, 2 familje nga gjashtë të vrarë, 1 familje shtatë dhe 1 familje tetë të vrarë.Sipas shumë
dëshmitarëve dhe dëshmive urdhrin për vrasje, dëbim nga shtëpitë, plaçkitjen dhe djegien e 4.881
shtëpive është dhënë nga i ashtuquajturi &quot;Shabi i Krizës&quot; i formuar nga pushteti i
instaluar serb në Podujevë. Këtë shtab e kanë përbërë : Kryetari i komunës i cili ka qen edhe kryetar
shtabi, komandanti i ushtrisë serbe për komunën e Podujevës, kryetari i këshillit ekzekutiv, shefi dhe
komandanti i stacionit policor në Podujevë, komandanti i mbrojtjes territoriale, komandanti i
mbrojtjes civile,drejtori i shtëpisë së shëndetit, drejtori i ndërmarrjes tregtare &quot;Gërmia &quot;
dhe drejtori i organizatës komunale shërbyese .Ky shtab ishte i instaluar ne ndërtesën e kuvendit
komunal. Derisa sa masakra ma e madhe kishe ndodhur jo ma larg se 50 metra nga ndërtesa ku
ishte instaluar shtabi dhe stacioni i policisë. Po ashtu ky shtab kishte formuar një shtab tjetër për
mbledhjen e kufoma dhe humbjen e gjurmëve. Po nga ky shtab është dhënë urdhri për plaçkitjen e
të gjithë pasurisë së shqiptarëve si bagëtitë, mobilet, automjetet,mjetet bujqësore dhe të gjitha të
mirat materiale. Këto te dhëna janë fakte bazë me te cilat mund te ngritët aktakuze kundër Serbisë
pasi qe për këto ka mjaft fakte ,dëshmi dhe argumente.

----------


## Brari

kosovell..

ky shkrim lart ku eshte marre?
e ka shkruar ndonji historian a cfare?

kush ka jetuar at kohe atyre aneve?
pse popullata paska len fshatrat e eshte grumbulluar ne qytet?

kush na i sqaron ato momente e rrethana?

thx per shkrimin trondites..

..

----------


## Kosovelli

> kosovell..
> 
> ky shkrim lart ku eshte marre?
> e ka shkruar ndonji historian a cfare?
> 
> kush ka jetuar at kohe atyre aneve?
> pse popullata paska len fshatrat e eshte grumbulluar ne qytet?
> 
> kush na i sqaron ato momente e rrethana?
> ...


ty mas miri te informon Natash Kandiq ajo e din gjuhen tende keshtu fol me te dhe te tregon ma shume edhe rrethanat edhe vrasit edhe te gjitha....

----------


## Kosovelli

Krimet serbe në Kosovë - PA APOLOGJI - Me fakte kundër shpifjeve 

Kriteri shkencor në studimet për krimet serbe në Kosovë dhe argumentimi me prova “de facto” e “de jure” për drejtësinë e pavarësisë së Kosovës 

Fetnete Ramosaj, “Krimet serbe në Kosovë – PA APOLOGJI – Me fakte kundër shpifjeve”, (Vëllimi i dytë), botoi “Anatema”, Prishtinë, 2008, f. 442


Libri “Krimet serbe në Kosovë – PA APOLOGJI - Me fakte kundër shpifjeve” (vëllimi i dytë), i autores Fetnete Ramosaj, përfshinë një lëndë të gjerë studimi për krimet e organizuara shtetërore të forcave ushtarake-policore serbe që bënë mbi popullatën shqiptare në Kosovë, në vitet 1998-1999.
Lënda e këtij studimi është shtjelluar me kujdes. Secila pjesë e librit ndërlidhet reciprokisht mes veti dhe plotësojnë kuptimin e njëra tjetrës. Kjo lëndë është treguar objektivisht, në mënyrë precize, përmes një aparature të mundshme shkencore, ndaj është e saktë dhe e kuptueshme. Në fillim është dhënë treguesi i lëndës, fjala e recensentëve dhe hyrja. Në fund është dhënë një përfundim si dhe burimet e literatura. Libri ka edhe shtojcën Faksimile e Fotografi që është pjesa më interesante dhe më e rëndësishme e këtij libri, ku janë materializuar me fakte e të dhëna të vërteta të gjitha ngjarjet historike të trajtuara në këtë libër.



Të dhënat faktografike janë shtjelluar në vartësi reciproke me njëra-tjetrën, duke u dhënë primatin momenteve kyçe, posaçërisht ndriçimit të krimeve të ushtrisë serbe mbi popullatën shqiptare në Kosovë. Janë të trajtuara qartë jo vetëm pasojat e këtyre krimeve, por janë dhënë shkoqur, me saktësinë më të madhe, edhe shkaqet e këtyre pasojave – kriminelët e vërtetë, ata që urdhëruan, ekzekutuan dhe masakruan popullatën e pafajshme shqiptare, prej tyre edhe fëmijë, pleq e plaka të moshuara.
Për radhitjen e sistemimin e lëndës si dhe për shtjellimin e saj është përdorur kryesisht metoda historike sipas metodologjisë së pranuar që e zbatojnë historianët. Janë përdorur këtu format e metodës së induksionit, deduksionit, vëzhgimit të fakteve dhe verifikimit të tyre. Autorja e këtij punimi me intuitën e saj empirike, ka përdorur si kriter të së vërtetës përvojën e saj gjatë luftës në Kosovë, krahasimin e mendimeve të verifikuara më parë, të fakteve konkrete që rezultojnë me përputhshmërinë e pohimeve me objektin, me procesin a dukurinë që paraqitet në këtë punim.
Në këtë libër është sjellë material i ri, i panjohur deri më tash. Hulumtimi i materialit dhe grumbullimi i dokumentacionit, si: informatat shkencore (fakte, ide, argumente, vrojtime), kompozicioni i këtyre informatave si dhe teknika e gjetjes së shprehjes, e formës si pjesë e procesit krijues, janë gërshetuar njëkohësisht dhe suksesivisht njëra pas tjetrës përmes një metode të re pune e mjaft origjinale që ka përdorur autorja për ta hartuar këtë punim. Për hulumtimin e këtij materiali shkencor autorja ka vepruar me një vullnet të fortë, durim të fuqishëm, koncentrim të thellë dhe shprehi të formuara të disiplinës shkencore, sidomos aftësi për sintezë të materialit dhe përvojë të pasur në përpunimin dhe zbërthimin e problemeve në shqyrtim. Gjithë kjo punë e mundimshme është kurorëzuar me botimin e këtij libri të rrallë, të vlefshëm dhe interesant.
Është me interes të theksohet se në këtë studim, pos të tjerash, autorja ka përllogaritur edhe saktësinë matematikore për t’i paraqitur dukuritë e procesit gjatë luftës, për t’i përcaktuar sa më saktë grumbujt, sasinë, përmasat e largësitë; datat, muajt; deshifrimin e kodeve në dokumente; largësitë e vendeve të ngjarjeve, numrin e ushtarëve, numrin e të zhdukurve, numrin e të helmuarve shqiptarë; saktësinë e dokumentacionit shkencor që dëshmon se në këtë libër është thënë e vërteta dhe ajo është verifikuar përmes faktesh. 
Vlerësimet e përfundimet e dhëna, të mbështetura në burime historike të kohës dhe në dokumente relevante, janë rezultat i një analize të thellë kritike që autorja i ka bërë gjithë dokumentacionit, përjetimeve në vendet e ngjarjes, literaturës dhe shtypit. Këto përfundime, kujtoj, janë përmbajtësore dhe shprehin thelbin e të vërtetës dhe të së drejtës së pakontestueshme për krimet serbe në Kosovë, me çka autorja ia ka arritur qëllimit.
Në pjesën e parë të këtij libri (që ka 77 faqe) janë trajtuar ngjarje të mëdha historike: Masakra e Tivarit mbi ushtarët shqiptarë në vitin 1945 si dhe vrasja e ushtarëve shqiptar gjatë kryerjes së shërbimit ushtarak në Armatën Popullore të Jugosllavisë – APJ. Është dhënë numri i ushtarëve të vrarë shqiptarë (108 sish) si dhe adresa e saktë e tyre, vendi i ekzekutimit (posta ushtarake, njësia ushtarake) dhe ekzekutorët e tyre me adresë të saktë. Ky numër është dhënë vetëm për periudhën 1981-1991, për ushtarët shqiptarë të kthyer në arkivole, të vrarë në kushte e rrethana të ndryshme. 
Politika shoviniste serbe e kësaj kohe formoi mekanizma të errëta për asimilimin dhe zhdukjen e shqiptarëve. Burgjet serbe në Kosovë u bënë qendrat ku torturoheshin shqiptarët e mbyteshin në qelitë e burgjeve nga persona të caktuar me mjete e mënyra më mizore përmes metodave të fshehta e shumë perfide. Personeli në burgjet e në gjykatat serbe në Kosovë, shpjegon autorja e librit në shqyrtim, ishte i kamufluar dhe përbëhej nga elita gjakatare e grupit të veçantë të SDB-së, që shpeshherë kryenin edhe detyrën e rojës së burgut, të mjekut, gjykatësit dhe të prokurorit. UDB-ashët monstrum, që tejkalonin edhe autorizimet zyrtare, që ishin të përcaktuar e të përbetuar me kokë për të bërë krime e gjenocid mbi popullatën shqiptare, ishin kujdesur me kohë që të zhduknin gjurmët e krimit dhe të mos mbetej gjëkundi asnjë gjurmë me shkrim për ekzistimin e torturës si formë institucionale e gjenocidit antishqiptar brenda institucionit të shtetit serb, siç ishin SDB-ja, gjyqet dhe burgjet.
Në pjesën e parë të këtij libri janë trajtuar qartë edhe torturat mizore të përdorura në burgjet civile të Serbisë, të vendosura në Pejë, në Dubravë, Ferizaj, në Smrekovnicë etj., në vitet ’80-ta e ’90-ta të shek. XX.  Në vazhdën e të zhdukurve nga torturat e hetuesve të UDB-së në burgjet civile serbe në Kosovë autorja sjell fakte të pakontestueshme se i ashtuquajturi “Grupi i Ferizajt” njihet si grupi më i torturuar në ish-Jugosllavi që nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, ku nga 13 të arrestuarit, 5 u mbytën në hetuesi me tortura, ndërsa fati i avokatit Alishefik Spahiu ende nuk dihet. Ky avokat kishte kërkuar gjatë gjykimit ngritjen e padisë penale kundër sigurimit të shtetit – SDB-së në Ferizaj dhe në Gjilan, për torturë e vrasje ndaj “Grupit të Ferizajt”. (Po aty, f. 63).
Një e dhënë tjetër e vdekjes nga torturat e forcave serbe është çështja e Yll (Abdullah) Morinës nga Gjakova, epror i UÇK-së, i plagosur rëndë në frontin e luftës në fshatin Gramaçel. Bashkë me tjerë shokë të plagosur Ylli u zu rob nga forcat serbe në shtator të vitit 1998 te xhamia e fshatit Isniq të Deçanit. Me ndërhyrjen e Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar, të plagosurit i dërguan në spital. Yllin e kishin dërguar në spitalin e Prishtinës, ku e kishin keqtrajtuar si mjekët serbë ashtu edhe policët. Gjashtë muaj e munduan Yllin pa ia dhënë ndihmën e nevojshme. Në trupin e tij bënë eksperimente të tmerrshme me operacione të njëpasnjëshme të mjekëve serbë. Pesë herë e operuan, por pa sukses. Sado që në gjendje të vështirë shëndetësore, mbahej i fortë, stoik dhe u kishte thënë milicëve serbë: “Edhe nëse vdes, vdes krenar, se kam pas rastin të luftoj kundër bishave siç jeni ju”. (Po aty, f. 58).
Janë dhënë mandej në këtë pjesë të librit, edhe shënime, fakte e dokumentacion për masakrimin dhe vrasjen e shumë të burgosurve shqiptarë në burgun famëkeq të Dubravës. Kjo ngjarje njihet në histori si Masakra e Dubravës, që është njëri ndër dokumentet më të plota materiale që, (edhe me Masakrën e Reçakut dhe atë të Padalishtës) dëshmojnë gjenocidin institucional antishqiptar.
Duke trajtuar këto masakra, autorja me një theks të veçantë u drejtohet institucioneve shqiptare: “Heshtja shqiptare ajo institucionale, politike, intelektuale e shkencore, pra lënia në harresë dhe e pandëshkuar e Masakrës së Dubravës, Reçakut, Padalishtës, po e injoron dhe po i fsheh përmasat e këtyre masakrave që bënë forcat ushtarake-policore serbe ndaj popullatës së pambrojtur shqiptare të Kosovës”. Për masakrime e gjenocid kundër shqiptarëve autorja ka vënë në dukje se “në burgjet serbë në Kosovë ka ndodhë gjenocidi që është ekzekutuar me gjakftohtësi, kohë pas kohe, që në vulën e tij bartë pronësinë legale të vet shtetit serb në aspektin e projektimit dhe të ekzekutimit”. (Po aty, f. 73).
Për helmet kimike e biologjike të përdorura në Kosovë, është dokumentuar në këtë libër me shumë të dhëna. Helmet kimike e biologjike u përdorën gjatë vitit 1990 nga shërbimet sekrete serbe kundër nxënësve shqiptarë të shkollave fillore dhe shkollave të mesme, me ç’rast u helmuan 7 000 (shtatëmijë) nxënës shqiptarë, prej të cilëve rreth 4 000 (katërmijë) mbetën me pasoja jetësore. (Po aty, f. 77).
Helmet kimike-biologjike u përdorën me të madhe, shpjegon autorja, që nga prilli i vitit 1998, pothuajse në të gjitha ofensivat kundër pozicioneve të UÇK-së dhe kundër fshatrave shqiptare në përgjithësi.
Pjesa e parë e këtij libri përmbyllet me shpjegimin e krimeve që bënë kolonët malazezë të Vrrakës së Shqipërisë në terrenet e komunës së Deçanit. Këta kolonë u sollën ashpër e shumë keq në këto anë, duke bërë krime, vrasje e masakra. Për më tepër “kolonët e Vrrakës ishin vegla të instrumentalizuara keq në duart e policisë serbe, për të shkaktuar incidente të porositura”. (Po aty, f. 89).
Pjesëmarrja e Ushtrisë jugosllave (serbe) në luftë në Kosovë është shpjeguar në pjesën e dytë të librit në shqyrtim. Armata jugosllave (serbe) veproi ushtarakisht në Kosovë që prej vitit 1996 e deri në vitin 1999, duke përshkallëzuar terrorin, vrasjet e masakrimet ndaj popullatës shqiptare prej goditjeve taktike “vezhbeve” deri tek operacionet e nivelit strategjik ushtarak në vitet 1998, 1999. Ushtria serbe-jugosllave u angazhua në luftë kundër Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës – UÇK-së në të gjithë territorin e Kosovës, fillimisht në prill të vitit 1998, kur përdori njësitë tankiste dhe artilerinë e rëndë gjatë sulmeve agresive, veçmas në periudhën shkurt-qershor 1999, kur edhe e humbi betejën dhe u tërhoq nga Kosova. (Po aty, f. 101). 
Janë paraqitur të dhëna e dëshmi interesante që Serbia zbatoi në Kosovë edhe planin e njohur me kodin “Leopardi” në vitin 1999. Përmes këtij plani zbatohej një metodë sinkronizuese nga ushtria, policia dhe paramilitarët serbë, që kishte përmbajtje: “Frikëso dhe sulmo; fut në podrume njerëz të pambrojtur, një fshat ose një lagje të qytetit, në mënyrë që të lëvizë pastaj nga frika e tërë popullsia”. Në ato lëvizje të popullsisë ku ishin prezent dyshimi, frika dhe tmerri, u bënë shumë vrasje e masakrime mbi popullsinë shqiptare.
Politika serbe me propagandën e saj përpiqej ta bindte dhe opinionin se “Armata jugosllave (serbe) nuk ishte pjesëmarrëse në luftë kundër UÇK-së dhe kundër popullatës civile në Kosovë. Ndërkaq, në librin në shqyrtim, vërtetohet me shumë të dhëna e dokumente se ushtria serbe ka marrë pjesë në luftë kundër shqiptarëve. Në librin në shqyrtim jepet numri i ushtarëve të vrarë serbë gjatë luftës në Kosovë në vitin 1998, 1999. Krahas ushtarëve serbë të vrarë, është ndriçuar edhe rënia e dëshmorëve të UÇK-së në betejat për mbrojtjen e popullatës shqiptare. Është dokumentuar fakti se fushata e spastrimit etnik, e vrasjeve dhe e masakrave mbi popullatën shqiptare nga forcat ushtarake pushtuese serbe, synohej të paraqitej si luftë kundër UÇK-së, por u dëshmua me fakte se “në shënjestër të kësaj fushate ishin jo vetëm pjesëtarët e UÇK-së dhe familjarët e tyre, por të gjithë shqiptarët pa dallim, madje në disa raste, edhe ata që konsideroheshin si qytetarë lojalë ndaj pushtuesve serbë”. (Po aty, f. 138). Siç del nga dokumentimi i të dhënave në këtë libër, ushtria serbe (jugosllave) është përgjegjëse për vrasjen e 800 (tetëqind) fëmijëve shqiptarë gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Kjo ngjarje është dokumentuar përmes raporteve të vetë oficerëve serbë që ishin pjesëmarrës në luftën e Kosovës. Raporti i cilësuar si “tejet sekret” i publikuar në shtypin serb të datës 4 prill 2000, më titull: “Oficerët serbë tregojnë krimet”, paraqet dëshmi tronditëse për vrasjen e fëmijëve dhe të banorëve të pafajshëm shqiptarë.
Duke dokumentuar me fakte këto krime, vrasje, masakra ndaj popullatës shqiptare të Kosovës, autorja nuk kërkon lëmoshë e as hakmarrje. Ajo i dëshmon me fakte aktorët e krimeve – kriminelët ordinerë – ekzekutorët dhe shefat e tyre. I përballë ata me realitetin dhe kërkon me ngulm që të gjithë të dalin para drejtësisë.
Në pjesën e tretë të librit janë notifikuar e interpretuar shumë raste të viktimave shqiptare, të vrara nga forcat serbe dhe të shpallura po nga serbët si viktima të “terroristëve shqiptarë”. Propaganda serbe disa nga personat e vrarë i shpallte si “persona lojalë” të Serbisë, për të futur përçarje në mes të shqiptarëve dhe për të luajtur me nderin e tyre edhe për së vdekuri. Në kuadër të kësaj lufte speciale kundër shqiptarëve, Sigurimi Shtetëror Serb – SDB dhe Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme – MUP-i i Serbisë, siç është trajtuar në librin në shqyrtim, kanë manipuluar me regjistrin e gjatë të krimeve: - I vranë vet forcat serbe, e fajësuan UÇK-në. (Po aty, f. 147).
Dezinformimet e shtypit serb për vrasjet, mandej gënjeshtrat, etiketimet e manipulimet e shumta që shkaktuan shumë përçarje e ngatërresa ndërshqiptare, janë ndriçuar me fakte të sakta e janë shtjelluar objektivisht. 
Shkallëzimi i mëtejmë i planeve operative të komandave serbe për zhdukjen e shqiptarëve është trajtuar në pjesën e katërt të këtij libri dhe janë dhënë me saktësi aktet kriminale të ushtrisë serbe në Kosovë. Në një fazë të caktuar në luftës forcat serbe kanë përzgjedhur viktimat duke u përpjekur t’u japin mësim shqiptarëve se ja si e pësojnë ata që i përkrahin “terroristët” e UÇK-së. Në një fazë tjetër të zhvillimit të luftës nuk u përzgjodhën viktimat. Nuk ishte me rëndësi fare përcaktimi i tyre politik; nuk ishte me rëndësi se a ishin mbështetës të UÇK-së, apo ishin përkrahës të vijës paqësore. Siç shpjegon autorja: “Serbia e donte Kosovën pa popullin e saj”. (Po aty, f. 190).
Dhunimet si krime lufte - është një temë e veçantë që është trajtuar me kujdes në këtë libër. Dhunimet e femrave shqiptare nga forcat ushtarake-policore e paramilitare serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë janë dëshmi të hidhura që paraqesin gjenocidin e thellë të një skenari të zhbërjes së qenies shqiptare. Dhunimi i femrave, masakrimi i fëmijëve, i pleqve dhe i robërve të luftës, janë krime të mëdha e turpe jo vetëm për ushtrinë e një shteti, por ato njollosin e përbaltojnë inteligjencinë e një epoke të tërë të një qytetërimi të caktuar. Dhunimet, shpjegon autorja, janë bërë në forma legale, haptas, në praninë e familjarëve të të dhunuarave; janë bërë në objekte e kampe të ndryshme ushtarake-policore; kanë qenë të planifikuara dhe të programuara nga regjimi serb; janë kryer nga forcat pushtuese serbe; këto akte janë përcjellë me sadizëm, mizori dhe vrazhdësi të pashpjegueshme – pas kryerjes së dhunimit viktimat janë vrarë e masakruar dhe u janë djegur kufomat. (Po aty, f. 213). Pasojat e këtyre dhunimeve janë shumë të mëdha.
Në fund të kësaj pjese të librit është trajtuar me shumë kujdes dhe është dëshmuar me fakte konkrete veprimtaria e operacionit “Spastrimi” për zhdukjen dhe shkatërrimin e dëshmive të krimeve serbe të luftës në Kosovë gjatë viteve 1998, 1999. Vendimi për zhdukjen e dëshmive të krimeve masive të forcave ushtarake-policore serbe në Kosovë, është marrë në mars të vitit 1999 dhe janë urdhëruar komandat për të marrë masa për mbulimin e të gjitha gjurmëve që mund të çojnë në zbulimin e provave. (Po aty, f. 226). Dhe, vërtet, siç paraqitet në këtë libër, edhe sot e kësaj dite, shumë nga ngjarjet rrëqethëse dhe krimet makabre ndaj popullatës shqiptare kanë mbetur të pandriçuara. Njëra ndër to është edhe eksperimentimi me shqiptarë në vend të minjve, që është bërë në VMA në Beograd. (Po aty, f. 227).
Pjesa e pestë dhe e fundit e këtij libri i kushtohet Tribunalit të Hagës, ku përmes shumë provash, dokumentesh e faktesh është paraqitur puna e plogësht dhe joprofesionale e Prokurorisë së kësaj gjykate si dhe dështimi i saj për materializimin e aktakuzave kundër të akuzuarve shqiptarë. Dhe, siç vërteton autorja me të drejtë: “Çdo gjykatë dështon, kur kriminelët dëshmojnë për krime lufte”. (Po aty, f. 277).
Shtojca e këtij libri: Faksimile dhe fotografi që kap 132 faqe libri, është me shumë interes pasi që, me fakte konkrete e me të dhëna të bollshme, është argumentuar e vërteta dhe realiteti i ngjarjeve historike të shtjelluara në këtë libër.
Ky libër është shkruar me një gjuhë të thjeshtë e të kuptueshme për të gjithë. Autorja përmes gjuhës së pastër dhe stilit të rrjedhshëm e të qëlluar i ofron lexuesit informacion të drejtpërdrejt për ngjarjet historike të paraqitura në këtë studim. Gjuha e përdorur në këtë libër ka edhe domethënie të shumanshme pragmatike; ka diçka të veçantë, imanente e të mrekullueshme në organizimin e gjuhës së përdorur në këtë libër. Gjuha e këtij libri shpreh lutje, kërkesë, thirrje, apel që fajtorët-kriminelë, të cilët “u zunë me pelë përdore, në rogë të livadhit (in facio loci)” dhe u dëshmuan botërisht si të tillë, të vihen para drejtësisë dhe të përgjigjen për krimet që kanë bërë në Kosovë. Aktet e të folurit në situata të ndryshme janë dhënë me kompetencë komunikative e performancë të qartë. Forma e shprehjes gjuhësore – përshkrimi është paraqitur qartë përmes transmetimit, komentit dhe shpjegimit. Vështruar nga ky aspekt, mund të thuhet se është trajtuar në mënyrë decidive shprehësia e qëllimit dhe domethënies së ngjarjeve të luftës e rrethanave e shkaqeve të tyre. Shenjat dhe simbolet gjuhësore: fotografi, kode e mesazhe ushtarake të paraqitura në shtojcën e librit, janë deshifruar në mënyrë adekuate, të shprehura objektivisht e saktë. 
Përmbajtja e librit lufton me fakte politikën serbe të fshehjes së të vërtetës. Faktet e këtij libri u afrohen të gjithëve: atyre që pësuan në luftë dhe atyre që ishin përgjegjës për krime. Për ata që u humbën të dashurit e tyre në luftë e vërteta është një lehtësim shpirtëror, ndërsa për serbët duhet të jetë ballafaqim me realitetin. Është meritor fakti, siç vënë në dukje recensentët, se këtu dëshmohet që krimet serbe nuk ishin raste individuale të kryera nga individë të rastësishëm, por këto krime ishin pjesë e planeve operative shtetërore serbe të organizuara me qëllim të zhdukjes së shqiptarëve.   
Duke shkruar historinë e ngjarjeve të luftës në Kosovë në vitet 1998-1999, kur janë bërë shumë krime dhe është derdhur shumë gjak, autorja ka marrë përgjegjësinë për të vërtetën. Dhe pikërisht, në këtë çështje ia ka arritur qëllimit: këtë përgjegjësi e lehtëson me forcën e drejtësisë dhe të argumentit të shprehur me faksimile e fotografi në shtojcën e librit. Me këto krime ndaj shqiptarëve autorja i ka njoftuar edhe të tjerët me përgatitjen e botimit edhe në anglisht.
Në fund po theksoj edhe një herë një porosi nga mendimet e recensentëve se: ky libër le të jetë një frymëzim për të vërtetën e ngjarjeve historike të luftës në Kosovë, në periudhën e vrasjeve dhe masakrave të shumta. “Le të jetë një dëshmi e paharruar e një kujtese të dhimbshme jo për hakmarrje, por që krimet mos të përsëriten më dhe mos të harrohen...”

----------


## Kosovelli

Krimet serbe nÃ« KosovÃ« - PA APOLOGJI - Me fakte kundÃ«r shpifjeve
(13 Tetor 2009) -


Mr. Bajram Mehmetaj



Kriteri shkencor në studimet për krimet serbe në Kosovë dhe argumentimi me prova &ldquo;de facto&rdquo; e &ldquo;de
jure&rdquo; për drejtësinë e pavarësisë së Kosovës





Fetnete Ramosaj, &ldquo;Krimet serbe në Kosovë &ndash; PA APOLOGJI &ndash; Me fakte kundër shpifjeve&rdquo;,
(Vëllimi i dytë), botoi &ldquo;Anatema&rdquo;, Prishtinë, 2008, f. 442





Libri &ldquo;Krimet serbe në Kosovë &ndash; PA APOLOGJI - Me fakte kundër shpifjeve&rdquo; (vëllimi i dytë), i autores
Fetnete Ramosaj, përfshinë një lëndë të gjerë studimi për krimet e organizuara shtetërore të forcave ushtarake-policore
serbe që bënë mbi popullatën shqiptare në Kosovë, në vitet 1998-1999.

Lënda e këtij studimi është shtjelluar me kujdes. Secila pjesë e librit ndërlidhet reciprokisht mes veti dhe plotësojnë kuptimin
e njëra tjetrës. Kjo lëndë është treguar objektivisht, në mënyrë precize, përmes një aparature të mundshme shkencore, ndaj
është e saktë dhe e kuptueshme. Në fillim është dhënë treguesi i lëndës, fjala e recensentëve dhe hyrja. Në fund është dhënë
një përfundim si dhe burimet e literatura. Libri ka edhe shtojcën Faksimile e Fotografi që është pjesa më interesante dhe më
e rëndësishme e këtij libri, ku janë materializuar me fakte e të dhëna të vërteta të gjitha ngjarjet historike të trajtuara në këtë
libër.







Të dhënat faktografike janë shtjelluar në vartësi reciproke me njëra-tjetrën, duke u dhënë primatin momenteve kyçe,
posaçërisht ndriçimit të krimeve të ushtrisë serbe mbi popullatën shqiptare në Kosovë. Janë të trajtuara qartë jo vetëm pasojat e
këtyre krimeve, por janë dhënë shkoqur, me saktësinë më të madhe, edhe shkaqet e këtyre pasojave &ndash; kriminelët e
vërtetë, ata që urdhëruan, ekzekutuan dhe masakruan popullatën e pafajshme shqiptare, prej tyre edhe fëmijë, pleq e plaka
të moshuara.


Për radhitjen e sistemimin e lëndës si dhe për shtjellimin e saj është përdorur kryesisht metoda historike sipas metodologjisë
së pranuar që e zbatojnë historianët. Janë përdorur këtu format e metodës së induksionit, deduksionit, vëzhgimit të fakteve
dhe verifikimit të tyre. Autorja e këtij punimi me intuitën e saj empirike, ka përdorur si kriter të së vërtetës përvojën e saj gjatë
luftës në Kosovë, krahasimin e mendimeve të verifikuara më parë, të fakteve konkrete që rezultojnë me përputhshmërinë e
pohimeve me objektin, me procesin a dukurinë që paraqitet në këtë punim.


Në këtë libër është sjellë material i ri, i panjohur deri më tash. Hulumtimi i materialit dhe grumbullimi i dokumentacionit, si:
informatat shkencore (fakte, ide, argumente, vrojtime), kompozicioni i këtyre informatave si dhe teknika e gjetjes së
shprehjes, e formës si pjesë e procesit krijues, janë gërshetuar njëkohësisht dhe suksesivisht njëra pas tjetrës përmes një
metode të re pune e mjaft origjinale që ka përdorur autorja për ta hartuar këtë punim. Për hulumtimin e këtij materiali
shkencor autorja ka vepruar me një vullnet të fortë, durim të fuqishëm, koncentrim të thellë dhe shprehi të formuara të
disiplinës shkencore, sidomos aftësi për sintezë të materialit dhe përvojë të pasur në përpunimin dhe zbërthimin e
problemeve në shqyrtim. Gjithë kjo punë e mundimshme është kurorëzuar me botimin e këtij libri të rrallë, të vlefshëm dhe
interesant.


Është me interes të theksohet se në këtë studim, pos të tjerash, autorja ka përllogaritur edhe saktësinë matematikore për
t&rsquo;i paraqitur dukuritë e procesit gjatë luftës, për t&rsquo;i përcaktuar sa më saktë grumbujt, sasinë, përmasat e
largësitë; datat, muajt; deshifrimin e kodeve në dokumente; largësitë e vendeve të ngjarjeve, numrin e ushtarëve, numrin e
të zhdukurve, numrin e të helmuarve shqiptarë; saktësinë e dokumentacionit shkencor që dëshmon se në këtë libër është
thënë e vërteta dhe ajo është verifikuar përmes faktesh.


Vlerësimet e përfundimet e dhëna, të mbështetura në burime historike të kohës dhe në dokumente relevante, janë rezultat i
një analize të thellë kritike që autorja i ka bërë gjithë dokumentacionit, përjetimeve në vendet e ngjarjes, literaturës dhe
shtypit. Këto përfundime, kujtoj, janë përmbajtësore dhe shprehin thelbin e të vërtetës dhe të së drejtës së pakontestueshme
për krimet serbe në Kosovë, me çka autorja ia ka arritur qëllimit.


Në pjesën e parë të këtij libri (që ka 77 faqe) janë trajtuar ngjarje të mëdha historike: Masakra e Tivarit mbi ushtarët shqiptarë
http://www.ballikombit.org - Balli i Kombit nÃ« Internet Powered by Mambo Generated:19 December, 2009, 14:19
në vitin 1945 si dhe vrasja e ushtarëve shqiptar gjatë kryerjes së shërbimit ushtarak në Armatën Popullore të Jugosllavisë
&ndash; APJ. Është dhënë numri i ushtarëve të vrarë shqiptarë (108 sish) si dhe adresa e saktë e tyre, vendi i ekzekutimit
(posta ushtarake, njësia ushtarake) dhe ekzekutorët e tyre me adresë të saktë. Ky numër është dhënë vetëm për periudhën
1981-1991, për ushtarët shqiptarë të kthyer në arkivole, të vrarë në kushte e rrethana të ndryshme.


Politika shoviniste serbe e kësaj kohe formoi mekanizma të errëta për asimilimin dhe zhdukjen e shqiptarëve. Burgjet serbe
në Kosovë u bënë qendrat ku torturoheshin shqiptarët e mbyteshin në qelitë e burgjeve nga persona të caktuar me mjete e
mënyra më mizore përmes metodave të fshehta e shumë perfide. Personeli në burgjet e në gjykatat serbe në Kosovë,
shpjegon autorja e librit në shqyrtim, ishte i kamufluar dhe përbëhej nga elita gjakatare e grupit të veçantë të SDB-së, që
shpeshherë kryenin edhe detyrën e rojës së burgut, të mjekut, gjykatësit dhe të prokurorit. UDB-ashët monstrum, që
tejkalonin edhe autorizimet zyrtare, që ishin të përcaktuar e të përbetuar me kokë për të bërë krime e gjenocid mbi popullatën
shqiptare, ishin kujdesur me kohë që të zhduknin gjurmët e krimit dhe të mos mbetej gjëkundi asnjë gjurmë me shkrim për
ekzistimin e torturës si formë institucionale e gjenocidit antishqiptar brenda institucionit të shtetit serb, siç ishin SDB-ja,
gjyqet dhe burgjet.


Në pjesën e parë të këtij libri janë trajtuar qartë edhe torturat mizore të përdorura në burgjet civile të Serbisë, të vendosura në
Pejë, në Dubravë, Ferizaj, në Smrekovnicë etj., në vitet &rsquo;80-ta e &rsquo;90-ta të shek. XX. Në vazhdën e të zhdukurve
nga torturat e hetuesve të UDB-së në burgjet civile serbe në Kosovë autorja sjell fakte të pakontestueshme se i
ashtuquajturi &ldquo;Grupi i Ferizajt&rdquo; njihet si grupi më i torturuar në ish-Jugosllavi që nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, ku
nga 13 të arrestuarit, 5 u mbytën në hetuesi me tortura, ndërsa fati i avokatit Alishefik Spahiu ende nuk dihet. Ky avokat
kishte kërkuar gjatë gjykimit ngritjen e padisë penale kundër sigurimit të shtetit &ndash; SDB-së në Ferizaj dhe në Gjilan, për
torturë e vrasje ndaj &ldquo;Grupit të Ferizajt&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 63).


Një e dhënë tjetër e vdekjes nga torturat e forcave serbe është çështja e Yll (Abdullah) Morinës nga Gjakova, epror i UÇK-së, i
plagosur rëndë në frontin e luftës në fshatin Gramaçel. Bashkë me tjerë shokë të plagosur Ylli u zu rob nga forcat serbe në
shtator të vitit 1998 te xhamia e fshatit Isniq të Deçanit. Me ndërhyrjen e Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar, të plagosurit i dërguan
në spital. Yllin e kishin dërguar në spitalin e Prishtinës, ku e kishin keqtrajtuar si mjekët serbë ashtu edhe policët. Gjashtë
muaj e munduan Yllin pa ia dhënë ndihmën e nevojshme. Në trupin e tij bënë eksperimente të tmerrshme me operacione të
njëpasnjëshme të mjekëve serbë. Pesë herë e operuan, por pa sukses. Sado që në gjendje të vështirë shëndetësore, mbahej i
fortë, stoik dhe u kishte thënë milicëve serbë: &ldquo;Edhe nëse vdes, vdes krenar, se kam pas rastin të luftoj kundër
bishave siç jeni ju&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 58).


Janë dhënë mandej në këtë pjesë të librit, edhe shënime, fakte e dokumentacion për masakrimin dhe vrasjen e shumë të
burgosurve shqiptarë në burgun famëkeq të Dubravës. Kjo ngjarje njihet në histori si Masakra e Dubravës, që është njëri ndër
dokumentet më të plota materiale që, (edhe me Masakrën e Reçakut dhe atë të Padalishtës) dëshmojnë gjenocidin
institucional antishqiptar.


Duke trajtuar këto masakra, autorja me një theks të veçantë u drejtohet institucioneve shqiptare: &ldquo;Heshtja shqiptare
ajo institucionale, politike, intelektuale e shkencore, pra lënia në harresë dhe e pandëshkuar e Masakrës së Dubravës,
Reçakut, Padalishtës, po e injoron dhe po i fsheh përmasat e këtyre masakrave që bënë forcat ushtarake-policore serbe
ndaj popullatës së pambrojtur shqiptare të Kosovës&rdquo;. Për masakrime e gjenocid kundër shqiptarëve autorja ka vënë
në dukje se &ldquo;në burgjet serbë në Kosovë ka ndodhë gjenocidi që është ekzekutuar me gjakftohtësi, kohë pas kohe, që
në vulën e tij bartë pronësinë legale të vet shtetit serb në aspektin e projektimit dhe të ekzekutimit&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 73).


Për helmet kimike e biologjike të përdorura në Kosovë, është dokumentuar në këtë libër me shumë të dhëna. Helmet kimike e
biologjike u përdorën gjatë vitit 1990 nga shërbimet sekrete serbe kundër nxënësve shqiptarë të shkollave fillore dhe
shkollave të mesme, me ç&rsquo;rast u helmuan 7 000 (shtatëmijë) nxënës shqiptarë, prej të cilëve rreth 4 000 (katërmijë)
mbetën me pasoja jetësore. (Po aty, f. 77).


Helmet kimike-biologjike u përdorën me të madhe, shpjegon autorja, që nga prilli i vitit 1998, pothuajse në të gjitha
ofensivat kundër pozicioneve të UÇK-së dhe kundër fshatrave shqiptare në përgjithësi.


Pjesa e parë e këtij libri përmbyllet me shpjegimin e krimeve që bënë kolonët malazezë të Vrrakës së Shqipërisë në terrenet e
komunës së Deçanit. Këta kolonë u sollën ashpër e shumë keq në këto anë, duke bërë krime, vrasje e masakra. Për më tepër
&ldquo;kolonët e Vrrakës ishin vegla të instrumentalizuara keq në duart e policisë serbe, për të shkaktuar incidente të
porositura&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 89).


Pjesëmarrja e Ushtrisë jugosllave (serbe) në luftë në Kosovë është shpjeguar në pjesën e dytë të librit në shqyrtim. Armata
jugosllave (serbe) veproi ushtarakisht në Kosovë që prej vitit 1996 e deri në vitin 1999, duke përshkallëzuar terrorin, vrasjet
e masakrimet ndaj popullatës shqiptare prej goditjeve taktike &ldquo;vezhbeve&rdquo; deri tek operacionet e nivelit
strategjik ushtarak në vitet 1998, 1999. Ushtria serbe-jugosllave u angazhua në luftë kundër Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës
&ndash; UÇK-së në të gjithë territorin e Kosovës, fillimisht në prill të vitit 1998, kur përdori njësitë tankiste dhe artilerinë e rëndë
gjatë sulmeve agresive, veçmas në periudhën shkurt-qershor 1999, kur edhe e humbi betejën dhe u tërhoq nga Kosova. (Po
aty, f. 101).


http://www.ballikombit.org - Balli i Kombit nÃ« Internet Powered by Mambo Generated:19 December, 2009, 14:19
Janë paraqitur të dhëna e dëshmi interesante që Serbia zbatoi në Kosovë edhe planin e njohur me kodin
&ldquo;Leopardi&rdquo; në vitin 1999. Përmes këtij plani zbatohej një metodë sinkronizuese nga ushtria, policia dhe
paramilitarët serbë, që kishte përmbajtje: &ldquo;Frikëso dhe sulmo; fut në podrume njerëz të pambrojtur, një fshat ose një
lagje të qytetit, në mënyrë që të lëvizë pastaj nga frika e tërë popullsia&rdquo;. Në ato lëvizje të popullsisë ku ishin prezent
dyshimi, frika dhe tmerri, u bënë shumë vrasje e masakrime mbi popullsinë shqiptare.


Politika serbe me propagandën e saj përpiqej ta bindte dhe opinionin se &ldquo;Armata jugosllave (serbe) nuk ishte
pjesëmarrëse në luftë kundër UÇK-së dhe kundër popullatës civile në Kosovë. Ndërkaq, në librin në shqyrtim, vërtetohet me
shumë të dhëna e dokumente se ushtria serbe ka marrë pjesë në luftë kundër shqiptarëve. Në librin në shqyrtim jepet numri i
ushtarëve të vrarë serbë gjatë luftës në Kosovë në vitin 1998, 1999. Krahas ushtarëve serbë të vrarë, është ndriçuar edhe rënia
e dëshmorëve të UÇK-së në betejat për mbrojtjen e popullatës shqiptare. Është dokumentuar fakti se fushata e spastrimit
etnik, e vrasjeve dhe e masakrave mbi popullatën shqiptare nga forcat ushtarake pushtuese serbe, synohej të paraqitej si
luftë kundër UÇK-së, por u dëshmua me fakte se &ldquo;në shënjestër të kësaj fushate ishin jo vetëm pjesëtarët e UÇK-së dhe
familjarët e tyre, por të gjithë shqiptarët pa dallim, madje në disa raste, edhe ata që konsideroheshin si qytetarë lojalë ndaj
pushtuesve serbë&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 138). Siç del nga dokumentimi i të dhënave në këtë libër, ushtria serbe (jugosllave)
është përgjegjëse për vrasjen e 800 (tetëqind) fëmijëve shqiptarë gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Kjo ngjarje është dokumentuar
përmes raporteve të vetë oficerëve serbë që ishin pjesëmarrës në luftën e Kosovës. Raporti i cilësuar si &ldquo;tejet
sekret&rdquo; i publikuar në shtypin serb të datës 4 prill 2000, më titull: &ldquo;Oficerët serbë tregojnë krimet&rdquo;,
paraqet dëshmi tronditëse për vrasjen e fëmijëve dhe të banorëve të pafajshëm shqiptarë.


Duke dokumentuar me fakte këto krime, vrasje, masakra ndaj popullatës shqiptare të Kosovës, autorja nuk kërkon lëmoshë
e as hakmarrje. Ajo i dëshmon me fakte aktorët e krimeve &ndash; kriminelët ordinerë &ndash; ekzekutorët dhe shefat e
tyre. I përballë ata me realitetin dhe kërkon me ngulm që të gjithë të dalin para drejtësisë.


Në pjesën e tretë të librit janë notifikuar e interpretuar shumë raste të viktimave shqiptare, të vrara nga forcat serbe dhe të
shpallura po nga serbët si viktima të &ldquo;terroristëve shqiptarë&rdquo;. Propaganda serbe disa nga personat e vrarë i
shpallte si &ldquo;persona lojalë&rdquo; të Serbisë, për të futur përçarje në mes të shqiptarëve dhe për të luajtur me nderin e
tyre edhe për së vdekuri. Në kuadër të kësaj lufte speciale kundër shqiptarëve, Sigurimi Shtetëror Serb &ndash; SDB dhe
Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme &ndash; MUP-i i Serbisë, siç është trajtuar në librin në shqyrtim, kanë manipuluar me
regjistrin e gjatë të krimeve: - I vranë vet forcat serbe, e fajësuan UÇK-në. (Po aty, f. 147).


Dezinformimet e shtypit serb për vrasjet, mandej gënjeshtrat, etiketimet e manipulimet e shumta që shkaktuan shumë
përçarje e ngatërresa ndërshqiptare, janë ndriçuar me fakte të sakta e janë shtjelluar objektivisht.


Shkallëzimi i mëtejmë i planeve operative të komandave serbe për zhdukjen e shqiptarëve është trajtuar në pjesën e katërt të
këtij libri dhe janë dhënë me saktësi aktet kriminale të ushtrisë serbe në Kosovë. Në një fazë të caktuar në luftës forcat serbe
kanë përzgjedhur viktimat duke u përpjekur t&rsquo;u japin mësim shqiptarëve se ja si e pësojnë ata që i përkrahin
&ldquo;terroristët&rdquo; e UÇK-së. Në një fazë tjetër të zhvillimit të luftës nuk u përzgjodhën viktimat. Nuk ishte me rëndësi
fare përcaktimi i tyre politik; nuk ishte me rëndësi se a ishin mbështetës të UÇK-së, apo ishin përkrahës të vijës paqësore. Siç
shpjegon autorja: &ldquo;Serbia e donte Kosovën pa popullin e saj&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 190).


Dhunimet si krime lufte - është një temë e veçantë që është trajtuar me kujdes në këtë libër. Dhunimet e femrave shqiptare nga
forcat ushtarake-policore e paramilitare serbe gjatë luftës në Kosovë janë dëshmi të hidhura që paraqesin gjenocidin e thellë
të një skenari të zhbërjes së qenies shqiptare. Dhunimi i femrave, masakrimi i fëmijëve, i pleqve dhe i robërve të luftës, janë
krime të mëdha e turpe jo vetëm për ushtrinë e një shteti, por ato njollosin e përbaltojnë inteligjencinë e një epoke të tërë të një
qytetërimi të caktuar. Dhunimet, shpjegon autorja, janë bërë në forma legale, haptas, në praninë e familjarëve të të
dhunuarave; janë bërë në objekte e kampe të ndryshme ushtarake-policore; kanë qenë të planifikuara dhe të programuara
nga regjimi serb; janë kryer nga forcat pushtuese serbe; këto akte janë përcjellë me sadizëm, mizori dhe vrazhdësi të
pashpjegueshme &ndash; pas kryerjes së dhunimit viktimat janë vrarë e masakruar dhe u janë djegur kufomat. (Po aty, f.
213). Pasojat e këtyre dhunimeve janë shumë të mëdha.


Në fund të kësaj pjese të librit është trajtuar me shumë kujdes dhe është dëshmuar me fakte konkrete veprimtaria e
operacionit &ldquo;Spastrimi&rdquo; për zhdukjen dhe shkatërrimin e dëshmive të krimeve serbe të luftës në Kosovë gjatë
viteve 1998, 1999. Vendimi për zhdukjen e dëshmive të krimeve masive të forcave ushtarake-policore serbe në Kosovë,
është marrë në mars të vitit 1999 dhe janë urdhëruar komandat për të marrë masa për mbulimin e të gjitha gjurmëve që mund
të çojnë në zbulimin e provave. (Po aty, f. 226). Dhe, vërtet, siç paraqitet në këtë libër, edhe sot e kësaj dite, shumë nga
ngjarjet rrëqethëse dhe krimet makabre ndaj popullatës shqiptare kanë mbetur të pandriçuara. Njëra ndër to është edhe
eksperimentimi me shqiptarë në vend të minjve, që është bërë në VMA në Beograd. (Po aty, f. 227).


Pjesa e pestë dhe e fundit e këtij libri i kushtohet Tribunalit të Hagës, ku përmes shumë provash, dokumentesh e faktesh
është paraqitur puna e plogësht dhe joprofesionale e Prokurorisë së kësaj gjykate si dhe dështimi i saj për materializimin e
aktakuzave kundër të akuzuarve shqiptarë. Dhe, siç vërteton autorja me të drejtë: &ldquo;Çdo gjykatë dështon, kur kriminelët
dëshmojnë për krime lufte&rdquo;. (Po aty, f. 277).


Shtojca e këtij libri: Faksimile dhe fotografi që kap 132 faqe libri, është me shumë interes pasi që, me fakte konkrete e me të
http://www.ballikombit.org - Balli i Kombit nÃ« Internet Powered by Mambo Generated:19 December, 2009, 14:19
dhëna të bollshme, është argumentuar e vërteta dhe realiteti i ngjarjeve historike të shtjelluara në këtë libër.


Ky libër është shkruar me një gjuhë të thjeshtë e të kuptueshme për të gjithë. Autorja përmes gjuhës së pastër dhe stilit të
rrjedhshëm e të qëlluar i ofron lexuesit informacion të drejtpërdrejt për ngjarjet historike të paraqitura në këtë studim. Gjuha e
përdorur në këtë libër ka edhe domethënie të shumanshme pragmatike; ka diçka të veçantë, imanente e të mrekullueshme në
organizimin e gjuhës së përdorur në këtë libër. Gjuha e këtij libri shpreh lutje, kërkesë, thirrje, apel që fajtorët-kriminelë, të cilët
&ldquo;u zunë me pelë përdore, në rogë të livadhit (in facio loci)&rdquo; dhe u dëshmuan botërisht si të tillë, të vihen para
drejtësisë dhe të përgjigjen për krimet që kanë bërë në Kosovë. Aktet e të folurit në situata të ndryshme janë dhënë me
kompetencë komunikative e performancë të qartë. Forma e shprehjes gjuhësore &ndash; përshkrimi është paraqitur qartë
përmes transmetimit, komentit dhe shpjegimit. Vështruar nga ky aspekt, mund të thuhet se është trajtuar në mënyrë decidive
shprehësia e qëllimit dhe domethënies së ngjarjeve të luftës e rrethanave e shkaqeve të tyre. Shenjat dhe simbolet
gjuhësore: fotografi, kode e mesazhe ushtarake të paraqitura në shtojcën e librit, janë deshifruar në mënyrë adekuate, të
shprehura objektivisht e saktë.


Përmbajtja e librit lufton me fakte politikën serbe të fshehjes së të vërtetës. Faktet e këtij libri u afrohen të gjithëve: atyre që
pësuan në luftë dhe atyre që ishin përgjegjës për krime. Për ata që u humbën të dashurit e tyre në luftë e vërteta është një
lehtësim shpirtëror, ndërsa për serbët duhet të jetë ballafaqim me realitetin. Është meritor fakti, siç vënë në dukje recensentët,
se këtu dëshmohet që krimet serbe nuk ishin raste individuale të kryera nga individë të rastësishëm, por këto krime ishin
pjesë e planeve operative shtetërore serbe të organizuara me qëllim të zhdukjes së shqiptarëve.


Duke shkruar historinë e ngjarjeve të luftës në Kosovë në vitet 1998-1999, kur janë bërë shumë krime dhe është derdhur
shumë gjak, autorja ka marrë përgjegjësinë për të vërtetën. Dhe pikërisht, në këtë çështje ia ka arritur qëllimit: këtë përgjegjësi e
lehtëson me forcën e drejtësisë dhe të argumentit të shprehur me faksimile e fotografi në shtojcën e librit. Me këto krime ndaj
shqiptarëve autorja i ka njoftuar edhe të tjerët me përgatitjen e botimit edhe në anglisht.


Në fund po theksoj edhe një herë një porosi nga mendimet e recensentëve se: ky libër le të jetë një frymëzim për të vërtetën e
ngjarjeve historike të luftës në Kosovë, në periudhën e vrasjeve dhe masakrave të shumta. &ldquo;Le të jetë një dëshmi e
paharruar e një kujtese të dhimbshme jo për hakmarrje, por që krimet mos të përsëriten më dhe mos të harrohen...&rdquo;

----------


## Kosovelli

Fetnete Ramosaj
Rasim Selmanaj
Recensentë:
Dr. Zymer Neziri
Dr. Lush Culaj
Faton Mehmetaj
Ballina:
Shkëlzen Rexha
Realizimi kompjuterik:
n_design@yahoo.com
Shtypi:
“Dukagjini”
Pejë, 2005
Tirazhi:
10 000 kopje
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
9
Fetnete Ramosaj
KRIMET SERBE NË KOSOVË
PA APOLOGJI
ME FAKTE KUNDËR SHPIFJEVE
(Ribotim)
Prishtinë
2005

----------


## Kosovelli

12
Fetnete Ramosaj
14
Se thënia e të vërtetës për krimet serbe në Kosovë
kushton shtrenjtë e dëshmon edhe një rast i ndodhur më 1
prill të vitit 1999, kur forca të mëdha ushtarake, policore e
paramilitare serbe e kryen masakrën e dytë brenda një viti
në Lybeniq të Pejës.3 Rrahjet brutale, fyerjet, provokimet e
kërcënimet që u bëhen atë ditë njerëzve, nuk pushojnë që
nga momentet e para të dëbimit të familjeve nga shtëpitë e
tyre e deri në kryerjen e njërës nga masakrat më monstru‐
oze në këtë anë. Pyetjes provokuese të njërit nga xhelatët
serbë se kush i ka djegur disa shtëpi të fshatit një vit më
parë, i ishte përgjigjur Adem Haradinaj: “Shtëpitë i ka
djegur policia serbe”, por thënia e të vërtetës i kushtoi me
ekzekutim mizor. Pas kësaj përgjigje policët e nxjerrin nga
turma e njerëzve dhe e ekzekutojnë me breshëri pushko‐
mitralozi. Menjëherë pas tij, në të njëjtën mënyrë, dhe me të
njëjtin pretekst nxirret nga turma e njerëzve dhe para syve
të tyre me breshëri pushkomitralozi ekzekutohet edhe Ukë
Bushati… Pjesa dërrmuese e njerëzve të tubuar (80 vetë)
vriten, por edhe të plagosurit shtiren si të vrarë. Vrasësit,
duke dashur që të mos lënë dëshmitarë të gjallë, zbrazin
breshëri armësh mbi të gjithë ata që me lëvizjet apo
klithmat e tyre kanë dhënë shenja jete.4
Përderisa, në vitin 2003, u ngrit aktakuza për krime lufte
dhe krime kundër njerëzimit kundër Fatmir Limajt –
Komandant “Çelikut”, Isak Musliut dhe Haradin Balajt, me
3 Po aty.
4 F. Ramosaj, po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
15
qëllimin e vetëm – kriminalizimin e luftës çlirimtare të
UÇK‐së e me tendenca të qarta për rikthimin e Kosovës nën
Serbi, në anën tjetër, kriminelët nga Beogradi i gëzoheshin
aktakuzës së ngritur nga Haga mbi vlerësime politike të
gabuara për UÇK‐në (madje edhe aktakuza tërësisht të
gabuara për persona që nuk kanë qenë fare pjesëtarë të
Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, siç ishte rasti me Agim
Murtezin). Krahas kësaj, dolën me kërkesa dhe veprime
konkrete për krijimin e njëfarë “mini‐Serbie” brenda
territorit të Kosovës. Në gjashtëmujorin e parë të vitit 2003
Ministri Republikan i Drejtësisë së Serbisë, Vladan Batiq
dhe kreu i UDB‐së, Aleksandër Vasiljeviq u kanosën se do
të dërgonin në Hagë më tepër se 400 shqiptarë.5
Është shkelje e rëndë e të drejtës njerëzore kur bëhen
padrejtësi në emër të drejtësisë. Një gjë e tillë po ndodh në
rastin e ish‐komandantit të ZOD‐it, njëherit ish‐
kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj dhe bashkë‐
luftëtarëve të tjerë Lahi Brahimaj e Idriz Balaj, një gjë e tillë
po u ndodh shqiptarëve, jo për të parën herë. Duke parë
kutet e dyfishta të “drejtësisë” ndërkombëtare, te shqiptarët
e Kosovës gjithnjë e më shumë po thellohet bindja se kurrë
nuk do të marrin drejtësi dhe se akuzat e ngritura kundër
ish‐luftëtarëve të UÇK‐së janë thellësisht politike. Në anën
tjetër, qëllimisht janë lënë në harresë mijëra kriminelë serbë
5 S. Krasniqi, po aty.
Fetnete Ramosaj
16
që e gjakosën Kosovën për të satën herë. Haga ka dëshmi
më se të mjaftueshme për krimet e tyre.6
Mjafton të përkujtojmë krimin e kryer gjashtë vjet më
parë në Beleg të Deçanit, ku forcat policore serbe vranë e
zhdukën 66 shqiptarë, në mesin e tyre edhe 6 fëmijë të
mitur. Sipas atyre që e mbijetuan krimin, në krye të aksionit
ishin oficerët dhe policët e MUP‐it serb të Deçanit. Dy ditë e
netë radhazi dogjën, plaçkitën, dhunuan e çka nuk bënë.
Asnjë gjurmë e 66 të zhdukurve as sot e kësaj dite. Në atë
masakër një oficer serb i MUP‐it të Deçanit, e kishte
gjymtuar dhe ia kishte prerë gjuhën profesorit, intelektualit
dhe atdhetarit të nderuar të kësaj ane, Nezir (Ibish) Vishajt,
nga Belegu, pse e fliste bukur e qartë gjuhën letrare shqipe.
I plagosur profesori kishte arritur të largohej nga fshati, por
jo t’i shpëtonte ekze‐kutimit. Mizorisht së bashku me shtatë
civilë të tjerë të plagosur zihet dhe ekzekutohet më 6 prill
1999 në fshatin Bardhaniq të Gjakovës. Tribunali i Hagës
disponon me të dhënat konkrete për autorët e këtyre
krimeve.7
Aktakuza me nr. IT‐04‐84‐I, e ngritur nga prokurorja e
Tribunalit Penal Ndërkombëtar për ish‐Jugosllavinë, Carla
Del Ponte, kundër Ramush Haradinajt, Idriz Balajt dhe Lahi
Brahimajt, mund të jetë gjithçka, mund të jetë fyerje, shpifje,
trillime, fabrikime, por jo aktakuzë e mirëfilltë, aq më tepër
6 Fetnete Ramosaj, Kështu operuan eskadronet serbe të vdekjes - Këta i bënin krimet dhe ua
mvishnin “terroristëve shqiptarë”, “Fokusi”, Nr. 95, 1 prill 2005.
7 Po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
17
e përpiluar nga një Tribunal Ndërkombëtar. Rastet që
përfshihen aty, është e qartë se janë bartur komplet nga
dosjet serbe (10‐15 mijë faqe) të dorëzuara nga MUP‐i serb
dhe ish‐ministri i Drejtësisë i Republikës së Serbisë, Vladan
Batiq, i cili, pas ngritjes së aktakuzës, u shpreh i
entuziazmuar se ato janë “faktet” e tij, por që, fatmirësisht,
nuk përkojnë aspak me të vërtetën. Shpifje të tilla tash
gjashtë vjet na ka rënë t’i hasim në adresa interneti (madje
edhe në adresa zyrtare të MUP‐it serb), në publikime të
“Jedinstvo”‐s, në “Bela Knjiga” etj.8
Dihet mirëfilli se organizimi i luftës dhe i radhëve të
UÇK‐së ka qenë vullnetar dhe si i tillë nuk i është imponuar
askujt me dhunë.
Hartuesit e aktakuzës “harrojnë” faktin se në Kosovë
gjatë periudhës mars 1998 ‐ qershor 1999 është zhvilluar
luftë në mes të forcave pushtuese serbo‐jugosllave dhe
njësive çlirimtare të UÇK‐së. Fakti se kush ka qenë sulmues
e kush mbrojtës dihet botërisht. Asnjë veprim i UÇK‐së në
Zonën Operative të Dukagjinit, e aq më tepër i Ramush
Haradinajt, nuk përkon me aktakuzën për “diskriminim” as
mbi bazë fetare, as politike, as racore. Në radhët e Ushtrisë
Çlirimtare të Kosovës kishte edhe pjesëtarë të kombësive
joshqiptare: boshnjakë, egjiptianë, romë, turq, prej të cilëve
edhe kanë rënë dëshmorë. Të tjerë janë vrarë nga forcat
serbe vetëm pse nuk kanë pranuar të jenë
8 F. Ramosaj, Haga rrëshqiti në shpifjet e Serbisë…, pun. i cit. më lartë.
Fetnete Ramosaj
18
bashkëpjesëmarrës në terrorin e organizuar kundër
shqiptarëve.9
Kishte familje serbe që qëndruan në shtëpitë e tyre në
zonat e kontrolluara nga UÇK‐ja edhe gjatë zhvillimit të
luftimeve dhe askush nuk u ka thënë asgjë. Përmendim
këtu rastin e Milivoje Shqekiqit nga Rashiqi i Pejës, i cili
ishte bashkë me të shoqen dhe të birin 31‐vjeçar, me aftësi
të kufizuara. Për muaj të tërë u kujdesën shqiptarët për të.
Madje edhe për sigurinë e tyre dhe sigurimin e gjërave
ushqimore, veshmbathjen etj. Familjen Shqekiq, policia
serbe e kishte shpërngulur me dhunë pas ofenzivës së
shtatorit të vitit 1998. Sapo kishin arritur në Pejë, djalin e
tyre e mobilizuan në radhët e policisë.10
Është bërë shumë zhurmë mediale kinse për varrezat
masive të “zbuluara” nga policia serbe në rajonin e
Gllogjanit, të Irzniqit e të Liqenit të Radoniqit, në shtator të
vitit 1998. Por, për këtë nuk ka asnjë fakt real. Dihet se prej
12 gushtit 1998, këto rajone bien nën kontrollin e forcave
serbe. Kur pas ofensivës së gjerë të ndërmarrë kundër
pozicioneve të UÇK‐së prej datës 2 deri më 12 gusht, në
frontin e luftës: Hereç – Gramaçel – Baballoç – Rastavicë –
Prejlep – Carrabreg – Beleg dhe në anën tjetër Gramaçel –
Sukë e Bitesheve – Shaptej – Gllogjan – Irzniq forcat
ushtarako‐policore serbe përdorën gjithë makinerinë e
rëndë luftarake, madje edhe helmet kimiko‐biologjike. Në
9 F. Ramosaj, Kështu operuan eskadronet serbe të vdekjes…, pun. i cit. më lartë.
10 Po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
19
kuadër të forcave serbe në numër të konsiderueshëm kishte
edhe mercenarë rusë e bullgarë. Gjatë gjithë kohës u luftua
për jetë a vdekje. Këtë e tregon edhe numri më i madh i
dëshmorëve të rënë, por edhe numri i luftëtarëve të
plagosur të UÇK‐së në vijat e para të frontit.
Për një muaj me radhë forcat serbe kanë bërë inskenimin
e “vendit të ngjarjes” për të paraqitur veprimet e
“terroristëve shqiptarë”. Aty kanë përfshirë edhe viktima
shqiptare të ekzekutuar e të gjetur në vendet, të cilat si në
kohën e vrasjes, si në kohën e gjetjes së kufomave, kanë
qenë nën kontrollin e plotë të forcave serbe. Në të
kundërtën, sikur vërtet të kishin ekzistuar “varreza
masive”, forcat serbe nuk do të prisnin një muaj për të
publikuar “lajmin” senzacional.11 Këso kohe në këtë rajon,
pos tjerash, ishin të përqendruara edhe njësitë kriminale
serbe: Njësitë Speciale të Policisë (Posebne Jedinice Policije ‐
PJP), Njësia terroriste “Munja”, Njësitë e Komandës 125 të
Brigadave të Motorizuara Tankiste të Serbisë, etj.
Është për keqardhje që Tribunali i Hagës, ka rënë pre e
shpifjeve të tilla të Serbisë, e cila me çdo kusht është
përpjekur e përpiqet t’i fshehë gjurmët e krimeve të veta
(vrasjen me gjakftohtësi të më shumë se 12 000 civilëve, e
zhdukjen e 3 500 të tjerëve), për çka askush nuk është
përgjigjur deri më tani (përjashto gjykimin e Millosheviqit).
11 Po aty.
Fetnete Ramosaj
20
Dihet se gjatë luftës frontale në rajonin e Dukagjinit,
pandërprerë janë zhvilluar luftime tepër të rrepta. Nga
radhët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës në Zonën Operative
të Dukagjinit kanë rënë 706 dëshmorë, 24 vetëm prej
Gllogjanit, dy prej tyre vëllezër të Ramush Haradinajt. Por,
edhe humbjet e forcave ushtarake‐policore e paramilitare
serbe nuk ishin të vogla. Prandaj, fokusimi i organeve
shtetërore serbe të kohës së luftës dhe të pasluftës kundër
bartësve të luftës në këtë rajon nuk është i rastit.12
Ngritja e aktakuzës kundër komandantit të Zonës
Operative të Dukagjinit, Ramush Haradinaj, njëherit
kryeministër i Kosovës, dhe dy bashkëluftëtarëve të tjerë,
ka shkaktuar indinjatë e zhgënjim në drejtësinë ndër‐
kombëtare, tek mbarë populli i Kosovës, pa dallime politike
e fetare. Krahas kësaj, çjerrja e maskave të kësaj aktakuze ka
filluar.13 Gjithnjë e më shumë familjarët e viktimave të
përfshira në këtë aktakuzë, përmes reagimeve publike, në
mediat e shkruara dhe ato elektronike e audiovizuese të
Kosovës, po i demantojnë akuzat e TPI‐së, duke theksuar se
këto raste (si të vrasjeve, si të montimit të akuzës), kanë
vetëm një burim ‐ SERBINË.14
Është absurde të tentohet të barazohet fajësia. E ardhmja
nuk ndërtohet mbi padrejtësi të reja.
12 F. Ramosaj, Haga rrëshqiti në shpifjet e Serbisë…, pun. i cit. më lartë.
13 Po aty.
14 Po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
21
PJESA E PARË
Fetnete Ramosaj
22
HUMBJET NË VIJAT E FRONTIT
SERBËT I PARAQESIN SI VIKTIMA
TË “SULMEVE TERRORISTE”
Duke parë krimet monstruoze të orgjive serbe të kryera
mbi popullatën civile shqiptare, pa kursyer gratë, pleqtë e
fëmijët, në fundshkurtin dhe fillimmarsin e vitit 1998, në
rajonin e Drenicës, si në Prekaz, Likoshan, Qirez e gjetiu,
edhe popullsia e Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, sikurse e mbarë
Kosovës, u bind se vetëm me organizimin e një lufte
efektive mbrojtëse mund t’u shpëtonte vrasjeve e masa‐
krimeve masive, të cilat populli i këtyre trevave i kishte
përjetuar në kurrizin e vet shumë herë gjatë historisë nga
regjimet e ndryshme serbosllave.
Prandaj, duke parë koncentrimin e madh të forcave
policore e ushtarake serbe, edhe në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit,
që në ditët e dimrit, ishte e qartë për secilin se i njëjti skenar
sikurse në Drenicë do të përsëritej shpejt edhe në këtë rajon.
Aq më tepër, kur punkteve të deriatëhershme të policisë
serbe në Deçan, Irzniq, Baballoç e Junik, që nga 4 shkurti i
vitit 1998, u erdhën në përforcim edhe njësitë e Brigadës
Speciale të Policisë, nga Beogradi. Dhuna, maltretimet e
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
23
keqtrajtimet e qytetarëve shqiptarë ishin shtuar tej mase.
Deri atëherë e vetmja forcë serioze që u ishte kundërvënë
forcave pushtuese ushtarako‐policore e paramilitare serbe
ishte Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës, e cila, edhe pse me
sakrifica të shumta, edhe pse e vetëdijshme se kishte të
bënte me një armik gjakatar, me të cilin ishte e pabarabartë
për nga përgatitja dhe teknika luftarake, tashmë kishte
dhënë prova faktike se ishte e pathyeshme në përballje me
forcat serbe. Prandaj, nuk është e rastit se në protestat e
organizuara anekënd Kosovës, por edhe në diasporën
shqiptare, në përkrahje të luftës çlirimtare të zhvilluar në
Drenicë, në krye me komandantin legjendar Adem Jashari,
parulla më e shpeshtë e më domethënëse ishte “Krejt
Kosova UÇK”.
Një shembull të këtillë të luftës e qëndresës heroike,
luftëtarët e lirisë e dhanë edhe në kundërpërgjigje të sulmit
të forcave të shumta ushtarako‐policore e paramilitare
serbe, më 24 mars 1998, kur u sulmua familja Haradinaj dhe
fshati Gllogjan përgjithësisht. Në këtë betejë, që zgjati më se
dhjetë orë, u vranë tre pjesëtarë të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të
Kosovës, Gazmend Hysen Mehmetaj (20), Himë Rasim
Haradinaj (16) dhe Agron Nimon Mehmetaj (19), të tre nga
Gllogjani, ndërsa u plagos rëndë edhe vetë komandanti
Ramush Haradinaj. Në këtë sulm, forcat serbe, të përbëra
nga njësitë policore të MUP‐it të Deçanit, të Gjakovës e të
Pejës, njësitë paramilitare dhe njësitë ushtarake të Korpusit
Ushtarak të Gjakovës, përdorën gjithë makinerinë e
Fetnete Ramosaj
24
blinduar, arma‐timin e rëndë dhe helikopterët. Njësitë
ushtarake serbe, shtëpinë e Stojanoviqëve, që gjendej
përballë shtëpisë së Hilmi Haradinajt, gjatë këtyre
luftimeve e shfrytëzuan si objekt ushtarak, gjë që pohohet
edhe në raportet e Fondit për të Drejtën Humanitare (FDH)
të Natasha Kandiqit. Gjatë tërë kohës, i tërë fshati mbahej i
rrethuar nga tre rrathë të forcave serbe, të cilat zunë peng
rreth 130 nxënës të shkollës fillore “Hasan Prishtina” të
Gllogjanit, sikurse edhe 13 banorë të fshatit, të cilët i
përdorën si “mur të gjallë” për të lëvizur nëpër fshat.∗ Gjatë
betejës u dëmtuan shumë shtëpi të fshatit, ndërsa njërës
prej tyre (shtëpisë së Rexhep Haradinajt) forcat serbe ia
vunë zjarrin dhe e dogjën me themel. Duhet theksuar se,
këtë ditë, banorët e fshatrave Gllogjan, Gramaçel, Irzniq e
Dubravë nëpër plumba u detyruan t’i braktisin fshatrat e
tyre. U kthyen vetëm pasi këto fshatra i mori nën kontroll
Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës.
Në betejën e zhvilluar në Gllogjan, organet serbe
zyrtarisht pranojnë se është vrarë polici Miodrag Otoviq
(1962) nga Peja, pjesëtar i MUP‐it serb prej vitit 1990, ndërsa
janë plagosur policët: Sinisha Vidiq, Sllobodan Jokiq, Rajko
Rajkoviq, Filip Raiçeviq, Vlladica Radosav‐leviq, Mirosllav
∗ Emrat e gllogjanasve të zënë peng: Smajl Nimanaj, Shaban Zeqiraj, Besim Haradinaj, Rifat
Haradinaj, Beqir Haradinaj, Mehmet Bajramaj, Mustafë Ramaj, Imer Dervishaj, Shemsedin
Haradinaj, Lan Halilaj, Bege Haradinaj, Atifete Haradinaj dhe Zenel Dobraj nga Gramaçeli. Të
njëjtën ditë ishte arrestuar nga policia serbe edhe veprimtari Rasim Selmanaj.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
25
Vuliq, Nikolla Stefanov dhe Millan Jeftiq, të gjithë policë të
MUP‐it të Deçanit.15
Duke parë përqendrimin dhe përgatitjet e forcave serbe
për ndërmarrjen e sulmeve të organizuara kundër fshat‐
rave të rajonit të Rrafshit të Dukagjinit, me theks të veçantë
të fshatrave të komunës së Deçanit, të komunës së
Gjakovës, veçanërisht kundër pjesës së brezit kufitar dhe të
Dushkajës, dhe duke patur shembull se vetëm ku hasin në
rezistencë, ato tërhiqen pa bërë masakra në popullsinë
civile, pasoi mobilizimi i përgjithshëm në rajonin e
Dukagjinit. Pozicionet e luftës brenda një kohe të shkurtër
nga Gllogjani patën një shtrirje të gjërë.
Fillimisht, më 12 prill 1998, ushtria jugosllave përqen‐
droi sistemin raketor dhe topat e kalibrave të mëdhenj në
Shtëpinë e Shëndetit në Deçan, përkatësisht në Podin e
Gështenjave (ku tash gjendet kazerma e Brigadës 334
“Agron Rama” të TMK‐së); aktivizoi bazat ushtarake në
Hulaj, në Zagermë të Pejës, në Tamnik të Gjakovës.
Njëkohësisht tek Diga e Pendës së Liqenit të Radoniqit u
stacionuan forcat e ushtrisë dhe të policisë serbe, ku i
vendosën sistemet raketore dhe topat e kalibrave të më‐
dhenj, duke paraqitur rrezik permanent dhe duke kërcë‐
nuar vazhdimisht se në rast sulmi të UÇK‐së, do ta
shpërthenin Digën e do të përmbytnin fshatra të tëra.
15 Shih librin Zloçini albanskih terorista (1995-1998), (Krimet e terroristëve shqiptarë (1995-
1998)), botim i “Jedinstvo”-s, Prishtinë, janar 1999, f. 144-145; adresën e MUP-it serb në
internet: http://www.mup.sr.gov.yu.
Fetnete Ramosaj
26
Prej këtyre pozicioneve, në ditët që pasuan granato‐
heshin pothuajse të gjitha fshatrat e komunës së Gjakovës,
të Deçanit, të Pejës, etj. S’do mend se organet zyrtare serbe,
të gjitha humbjet e tyre në njerëz, përkatësisht në policë,
ushtarë e paramilitarë serbë, kanë tentuar t’i paraqesin si
viktima të “sulmeve terroriste” të UÇK‐së, me gjithë faktin
e pamohueshëm e të njohur botërisht se të gjithë ata janë
vrarë në vijat e frontit gjatë ofensivave serbe të ndërmarra
për ndëshkimin e zonave të përfshira në luftime.
Mbase për shkak të pozitës së rëndësishme strategjike, të
afërsisë së kufirit me Shqipërinë, për të penguar depërtimin
e armatimit edhe në zonat tjera të luftimeve në Kosovë,
përqendrimi i forcave serbe në këtë rajon ishte tejet i madh
dhe ofensivat serbe nuk u ndalën asnjëherë.
Pa dyshim, vija e frontit në fshatin Prejlep të Deçanit,
ishte njëra ndër pozicionet më të pathyeshme të Ushtrisë
Çlirimtare të Kosovës, e cila asnjëherë gjatë luftës nuk u
thye nga forcat armike, edhe pse sulmet ndaj këtyre pikave
ishin të përditshme. Prejlepasit, duke e parë të vetmin
shpëtim tek armët e lirisë, pa asnjë hezitim që në fillim të
muajit prill ’98, njëzëri iu përgjigjën kushtrimit të luftës për
liri. Më 20 prill 1998, rreth shtatëdhjetë (70) prejlepas nisen
drejt Shqipërisë për të marrë armë. Mirëpo në të kthyer për
në Kosovë, më 27 prill, në vendin e quajtur “Sergun”, jo
larg Vokshit, bien në pritën e forcave ushtarako‐policore
serbe, ku për më se gjashtë orë radhazi zhvillohen luftime
të rrepta. Në këto luftime tepër të rrepta e të pabarabarta
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
27
bien dëshmorë Sadri Azem Latifaj (35) bashkë me Haxhi
Mustafë Tolaj (38) dhe Edmond Hysni Dabiçaj (21). Në
anën tjetër, burimet serbe lajmëruan për tre ushtarë serbë të
vrarë dhe disa të plagosur. Këtë ditë u granatuan
pandërprerë fshatrat Voksh dhe Hulaj. Në Sergun të
Vokshit u zunë rob nga forcat serbe Fadil Dabiçaj, Hysen
Latifaj, Bedri Kukalaj dhe Armend Mazrekaj të cilët u
dënuan me dënime drakonike prej 8‐17 vjet burgim, dhe
përjetuan ferrin nëpër kazamatet serbe që nga Nishi,
Dubrava, Burgu Qendror (CZ) i Beogradit, Mitrovica e
Sremit e gjetiu ku u torturuan çnjerëzisht edhe nga mjekët,
për t’u liruar në muajin mars 2002, të dërrmuar nga
torturat.
Derisa në fshatin Prejlep, më 29 prill, po bëhej varrimi i
tre dëshmorëve, forca të shumta policore që qarkullonin
përgjatë rrugës magjistrale Deçan – Gjakovë në fshatin
Prejlep, qëllojnë me armë zjarri në drejtim të masës.
Ndërkaq, akti më barbar i kësaj dite është vrasja e Bilall
(Idriz) Mazrekajt (26) nga Drenoci. Atë policia serbe pasi e
zbriti nga traktori kur po kthehej nga varrimi i kushe‐rinjve
të Prejlepit, te rruga që shpie për në Drenoc, e ekzekutoi
para syve të nënës së tij dhe mbi pesëmbëdhjetë grave të
tjera. Këtë vrasje të tmerrshme e transmetuan po‐thuajse të
gjitha stacionet televizive evropiane e botërore.
Pas këtyre ngjarjeve tronditëse, edhe pse luftëtarët
prejlepas u goditën që në hapat e parë të luftës, në këtë
fshat caktohen pozicionet mbrojtëse. Dhe, në këtë vijë të
Fetnete Ramosaj
28
frontit asnjëherë gjatë luftës nuk do të shënohen thyerje të
vijës së frontit as depërtim i forcave serbe, edhe pse ishte
ndër më të rrahurat nga sulmet e përditshme të policisë,
ushtrisë e paramilitarëve serbë, si fshat bri rrugës
magjistrale Deçan – Gjakovë. Forcat serbe i rrënuan me
buldozherë të gjitha shtëpitë dhe muret rrethuese të lagjes
Dabiçaj përgjatë magjistrales.
Pas sulmeve të ndërmarra kundër fshatrave Baballoç e
Gramaçel, më 21 prill 1998, luftimeve të zhvilluara në
Smolicë, Punashec, Morinë etj., luftimeve të zhvilluara në
Sukë të Cermjanit, ku operacioni luftarak drejtohej nga
forcat e ushtrisë jugosllave (UJ), më 22 maj 1998, fillojnë
edhe sulmet frontale kundër vijës së frontit në Prejlep e
Rastavicë, për t’u zgjeruar pastaj edhe në Carrabreg dhe në
vetë qytezën e Deçanit, gjithnjë përgjatë rrugës magjistrale
deri në Raushiq e Loxhë të Pejës. Prandaj, këso kohe nuk
është i rastit as konstatimi i ambasadorit Hill, kur pas
vizitës që ia bëri komunës së Deçanit në qershor të vitit
1998, deklaroi: “Deçani është shkatërruar me armatim të
rëndë dhe është djegur deri në themele”.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
29
SULME TË PANDËRPRERA, GODITJE
EDHE ME RAKETA “LUNA”
Prej datës 22 deri më 26 maj 1998 forcat serbe ndërmarrin
një sulm të gjerë përgjatë magjistrales Deçan ‐ Gjakovë,
kundër fshatrave Prejlep e Rastavicë, për të depërtuar në
zonat e kontrolluara nga UÇK‐ja, me ç’rast në Prejlep, më
24 maj sulmojnë edhe njësitë e ushtrisë serbe, por nuk
mundën t’ia arrijnë qëllimit. Duhet theksuar se forcat serbe
gjatë ofensivave kundër Prejlepit shpesh janë maskuar edhe
me uniforma me amblema të UÇK‐së, mbase duke e patur
parasysh se në këtë vijë të frontit luftimet zhvilloheshin në
afërsi. Sërish më 3 qershor, forcat serbe fillojnë sulmin për
të depërtuar në Prejlep nga drejtimi i shkollës fillore që
gjendet në fillim të fshatit, me ç’rast luftime të rrepta
zhvillohen mbi fshatin Prejlep, tek Ura e Bajramhasanëve
në magjistralen Deçan – Gjakovë. Aty, gjatë luftimeve, bien
dëshmorë tre luftëtarë të UÇK‐së: Rexhep Musë Mazrekaj
(39), Selmon Tahir Dukaj (37) dhe Ahmet Ismet Baqaj (32)
të tre nga Drenoci, trupat e të cilëve mbetën mbi dhe në
vendin e vrasjes deri në fundshtatorin e atij viti.
Ndërsa më 5 qershor 1998, Prejlepi dhe Rastavica
sulmohen edhe me aeroplanë luftarakë. Forcat serbe në
Prejlep, fillimisht sulmuan me mjete të blinduara që hynë
tek Ura e Bajramhasanëve (nga drejtimi i Deçanit) dhe tek
Fetnete Ramosaj
30
“24 Gurët” (nga drejtimi i Gjakovës) si dhe me forca të
shumta të këmbësorisë. Ndërsa rreth orës 13, Prejlepi u
bombardua njëkohësisht nga katër aeroplanë luftarakë.
Sulmi zgjati gjatë tërë ditës. Njësitë e UÇK‐së bënë një
qëndresë vërtet heroike, ku u shkatërruan edhe tri blinda.
Në këto luftime vriten pjesëtarët e UÇK‐së, Jeton Zeqir
Dabiqaj (23) e Beqir Haxhë Qufaj (21) ndërsa në luftimet e
zhvilluara dy ditë më vonë bie dëshmor edhe Gazmend
Selmon Lokaj (23), nga Prejlepi.
Nga magjistralja Deçan – Gjakovë, prej vendit të njohur
me emrin Bunari i Fushës (mes fshatrave Carrabreg e
Prejlep), në mbrëmjen e 11 qershorit ’98, ushtria serbe, për
herë të parë që nga fillimi i luftës në Kosovë, lansoi katër (4)
raketa tokë‐tokë të prodhimit rus të tipit “Luna”. Flaka e
motorëve të raketave u pa në gjithë pjesën Perëndimore të
Kosovës. Raketat goditën fshatrat Gllogjan dhe Irzniq.
Në vijën e frontit në Prejlep luftimet nuk u ndalën
asnjëherë. Këtu duhet përmendur edhe konfrontimin e
rreptë me këmbësorinë serbe e cila sulmoi në orët e
hershme të 28 qershorit 1998. Në këto luftime, organet e
MUP‐it serb të Deçanit, pranojnë se është vrarë polici Pero
Tintor (1971) nga Senti, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Kikindës.
Ndërsa më 10 korrik ’98, në luftimet e zhvilluara në Prejlep
vritet polici i MUP‐it të Pançevës, Petar Rajkoviq (1976).
Edhe gjatë ofensivës më të rreptë të forcave serbe të
ndërmarrë gjatë muajit gusht ’98, kundër të gjitha pozicio‐
neve të luftës në rajonin e Dukagjinit, Prejlepi qëndroi i
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
31
palëkundur. Edhe përkundër përdorimit të makinerisë së
rëndë luftarake dhe forcave të shumta të këmbësorisë,
forcat serbe nuk mundën të thyejnë rezistencën. Kështu, më
2 gusht 1998, në orët e hershme të mëngjesit këmbësoria
dhe mjetet e blinduara serbe u përpoqën të depërtojnë në
fshatrat Rastavicë e Prejlep, ku bie në vijën e parë të frontit
në Rastavicë, dëshmori Rexhep Brahim Kadrijaj (24), nga
Rastavica. Forcat tona i pritën me zjarr njësitë serbe dhe i
zbrapsën rreth mesditës. Me këtë rast, sipas raporteve
zyrtare serbe, janë vrarë policët: Nenad Bellosheviq (1973)
nga Cirkolezi, Elvis Shunjeviq (1969) nga Rijeka, Miomir
Stojanoviq (1955) nga Peja dhe Damjan Jovanoviq nga
Peja, të gjithë pjesëtarë të MUP‐it serb të Pejës. Ndërsa janë
plagosur policët e MUP‐it të Pejës: Lubisha Maksimoviq,
Nebojsha Paviçeviq, Zoran Tmushiq, Petko Miliçeviq,
Mlladen Martinoviq, Dragolub Vukiçeviq dhe policët e
MUP‐it të Deçanit: Milko Nikoliq e Marko Radovanoviq si
dhe Gjorgje Karan, polic i MUP‐it të Beogradit.
Edhe përkundër dështimit të sulmit të datës 2 gusht,
forcat serbe sërish më 9 gusht sulmojnë vijën e frontit
Prejlep – Carrabreg. Këtë ditë, sipas burimeve serbe, në
luftimet e zhvilluara në Prejlep, vritet polici Zdravomir
Bukiliq (1970) nga Kollashini, polic i MUP‐it të Deçanit
ndërsa plagoset polici Radulle Sedllareviq. Të njëjtën ditë
në luftimet e zhvilluara po në Prejlep vriten policët: Zoran
Gjokiq (1970), Srgjan Drashkoviq (1967) dhe Bojan Kociç
Fetnete Ramosaj
32
(1975), policë të MUP‐it serb të Leskovcit.16 – Ndërkaq nga
ana e UÇK‐së, më 9 gusht, në vijën e parë të frontit në
Carrabreg bie dëshmor eprori Sokol Muzli Sejfiaj (28), nga
Gllogjani. Më 11 gusht ’98, në luftimet e zhvilluara në këtë
vijë të frontit, në Gerdaja (mes fshatrave Prejlep e
Carrabreg) bien luftëtarët e UÇK‐së, Maxhun Malë Çekaj
(57), komandant i shtabit lokal të UÇK‐së së fshatit Irzniq,
Gëzim Shaban Dervishaj (19) dhe Naser Muzli Idrizaj (31).
Në Gerdaja, më 2 shtator 1998, vritet nga forcat serbe edhe
pjesëtari i UÇK‐së, Kadri Selim Latifaj (1977), nga Prejlepi,
trupi i të cilit u gjet pas një muaji.
Ndërkaq, më 20 nëntor 1998, në Prejlep, gjatë konfron‐
timit të forcave policore serbe me një njësi të UÇK‐së vriten
policët: Zoran Vrbashki (1973) nga Verbasi, pjesëtar i MUP‐
it serb të Suboticës; Janosh Çizmadia (1953), polic i MUP‐it
të Novi Sadit, Igor Vus (1973) dhe Çaba Padkaji, policë të
MUP‐it serb të Kikindës.
Në pranverën e vitit 1998, Kosova de fakto ishte territor i
pushtuar nga Serbia dhe po përballej me terrorin e
gjenocidin më të egër që po ushtrohej nga të gjitha seg‐
mentet e shtetit serb. Edhe sekretarja amerikane e Shtetit,
zonja Medlin Ollbrajt, më 2 prill 1998, në Uashington,
deklaroi se Kosova është një territor i pushtuar.
Këso kohe numri më i madh i forcave serbe u koncen‐
trua në rajonin e Dukagjinit, për ndërmarrjen e operacio‐
neve të pandërprera luftarake, me qëllim që ta shuajnë çdo
16 Libri Zloçini…, i cit. më lartë, f. 160; adresën http://www.mup.sr.gov.yu, e cit. më lartë.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
33
shkëndijë rezistence por edhe ta pengojnë depërtimin e
armatimit nga Shqipëria. Sepse kështu do t’i jipej goditje
rezistencës shqiptare në mbarë Kosovën. Me theks të
veçantë, operacionet ndëshkuese ishin të drejtuara kundër
popullatës civile, për ta vrarë e masakruar dhe dëbuar nga
trojet e veta. Aty ku mundën të depërtojnë, forcat serbe
vranë e masakruan mizorisht. Këso kohe, në këtë anë, rasti
më i rëndë ishte masakra e kryer në Lybeniq të Pejës.
Lidhur me këtë rast, në raportet serbe thuhet se rreth orës 8,
të datës 25 maj 1998, në rrugën magjistrale Deçan – Pejë, në
afërsi të Lybeniqit, është sulmuar me armë zjarri vetura
“Golf” që po udhëtonte në drejtim të Deçanit, me ç’rast janë
plagosur Momçilo Antiq, pjesëtar rezerv i MUP‐it të
Deçanit, Slobodan Vukoviq, punëtor i “Elektro‐Kosovës”
dhe Dimitrije Radoviq, pensionist.17 Mirëpo, siç u
dëshmua më vonë, ky “sulm” nuk ishte asgjë tjetër pos një
improvizim, të cilin policia serbe e shfrytëzoi si pretekst për
masakër, të cilën e përsëriti sërish në prill të vitit 1999.
17 Shih Zloçini…, vep. e cit. më lartë, f. 42.
Fetnete Ramosaj
34
MASAKRAT E TMERRSHME NË LYBENIQ
Më 25 maj 1998, që nga ora 9.30 deri në orët e mbrëmjes
fshati Lybeniq u rrethua nga forca të mëdha policore. Këto
forca policore gjatë kohës së këtij rrethimi me armë nga më
të ndryshmet granatuan fshatin Lybeniq, vranë e
masakruan, dogjën shumë shtëpi, të cilat edhe u plaçkitën
deri në imtësira, edhe pse askush prej banorëve të këtij
fshati nuk kishte qëlluar veturën e lartëpërmendur dhe
asnjë banor shqiptar i këtij fshati nuk ishte i armatosur.18
Ngjarja ndodhi rreth orës 13.40 minuta. Së pari filluan të
shtiejnë me topa të kalibrave të ndryshëm prej rrugës
kryesore dhe nga Suka e Zabllaçit me të cilat goditnin
përmbi fshat, e pastaj edhe brenda në fshat. Një numër
banorësh që gjendeshin afër xhamisë u strehuan nëpër
shtëpi dhe bodrume ngase nuk kishin kurrfarë armësh e as
mjete të tjera për rezistencë. Pas gjuajtjeve të shumta nga
armët e rënda, ekspedita e policisë serbe hyn në fshat.19 Në
oborret e shtëpive të tyre vrasin e masa‐krojnë: Zeqë
Hamzajn (1930), Brahim Hamzajn (1934), Dervish Hamzajn
(1947), Ymer Hamzajn (1945), Gani Hamzajn (1973), Rifat
Hamzajn (1974), Bashkim Hamzajn (1975), Hysen
Alimehajn (1958) dhe mysafirin e familjes Huskaj, Haxhi
18 KMDLNJ – Pejë, Kronikë e dhunës dhe represionit policor serb mbi popullatën shqiptare
në regjionin e Pejës gjatë vitit 1998, (dorëshkrim), f. 27-28.
19 KMDLNJ – Pejë, Kronikë e dhunës…, vep. e cit. më lartë, f. 28.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
35
Gogajn (1976) nga Deçani, dhe i plagosin Nezir Sali
Jahmuratajn (40), Lulzim Ymer Hamzajn (23) dhe Ardeshik
Mehmet Gogajn (24) nga Deçani. Ndërkaq, më 29 maj 1998,
policia serbe vrau Mehmet Ukë Ukshinajn (1926) dhe ia
dogji kufomën. Eshtrat e djegura i janë gjetur në tetor të
vitit 1998, 50 metra larg shtëpisë, kurse kafka 10 metra më
larg. Më 5 qershor në këtë fshat është gjetur edhe kufoma e
Ramë Isuf Haradinajt (1928), i cili ka qenë i paralizuar dhe
kishte mbetur në shtëpi në momentin e dëbimit të
familjarëve të tjerë. Më 15 gusht 1998, forcat policore serbe e
kanë vrarë Dervish Metë Aliçkajn (1919) derisa po ruante
bagëtinë.20
Ndërkaq, më 1 prill 1999, qysh në orën 7 të mëngjesit
forca të mëdha ushtarake, policore e paramilitare serbe e
sulmojnë sërish fshatin Lybeniq dhe gjatë tërë kohës së
aksionit nuk pushojnë të shtënat dhe mitralimi i fshatit.
Breshëritë nga llojet e ndryshme të armëve derdhen rreth e
përqark fshatit, por edhe nëpër rrugë e oborre të shtëpive.
Pas vënies së fshatit nën rrethim të plotë dhe rrugëve të tij
nën kontroll të rreptë, grupe të armatosura e me uniforma
të ndryshme, me sjelljet dhe veprimet e tyre më brutale,
duke i rrahur mizorisht njerëzit e pambrojtur, duke i
plaçkitur e duke i kërcënuar me vrasje, i detyrojnë familjet:
burra, gra e fëmijë, që menjëherë t’i lëshojnë shtëpitë e tyre
dhe të tubohen në qendër të fshatit. Gjatë dëbimit me
20 Qendra Rajonale e KMDLNJ-së - Pejë, Krimet e luftës në territorin e komunës së Pejës
(mars-qershor 1999), Pejë, 2002, f. 41.
Fetnete Ramosaj
36
dhunë nga shtëpitë e tyre dhe gjatë shkuarjes së
detyrueshme drejt qendrës së fshatit, grupet e armato‐sura
dhe të uniformuara me uniforma të ndryshme që tregojnë
përkatësinë e formacioneve militare e paramilitare serbe,
shtien me breshëri armësh para këmbëve të kolonës së të
dëbuarve, ose përmbi kokat e tyre, në mënyrë që t’i
zbatojnë shpejt dhe me përpikëri urdhërat e tyre. Rrahjet
brutale, fyerjet, provokimet e kërcënimet që u bëhen
njerëzve, nuk pushojnë që nga momentet e para të dëbimit
të familjeve nga shtëpitë e tyre e deri në kryerjen e njërit
nga aksionet më monstruoze në këtë anë. Nga rrahja
brutale që i bëhet, Riza Shabanajt, i cili, që nga momenti i
rrahjes së rëndë ka mbetur i palëvizshëm, tmerrohen të
gjithë ata që ishin të pranishëm. Gjatë aksionit të dëbimit të
familjeve nga shtëpitë dhe gjatë tubimit të tyre në qendër të
fshatit, aksion ky që përcillet me gjendje ankthi e tmerri të
paparë, për shkak të përdorimit të metodave më brutale,
fillon seleksionimi dhe veçimi i të gjithë atyre që pas pak do
të ekzekutohen me breshëri armësh, kurse gratë, pleqtë dhe
fëmijët urdhërohen të shkojnë drejt rrugës kryesore për t’u
deportuar në Shqipëri.21
Numri i përgjithshëm i të ndaluarve, sipas të dhënave të
KMDLNJ‐së, arrinte në rreth 80 persona. Në pyetjen provo‐
kuese të njërit nga vrasësit se kush i ka djegur disa shtëpi të
fshatit një vit më parë, përgjigjet Adem Haradinaj (1932)
21 Qendra Rajonale e KMDLNJ-së - Pejë, Krimet e luftës në territorin e komunës së Pejës…,
vep. e cit., f. 41-45.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
37
dhe u thotë se ato shtëpi i ka djegur policia serbe gjatë vitit
1998. Menjëherë pas kësaj përgjigje policët e nxjerrin nga
turma e njerëzve dhe para syve të tyre e ekzekutojnë me
breshëri pushkomitralozi. Menjëherë pas tij, në të njëjtën
mënyrë, dhe me të njëjtin pretekst nxirret nga turma e
njerëzve dhe para syve të tyre me breshëri pushkomitralozi
ekzekutohet Ukë Bushati (1923). Pas këtyre dy
ekzekutimeve pason një heshtje e shkurtër dhe e akullt
mortore dhe një shkëmbim bisede përmes “toki‐vokit” në
mes të njërit nga të informuarit dhe eprorit të tyre që, sipas
konfirmimit të atyre që mbijetuan vdekjen, qëndronte me
forca të shumta të motorizuara në rrugën Pejë ‐ Gjakovë.
Pas asaj bisede të shkurtër midis tyre, mbi masën e njerëzve
të tubuar zbrazen breshëri automatikësh dhe
pushkomitralozësh. Pjesa dërrmuese e njerëzve të tubuar
vriten, por edhe të plagosurit shtihen si të vrarë. Vrasësit,
duke dashur që të mos lënë dëshmitarë të gjallë, zbrazin
breshëri armësh mbi të gjithë ata që me lëvizjet apo
klithmat e tyre kanë dhënë shenja jete. Me këtë rast janë
vrarë: Bajram Alimehaj (68), Shaban Alimehaj (66), Fadil
Alimehaj (56), Rrustem Alimehaj (49), Hazir Alimehaj (42),
Shaban Alimehaj (41), Haxhi Alimehaj (52), Osman
Alimehaj (37), Bekë Bobi (57), Zeqë Bobi (30), Haradin
Huskaj (65), Osman Huskaj (34), Tafil Huskaj (18), Nekë
Huskaj (59), Smajl Huskaj (84), Metush Huskaj (72), Naim
Huskaj (42), Haxhi Huskaj (38), Ramë Huskaj (64), Fehim
Huskaj (18), Gëzim Avdullahaj (15), Ramë Avdullahaj (35),
Fetnete Ramosaj
38
Ruzhdi Ukshinaj (34), Fazli Ukshinaj (29), Ramë Ukshinaj
(52), Hajdar Ukshinaj (51), Qamil Ukshinaj (33), Shyhrete
Ukshinaj (33), Muhamet Ukshinaj (2), Riza Morina (31),
Çun Morina (30), Adem Bushati (67), Smajl Bushati (62),
Bajram Bushati (37), Jashar Hamzaj (64), Xhavit Hamzaj
(24), Selim Jahmurataj (69), Smajl Jahmurataj (34), Kadri
Jahmurataj (87), Salih Rrustemaj (42), Nazmi Rrustemaj
(37), Sefer Shoshi (61), Gani Shoshi (23), Ali Shoshi (75),
Ramiz Berisha (29), Rexhep Rexhaj (29), Ilir Lokaj (43), të
gjithë nga Lybeniqi, si dhe Selim Aliçkaj (87) nga fshati
Irzniq, Arif Tahiraj (24) nga fshati Carra‐breg, Selaim Sylaj
(39) nga fshati Gllogjan, Haxhi Cacaj (88) nga Deçani, Zize
Cacaj (79) nga Deçani, Rrustem Ukaj (62) nga Strellci.∗ Me
qëllim të mbulimit të gjurmëve të krimit, vrasësit i kanë
marrë dhe i kanë zhdukur trupat e 50 viktimave, ndërkaq,
kufomat e 14 viktimave të tjera janë gjetur në varrezat e
qytetit, janë ekzaminuar gjatë muajit shtator 1999 dhe janë
rivarrosur në varrezat e fshatit Lybeniq.22 Të njëjtën ditë,
pra më 1 prill 1999, në bjeshkën e Lybeniqit, nga këto forca
serbe janë vrarë edhe Hate Alimehaj (72), Ferdane Alimehaj
(33), Leonard Alimehaj (6), Hatmane Alimehaj (43) dhe
Fatmir Alimehaj (18).23
∗ Ndërkaq, janë plagosur: Demush Ukshinaj (64), Besim Huskaj (43), Jusuf Avdullahaj (19),
Shaban Jahmurataj (83), Gani Bushati (57), Sadik Jahmurataj (47), Sadik Berisha (64),
Maxhun Alimehaj (47), Shefqet Bobi (37), Xhevdet Aliçkaj (37), Ibër Bushati (40) dhe Vjollca
Shala (25). (Shih: Krimet e luftës në territorin e komunës së Pejës…, vep. e cit., f. 41-45).
22 Po aty.
23 Po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
39
Duhet vënë në dukje se bashkëfshatarët e tyre serbë e
malazezë, gjatë tërë kohës, kanë qenë shumë aktivë dhe
kanë bashkëvepruar ngushtë me forcat ushtarake, policore
e paramilitare. Që nga fillimi kanë qenë të armatosur dhe
veprimet e tyre kundër bashkëfshatarëve shqiptarë ishin
tërësisht të hapta.24 Masakrat në Lybeniq, të kryera nga
bashkëfshatarët e tyre serbomalazezë, janë përsëritur
historikisht që nga fillimi i shekullit të kaluar.
Më 4 prill 1999, një grup i të dëbuarve me dhunë nga
fshati Buçan i Pejës vendosin që të mos i bashkohen kolonës
që deportohej për në Shqipëri por të nisen drejt Bjeshkëve të
Lybeniqit. Më 8 prill, forcat serbe e vrasin Agron Gashin
(17).
Pas mbarimit të luftës, një grup fshatarësh të Buçanit
nisen drejt atyre bjeshkëve për të hulumtuar bashkë‐
fshatarët e tyre, për fatin e të cilëve nuk dihej. Ata në
bjeshkën e Lybeniqit e gjejnë kufomën e Kapllan Gashit
(63) të cilën e kanë identifikuar në bazë të rrobave dhe të
pasaportës. Kufoma ka qenë me kokë të prerë dhe me dy
vrima nga predhat. Ndërsa tek vendi i quajtur “Ujëvara e
Lybeniqit” në një grykë të thellë, gjejnë edhe kufomat e
Shaqir Gashit (55), Nexhat Gashit (25), Musa Gashit (23),
Riza Gashit (20), Murat Gashit (67), Arif Gashit (13),
Rrustem Gashit (61), Xhavit Gashit (41), të gjithë nga fshati
24 Po aty.
Fetnete Ramosaj
40
Buçan, mandej të Hysen Ademajt, nga fshati Loxhë, si dhe
të Qamil Ukshinajt (33) nga fshati Lybeniq.
Sipas dëshmitarëve të gjallë, para ekzekutimit këta
njerëz janë vërejtur dhe vëzhguar nga helikopteri i ushtrisë
jugosllave. Forcat e ushtrisë jugosllave, i kanë rrethuar në
Bjeshkën e Lybeniqit, ku ishin të përqendruara formacio‐net
e Armatës së Tretë Serbe. Pas vrasjes dhe masakrimit i kanë
hedhur në humnerën e “Ujëvarës së Lybeniqit”.25 Po ashtu në
bjeshkën e Lybeniqit që nga data 7 prill 1999 janë zhdukur
pa gjurmë: Selim Shala, Valdet Shala, Demë Shala,
Kushtrim Shala, Abedin Shala, Sejdi Shala, Jeton Shala,
Januz Bezeraj, Muhamet Bezeraj, Hazir Bezeraj, Nazmi
Shala, Servete Gjocaj, Sylë Gjocaj, Lulëzim Gjocaj, Nazmi
Gjocaj, Arben Gjocaj, Agim Gjocaj dhe Deli Bricori, të
gjithë nga fshati Rashiq i Pejës.26 Në fshatin Lybeniq, pas
luftës janë gjetur edhe kufomat e 5 personave të vrarë gjatë
muajve prill e maj 1999, që nuk janë identifikuar.27
25 Krimet e luftës në territorin e komunës së Pejës…, vep. e cit., f. 41-45.
26 Po aty, f. 41-45.
27 Po aty, f. 41-45.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
41
SERBIA NUK ZGJODHI MJETE PËR TË
ARRITUR QËLLIMET E VETA
Gjatë ofensivës masive të forcave serbe të ndërmarrë në
rajonin e Dukagjinit, në gushtin e vitit 1998, burimet e
MUP‐it serb bëjnë të ditur se janë vrarë edhe këta policë:
Zhelko Bozhiq (1952), Vishegrad, i vrarë më 2 gusht 1998
në Jabllanicë të Gjakovës. – Duhet vënë në dukje se ditën e
sulmit të forcave serbe mbi Jabllanicë (tash Shqiponjë), më 2
gusht 1998, janë vrarë pjesëtarët e UÇK‐së: Idriz Bajram
Gucati (1952) nga Polaci dhe Azë Zekë Brahimaj (1921), nga
Jabllanica, e cila më pas është masakruar e prerë copë‐copë
me thika bashkë me të ëmën, 95‐vjeçare.∗ Ndërkaq të njëjtën
ditë në luftime në Cermjan është vrarë dëshmori Jeton Idriz
Hoxha (1973), nga Cermjani; Branko Gjuriçiq (1969) nga
Grabanica, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1990, i
vrarë më 2 gusht 1998 në Grabanicë të Klinës; Nebojsha
Saviq (1967) nga Manjaku, komuna Vladiçin Han, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1993, i vrarë më 5 gusht 1998 në
Rakovinë; Miroslav Petroviq (1964), polic i MUP‐it të
Prishtinës, i vrarë më 9 gusht 1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara
tek Suka e Bitesheve; Zoran Jovanoviq (1973), Lebanë,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1994, i vrarë më 10
∗ Të dyja, më 3 gusht 1998, janë varrosur në një varr të përbashkët në Jabllanicë.
Fetnete Ramosaj
42
gusht 1998 në fshatin Bitesh, komuna e Gjakovës. – Më 10
gusht 1998, në luftimet e zhvilluara në këtë vijë të frontit (në
Shaptej) kanë rënë dëshmorë luftëtarët e UÇK‐së: Jusuf
Skënder Kelmendi (1975) nga Peja dhe Arben Tahir
Hajdaraj (1976) nga Shapteji.
Pjesëtari i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1997, Branisllav
Nikoliq (1974), është vrarë më 11 gusht 1998 në rrethinën e
Pejës; Zoran Aniçiq (1970), Prijepolje, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të
Serbisë prej vitit 1994, i vrarë më 16 gusht 1998 në afërsi të
fshatit Lybeniq të Pejës. Në luftimet e zhvilluara në Voksh
të Deçanit, më 15 gusht 1998, janë vrarë major Millorad
Ragjenoviq (1962), pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Verbasit, Zdravko
Miskin (1957) oficer i MUP‐it të Novi Sadit, kapiten
Dragolub Shukoviq (1960) nga Kovina, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të
Pançevës dhe oficeri Gojko Vojinoviq (1958) nga
Krushçiqa, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Vrbasit; Zenun Gashi (1957)
nga fshati Kosuriq i Pejës, oficer i stacionit të policisë së
Sekretariatit të Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë në Pejë, prej
10 majit të vitit 1982 pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë, i vrarë në
luftime gjatë ofensivës serbe në muajin gusht 1998.
Në luftimet e zhvilluara në Loxhë, më 6 korrik 1998, janë
vrarë pjesëtarët e MUP‐it serb: Srgjan Peroviq (1962) nga
Peja, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1981, Mirko
Radunoviq (1962) nga Dashinoci i Deçanit, pjesëtar i MUP‐
it të Serbisë prej vitit 1981, Dejan Preleviq (1974) nga
Kovraga e Istogut, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit
1994 dhe Millorad Rajkoviq (1957) nga Broliqi i Pejës,
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
43
pjesëtar rezervë i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1985 dhe janë
plagosur nëntë të tjerë.28 Ndërkaq, Goran Petroviq (1968),
nga Beogradi, pjesëtar i Brigadës Speciale të Policisë prej
vitit 1995, është vrarë më 15 gusht 1998 në luftimet e
zhvilluara në Loxhë të Pejës.
Dihet mirëfilli se gjatë verës së vitit 1998, forcat serbe
fshatin Loxhë të Pejës, e plaçkitën dhe e shkatërruan
tërësisht deri në themele. Pa përmendur viktimat civile,
nga ana e UÇK‐së, në Loxhë kanë rënë dëshmorë: Tahir
(Sali) Shala (1965) i rënë më 5 korrik 1998, eprori
Rrustem Beqir Bruçi (1958), nga Isniqi, eprori Lumni
Musë Surdulli (1969), nga Vushtrria, Enver Tahir Alaj
(1975) nga Drenoci, Xhavit Tahir Qufaj (1969) nga Peja,
të vrarë më 6 korrik 1998, Rexhë Haxhi Morina (1962),
dhe Selman Zhujë Morina (1940), të dy nga Loxha, janë
vrarë më 11 korrik 1998. Më 15 gusht ’98, forcat serbe,
prej orës 5.45 të mëngjesit deri në orën 6, Loxhën e
bombarduan njëkohësisht me katër aeroplanë ushtarakë
të tipit jugosllav “Orao” dhe me gjashtë helikopterë
ushtarakë. Menjëherë më pas, nga shumë drejtime kanë
vazhduar granatimet me artileri të rëndë, me tanke e
blinda,∗ duke e mbajtur fshatin nën zjarr të pandërprerë
28 Shih Zloçini albanskih…, vep. e cit. më lartë, f. 55, 156; adresa në internet http://www.
mup.sr.gov.yu.
∗ Është gjuajtur nga Bello Poja e Zagërma, nga lagjja Dardania e Pejës, nga Gorozhdeci dhe
nga Podi i Gështenjave në Deçan. (KMDLNJ - Pejë, Kronikë e dhunës dhe represionit policor
serb…, vep. e cit., f. 43).
Fetnete Ramosaj
44
të artilerisë e të forcave të këmbësorisë së ushtrisë serbe.29
Pothuajse tërë ditën njësitë e UÇK‐së bëjnë rezistencë
heroike. Nga ana e UÇK‐së bien në fushën e nderit
komandanti i vijës së frontit në Loxhë, Skënder Haxhi
Çeku (1955), nga Çyshku i Pejës, Ahmet Deli Shala (1969)
dhe Valon Sokol Shala (1977) të dy nga Loxha. Të njëjtën
ditë në luftimet e zhvilluara në Graboc, vritet Ahmet
Bajram Krasniqi (1966) nga Peja.
Organet e MUP‐it serb pranojnë se në Rrafshin e
Dukagjinit gjatë luftimeve janë vrarë edhe policët:
Dragolub Ristiq (1955), polic i Brigadës së Policisë së
Sekretariatit të Beogradit, i vrarë më 10 maj 1998 gjatë
sulmit të ndërmarrë kundër vijave të frontit në Baballoç
të Deçanit; Nikola Jovanoviq (1973), oficer, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it serb të Shabacit, prej vitit 1993, i vrarë më 24 maj
1998 gjatë sulmit të ndërmarrë kundër pozicioneve të
UÇK‐së në Baballoç së bashku me shefin e sektorit të
kategorisë së I‐rë të MUP‐it të Shabacit, Rade Popadiq
(1956). – Në këtë vijë të frontit nga ana e UÇK‐së ka rënë
dëshmor Ramiz Sadik Botusha (1974) nga Baballoçi, i
vrarë më 25 maj 1998. Nexhat Adem Humaj (1977), nga
Baballoçi, i vrarë më 11 gusht 1998 dhe Zenun Mun
Mataj (1975), i plagosur rëndë në luftimet e zhvilluara në
29 Kronikë e dhunës dhe represionit policor serb mbi popullatën shqiptare në regjionin e
Pejës, vep. e cit. më lartë, f. 43.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
45
Baballoç më 11 gusht. Ndërroi jetë më 25 gusht 1998, në
Spitalin Ushtarak në Pagarushë.
Polici serb Dragolub Gjukiq (1964) nga Peja, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1987, është vrarë në luftimet e
zhvilluara në Strellc të Poshtëm, më 25 maj 1998. Të njëjtën
ditë në pengim të depërtimit të forcave serbe në fshat, që
kishin depërtuar në disa lagje të fshatit të cilave ua kishin
vënë zjarrin, bie dëshmor luftëtari i UÇK‐së Ismet (Hazir)
Ukaj (1976) nga Strellci.
Dragan Bjelanoviq (1973) nga Peja, pjesëtar i MUP‐it
serb të Pejës prej vitit 1992, i vrarë më 29 maj 1998 në
Çallapek gjatë ofensivës ndëshkimore të forcave serbe të
ndërmarrë kundër fshatrave Vranoc, Baran e Çallapek të
Pejës; Dushan Urosheviq (1967) nga Beogradi, pjesëtar i
Brigadës Speciale të Policisë, i vrarë më 31 maj 1998 në
luftimet e zhvilluara në Deçan; Zhelko Shijan (1960) nga
Beogradi, pjesëtar i Brigadës Speciale të Policisë së Serbisë
prej vitit 1993, i vrarë më 1 qershor 1998 në luftimet e
zhvilluara në vijën e përfshirë në luftime Deçan – Carrabreg
– Lloçan.
Dihet se forcat ushtarako‐policore dhe paramilitare
serbe, më 26 maj 1998, sulmuan qytezën e Deçanit, duke
përdorur tërë makinerinë luftarake, ku luftëtarët e UÇK‐së
rezistuan për pesë ditë me radhë. Edhe në Deçan, si kudo
tjetër në Kosovë, me theks të veçantë, u sulmua popullsia
civile shqiptare. Pjesa më e madhe arritën të evakuohen në
zonat më të thella, ndërsa, fatkeqësisht, një pjesë u zunë
Fetnete Ramosaj
46
peng dhe u dërguan në Manastirin e Deçanit që nuk
shërbente si tempull fetar, por si një kamp përqendrimi dhe
komandë e forcave serbe. ”Ky, manastir asnjëherë nuk u vu në
mbrojtje të shqiptarëve dhe së paku të distancohet nga dhuna,
terrori dhe politika gjenocidiale e pushtetit hegjemonist serb. Në
fakt, shumë argumente dëshmojnë se para dhe gjatë luftës
manastiri i Deçanit ishte çerdhe e forcave komanduese,
paramilitarëve, madje edhe vend‐strehim i disa kriminelëve. Vetë,
disa nga personeli fetar i këtij manastiri, para se të ndodhin disa
krime ndaj civilëve shqiptarë, nga dëshmitarët okularë është parë
duke ushtruar me armë zjarri (automatikë dhe pistoleta) në
vendin e quajtur “Lluga e Mark Gegës”. Dhe më pastaj, në afërsi
dhe rreth këtij Manastiri, vetëm gjatë majit të vitit 1998, janë
vrarë 6 shqiptarë civilë nga komuna e Deçanit. Këto ngjarje,
pastaj kanë shkaktuar urrejtje të arsyeshme, ngase aktorët e këtyre
krimeve kishin për vendstrehim këtë objekt të “Shenjtërisë serbe”.
Sipas evidencës së KMDLNJ‐së më 5 maj të vitit 1998, pasi që
janë mbytur me torturë pleqtë Hajdar H. Kuqi dhe Bekë S. Cacaj
nga Deçani, janë gjetur të ngulfatur në ujin e Lumit të Bardhë
(ish‐Bistrica e Deçanit) që rrjedhë në afërsi të këtij manastiri. Dy
ditë më vonë, tek Laura, përkatësisht 200 m larg këtij objekti fetar
është vrarë punëtori i hidrocentralit “Kozhnjer”, Vehbi Mustafa
(61), i cili në atë rast kthehej nga puna. Vrasjet kanë vazhduar në
kontinuitet. Të nesërmën është vrarë edhe Haki D. Kamberaj (36)
nga fshati Lëbushë. Ndërkaq, më 21 maj 1998, në afërsi të shtëpisë
së tyre vriten edhe pleqtë nga Isniqi: Bajram O. Osdautaj dhe
Rexhë S. Pajazitaj. Këto janë vetëm disa nga krimet që dëshmojnë
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
47
për “rolin fetar” dhe “human” të këtij manastiri dhe “shenjtërisë”
së këtushme”.30
Në luftimet e zhvilluara në vijën e frontit Deçan ‐
Carrabreg ‐ Lloçan, nga ana e UÇK‐së kanë rënë dëshmorë:
Nagip Muharrem Cacaj (1959), Brahim Zymer Mushkolaj
(1954), Isa Lush Kuqi (1955), Bajram Rrustem Gogaj (1943),
Valdet Muzli Kuqi (1969) të gjithë nga Deçani; Blerim
Ahmet Dervishaj (1974) nga Irzniqi, Lavdim Rexhep Likaj
(1978), nga Carrabregu, Adem Zeqë Ukëhaxhaj (1964),
komandant i Shtabit të UÇK‐së së fshatit Carrabreg,
Muharrem Rrustem Lataj (1976), Faik Jahë Ukëhaxhaj
(1963), Besim Bilall Ukëhaxhaj (1962), Tafil Brahim
Kasumaj (1950), Shaban Rexhë Kasumaj (1954). Ndërsa më
13 korrik 1998, në vijën e frontit në Carrabreg kanë rënë
dëshmorët Rexhë Sadik Qorraj (1961) dhe Artan Nezir
Qorraj (1980), nga Carrabregu.
Polici serb Nenad Remishtar (1969), pjesëtar i MUP‐it të
Gjakovës, thuhet se është vrarë më 13 qershor 1998 në
luftimet e zhvilluara në afërsi të Kpuzit në magjistralen
Klinë‐Gjakovë; Dragan Stamenkoviq (1961) nga Nishi,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1993, i vrarë më 14
qershor në luftimet e zhvilluara në Rakovinë; Sasha
Jovanoviq (1966) nga Beogradi, pjesëtar i Brigadës Speciale
të Policisë prej vitit 1985, i vrarë më 14 qershor 1998 në
30 Letër e hapur e kryetarit të KMDLNJ-së në Deçan, Musa Berisha, drejtuar komandantit të
KFOR-it në Kosovë, gjeneralit Skiaker, institucioneve të tjera ndërkombëtare dhe mjeteve të
informimit. (Cit. sipas Hysen Ibrës, UNESCO legalizoi përvetësimin e kishës (manastirit)
shqiptare të Deçanit nga Serbia okupatore, “Fokusi”, nr. 72).
Fetnete Ramosaj
48
luftime të zhvilluara në rrethina të Pejës; pastaj, Dejan
Mihajloviq (1971) Uzhicë, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej
vitit 1992, i vrarë më 11 korrik 1998 në sulmin e ndërmarrë
kundër vijës së frontit në fshatin Strellc; Ivan Erakoviq
(1967), pjesëtar i Brigadës së Policisë nga Beogradi, i vrarë
më 12 korrik 1998 gjatë sulmit të ndërmarrë kundër
pozicioneve të UÇK‐së në Carrabreg të Deçanit; Bicok
Zoltan (1964) nga Crvenki, komuna Kula, pjesëtar i MUP‐it
të Serbisë prej vitit 1983 dhe Zoran Qeraniq (1962) nga Peja,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1993, të vrarë më 22
korrik 1998 në përleshjen e zhvilluar në paralagjen
Dardania të qytetit të Pejës. – Në këtë përleshje, nga ana e
UÇK‐së kanë rënë dëshmorë Hysen Ukë Komoni (1980) nga
lagjja Dardania e Pejës, Demë Avdyl Shala (1964) nga
Graboci i Pejës dhe Hajdin (Hamid) Vrenezi (1946) nga
Çyshku i Pejës.
Për Mladen Batançevin (1956) nga Novi Knezhevci,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1993, thuhet se është
vrarë më 23 korrik 1998 gjatë sulmit të ndërmarrë kundër
pozicioneve të UÇK‐së në Rastavicë; Velibor Stojanoviq
(1974) nga Vranja, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit
1994, i vrarë më 25 korrik 1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara në
Junik.
Po më 25 korrik ’98, në luftimet e zhvilluara në vijën e
frontit Junik – Dobrosh vritet luftëtari i UÇK‐së, Vezir
Hysen Ademaj (1971), nga Sheremeti i Gjakovës. Më 27
korrik, bie luftëtari Fetah Hasan Krasniqi (1972), nga
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
49
Gjyrgjeviku i Klinës. Më 28 korrik, në Jasiq bien Mirsat
Idrizaj (1976), nga Lubozhda e Istogut, Avdyl Jasiqi (1966),
nga Jasiqi, Arif Gjoci (1965), nga Gjocjat, Shkëlzen Gacaferi
(1971), nga Juniku, Xhevdet Plava (1959) nga Cermjani, etj.
Më 6 gusht në Junik bie dëshmor Bashkim Avdi Leku (1972)
nga Baica e Gllogocit. Më 10 gusht, në Junik, bien dëshmorë
Bedri Veli Shala (1969), nga Negrovci, komuna e Gllogocit,
komandant i Brigadës 134 të UÇK‐së, eprori Bekim Fazli
Berisha (1967), nga Graboci i Pejës, eprori Përmet Ilir Vula
(1978), nga Gjakova, eprori Elton Gëzim Zherka (1979) nga
Gjakova, etj.
Në luftimet e zhvilluara në komunën e Deçanit gjatë vitit
1998, po sipas burimeve serbe, thuhet se janë plagosur
policët: Dragan Stojanac, polic i MUP‐it të Mitrovicës së
Sremit i plagosur më 30 maj 1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara në
Strellc të Epërm; më 25 maj 1998, në luftimet e zhvilluara në
vijën e frontit në Rastavicë plagoset Milladin Novakoviq,
komandant i punktit të MUP‐it serb në Junik. – Ndërkaq,
më 26 maj, në vijën e parë të frontit në Rastavicë bie
dëshmori Arben Shaqë Qerimaj (1976) nga Gllogjani dhe
plagosen rëndë luftëtarët Shefqet e Agron Mustafaj, po nga
Gllogjani.
Polici Sllavko Tomasheviq, thuhet se është plagosur
rëndë në luftimet e zhvilluara në Deçan, më 30 maj 1998.
Policët e MUP‐it serb të Deçanit Miloje Petroviq, Sllavko
Ashanin, Branko Bullatoviq dhe Radule Sedllareviq, janë
plagosur në përleshje me njësitë e UÇK‐së në fshatin
Fetnete Ramosaj
50
Lëbushë, më 14 qershor 1998. Vidomir Shalipur, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Pejës, është plagosur, më 15 qershor 1998, në
luftimet e zhvilluara në Drenoc të Deçanit. – Më 14 qershor
1998, në luftime me forcat serbe në Drenoc vriten pjesëtarët
e UÇK‐së, Armend Tafil Kukleci (1975) nga Peja dhe Blerim
Selman Lokaj (1975), nga Prejlepi, të dy pjesëtarë të njësisë
speciale si dhe Tahir Rexhep Alaj (1940), nga Drenoci.
Polici Marko Shkoriq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Suboticës,
thuhet se është plagosur më 22.6.1998 në Pobergjë, ndërsa
Sasha Gjorgjeviq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Smederevës, është
plagosur në luftimet e zhvilluara në Voksh më 8 korrik
1998. – Gjatë kohës së luftimeve në Voksh, më 7 qershor
1998, zhduket nga forcat serbe derisa ishte në vëzhgim
luftëtari i UÇK‐së, Isuf Camë Mazrekaj (1938), nga Vokshi,
ndërkaq më 7 korrik 1998, bie dëshmor Agim Abaz
Mazrekaj (1970), nga Sllupi i Deçanit.
Novica Radojkoviq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Smederevës,
thuhet se është plagosur më 8 korrik 1998 në luftimet e
zhvilluara në Rastavicë. Goran Stojanoviq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it
të Beogradit, i plagosur më 12 korrik 1998 në luftime në
Strellc. Dragan Petroviq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Somborit, i
plagosur më 16 korrik 1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara në
Isniq. Sadri Bahtiq, MUP‐Novi Sad, i plagosur më 19 korrik
1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara në Carrabreg. Zdravko
Mudriniq, MUP‐Novi Sad, i plagosur në luftimet e zhvi‐
lluara në Pobergjë më 20 korrik 1998. Goran Çorto, MUP‐
Novi Sad, i plagosur më 22 korrik në luftime në Pobergjë.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
51
Mladen Batanijev, MUP‐Kikinda, i plagosur më 23 korrik
1998 në luftime në Drenoc. Millan Grçajiq, MUP‐Novi Sad, i
plagosur më 24 korrik 1998 në luftimet e zhvilluara në
Voksh. Ivan Radeviq, MUP‐Pejë, i plagosur më 27 korrik
1998 në luftime në Strellc të Epërm. Vetëm gjatë ofensivës
së gushtit 1998 janë plagosur policët serbë Dragan Mitroviq,
Mirko Kojda, Nebojsha Arsiq, Petar Kovaçeviq, Urosh
Velimirov, pjesëtarë të MUP‐it të Novi Sadit të plagosur në
Hulaj; polici i MUP‐it të Prishtinës Slobodan Velkoviq,
polici i MUP‐it të Novi Sadit Gjuro Lavrosh, të plagosur në
Gllogjan; polici i MUP‐it të Novi Sadit, Ranko Zhdrnja, i
plagosur në Gramaçel; Gjoka Dimiq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të
Sremski Karlovcit, i plagosur në Voksh; Zoran Nikoliq,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Malit të Zi, i plagosur rëndë në
Baballoç; Radoica Perishiq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Çukaricës, i
plagosur në Carrabreg; Millan Domatenoviq, i plagosur në
Junik etj.
Raportet serbe po ashtu dëshmojnë për plagosjen e një
numri të konsiderueshëm të policëve serbë gjatë zhvillimit
të luftimeve në vijën e frontit në Prejlep si p.sh.: policët
Boban Velkoviq dhe Dushan Kovaçeviq, pjesëtarë të
Brigadës së Policisë të MUP‐it të Beogradit, të plagosur më
12 qershor 1998; Zoltan Tot, polic i MUP‐it të Suboticës, i
plagosur më 22 qershor; Vladimir Terzin, polic i MUP‐it të
Somborit, i plagosur më 2 korrik 1998; Sasha Jankelin, polic
i MUP‐it të Beogradit, i plagosur më 5 korrik 1998; Petar
Bojçiq, polic i MUP‐it serb të Mitrovicës së Sremit, i
Fetnete Ramosaj
52
plagosur më 16 korrik 1998; Radoje Babiq, polic i MUP‐it të
Vershacit, i plagosur më 30 korrik 1998 në Prejlep etj.
Duhet vënë në dukje se gjatë luftës, në radhët e policisë
serbe, sidomos të atyre nga Vojvodina, ndodhin edhe një
varg vetëplagosjesh për të mos marrë pjesë në front.
Kështu, sipas burimeve serbe, më 24 korrik 1998, në
Rastavicë vetëplagoset polici Zhivice Vlajiq, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it serb të Pançevës; Stevan Laliq, MUP‐Pançevë, i
vetëplagosur më 25 korrik 1998 në Sllup; më 31 korrik 1998,
në malin e Hereçit, vetëplagoset polici i MUP‐it të
Suboticës, Bozhidar Radovanoviq; më 4 gusht në Pobergjë
vetëplagoset polici Ivan Shashiq, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Novi
Sadit; Mirosllav Kazhaviq, MUP‐Gjakovë, i vetëplagosur
më 4 gusht 1998 në Deçan; më 31 gusht 1998 në Prejlep
vetëplagoset polici i MUP‐it të Zrenjaninit Jana Anin; më 7
shtator 1998, në Baballoç, vetëplagoset polici i MUP‐it serb
të Suboticës Dragan Boshkoviq etj.31
31 Dokument i gjetur në stacionin policor të Deçanit, në korrik të vitit 1999.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
53
HUMBJET NË LUFTIMET E ZHVILLUARA
GJATË VITIT 1999
Ndërsa në luftimet e rrepta të zhvilluara në Zonën
Operative të Dukagjinit gjatë vitit 1999, raportet e MUP‐it
serb tregojnë se janë vrarë policët: Predrag Rakoviq (1976)
nga Gjakova, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1996, i
vrarë më 29 janar 1999 në Rogovë të Hasit. Vrasja e tij është
bërë gjatë aksionit për vrasjen dhe masakrimin në pritë të
20 pjesëtarëve të UÇK‐së të ZOD të nisur për bartjen e të
plagosurve në drejtim të Shqipërisë, dhe të 9 civilëve të
fshatit Rogovë e Hasit. Ky polic, siç tregojnë dëshmitarët e
gjallë, është vrarë nga komandanti Agim Zeneli ‐
“Cergashi”, i cili ka shtënë në të duke dalë nga kombi në të
cilin gjendeshin të mbyllur të gjithë pjesëtarët e UÇK‐së. Kjo
ishte njëra ndër masakrat më çnjerëzore që kryen forcat
serbe.∗
Pastaj Millan Stevanoviq (1979) nga Gorazhdeci i Pejës,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it prej vitit 1998, i vrarë më 4 shkurt 1999
gjatë sulmit të zhvilluar kundër njësisë së UÇK‐së në
Piskotë të Gjakovës; Sllavoljub Stanisavleniq (1968) nga
Nishi, pjesëtar i MUP‐it serb prej vitit 1991 dhe Zoran
Sllavkoviq (1963) nga Gjakova, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë
∗ Shih fotografitë e tmerrit në shtojcën Faksimile e fotografi në fund të librit.
Fetnete Ramosaj
54
prej vitit 1992 të rënë në fushë të minuar më 8 mars 1999 në
fshatin Stubull të Gjakovës. Në raportet serbe thuhet se më
29 mars 1999, në Shishman të Gjakovës është vrarë polici
Radovan Jorgin (1956) nga Novo Miloshevo, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1979. Të njëjtën ditë, në pritë të
kurdisur nga forcat ushtarako‐policore serbe dhe të të
ashtuquajturës “polici lokale” e përbërë nga
kolaboracionistë shqiptarë, në Shishman të Bokës vriten
katërmbëdhjetë (14) luftëtarë të UÇK‐së derisa po sillnin
armatim nga Shqipëria: Naim Shin Lata (1977), nga Smolica
e Gjakovës, epror i Brigadës 134, Kadri Muhamet Berisha
(1966), nga Pozhari i Deçanit, pjesëtar i Brigadës 131, Florim
Elez Sejdiu (1976), nga Smolica e Gjakovës, epror i Brigadës
134, Besim Ali Rama (1963), nga Batusha e Gjakovës, epror
i Brigadës 134, Ibrahim Kadri Asllani (1973), nga Deva e
Gjakovës, epror i Brigadës 134, Jashar Zejnullah Jashari –
“Duraku” (1962), nga Strofci i Vushtrrisë, epror i ZO të
Drenicës, Armend Sefedin Qymyri (1976), nga Gjakova,
luftëtar i Brigadës 134, Bujar Esat Sylaj (1974), nga
Gjakova, luftëtar i Brigadës 134, Nuhi Haxhi Elezaj (1981),
nga Lubizhda e Prizrenit, luftëtar i ZO të Pashtrikut, Mehdi
Adem Zabeli (1968), nga fshati Lum i Madh i Vushtrrisë,
pjesëtar i ZO të Drenicës, Jahja Rehan Danuza (1971), nga
Rahoveci, luftëtar i ZO të Pashtrikut, Bujar Beqir Shala
(1979), nga Rashiqi i Pejës, luftëtar i Brigadës 135, Xhemajl
Idriz Avdullahu (1964), nga Gjakova, luftëtar i Brigadës 134,
dhe Man Metë Maqi (1978), nga Shishmani, luftëtar i
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
55
Brigadës 134 të UÇK‐së. Trupat e tyre, forcat serbe i
grumbullojnë në një vend dhe i djegin së bashku me
armatimin dhe municionin që kishin me vete. Pas luftës,
mbetjet e eshtrave të 14 vetave janë varrosur në një arkivol
të përbashkët në varrezat e Gjakovës.
FUNDI I KRIMINELËVE FAMËKËQINJ
VIDOMIR SHALIPUR E MILLUTIN
PRASHÇEVIQ
Më 24 mars 1999 në luftimet e zhvilluara në fshatin
Lubozhdë të Istogut janë vrarë policët e MUP‐it të Istogut
Sinisha Ostojiq (1971) nga Osojani dhe Vukadin Petkoviq
(1976) nga Istogu. ‐ Në luftimet e zhvilluara në Lubozhdë,
më 24 mars 1999, kanë rënë dëshmorë dy pjesëtarë të UÇK‐
së: vëllezërit Afrim Qazim Meshi (1964) dhe Bashkim
Qazim Meshi (1966), nga i njëjti fshat.
Ndërkaq në luftimet e zhvilluara prej datës 27 mars deri
më 2 prill të vitit 1999 në vijën e frontit Dashinoc –
Lumbardh – Llukë e Poshtme – Pozhar, që njihet si Beteja e
Pozharit, kanë rënë heroikisht luftëtarët Elez Ramë Geci
(1951) nga Lluka e Poshtme e Deçanit dhe Maxhun Brahim
Berisha (1962) nga Prapaçani i Deçanit, eprorë të Brigadës
131 “Jusuf Gërvalla”. Raportet serbe tregojnë se në këto
Fetnete Ramosaj
56
luftime janë vrarë policët: Dragutin Stanimiroviq (1957),
pjesëtar i MUP‐it serb prej vitit 1976; Vujo Milanoviq
(1958) pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1979; Miomir
Vujosheviq (1959) nga Carrabregu i Deçanit, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1985; Milosh Lasica (1976) nga
Novi Sadi, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1988;
Nedelko Gjukiq (1954) nga Novi Sadi, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të
Serbisë prej vitit 1978; Oskar Varadi (1968), pjesëtar i MUP‐
it të Serbisë prej vitit 1988 dhe Sasha Salak (1972) nga
Zrenjanini, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1993. Për
policin Selim Adroviq (1948), pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë
prej vitit 1971, thuhet se është vrarë më 3 prill 1999 në
luftimet e zhvilluara në fshatin Tomoc të Istogut. ‐ Më 3
prill 1999, gjatë luftimeve me forcat serbe në Dobrushë të
Istogut është vrarë luftëtari i UÇK‐së, Blerim Halil
Kelmendi (1977), nga Llabjani i Pejës.
Për kriminelin famëkeq, Vidomir Shalipur ‐ “Munja”
(1970) nga Priboji, pjesëtar i MUP‐it serb të Pejës prej vitit
1990, thuhet të jetë vrarë më 8 prill 1999, në fshatin Radavc
të Pejës gjatë sulmit të ndërmarrë kundër njësive të UÇK‐së.
– Vidomir Shalipuri njihet si polic shumë represiv që ka
rrahur dhe terrorizuar shqiptarët e qytetit të Pejës edhe
para se të fillonin përleshjet e para në Kosovë dhe para se të
shfaqej UÇK‐ja. Fillimisht iu kishte bashkangjitur njësitit
special të policisë serbe të quajtur “Operativna Grupa
(OPG)” (Grupi Operativ) dhe ishte njëri prej kriminelëve
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
57
më mizorë të këtij grupi.32 Duke iu referuar burimeve nga
policia serbe, Shalipuri pas një kohe e kishte lëshuar OPG‐
në për të vepruar në kuadër të formacionit policor “Munja”,
“për të pasur më tepër autonomi në operacione dhe për të qenë
komandant”.33 “Munja” (“Vetëtima”) ishte njësi terroriste dhe
njëkohë‐sisht edhe kidnapues të paguar nga shteti. Njësia
para‐militare ʺMunjaʺ (“Vetëtima”) ka qenë një mishërim i
çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve
patriotë, të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë,
për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë
Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi
civilët shqiptarë.34 Ndërsa Vidomir Shalipuri ishte truri
militar i këtij grupi famëkeq dhe njëkohësisht komandant i
tij. Aty bënin pjesë edhe kriminelë të shumtë si Nebojsha
Miniq – “Mrtvi” (një kriminel i njohur dhe me një stazh të
gjatë nëpër burgje, më vonë komandant i “Munja”‐s,
drejtues i masakrës mbi popullatën civile në Çyshk, Zahaç,
Pavlan), pastaj Miqo Martinoviq, Gjuro Kastratoviq, Milan
Kaljeviq, Obrad Rajiçeviq, etj.35
Shumë militarë serbë janë dërguar në Kosovë drejt nga
qelitë e burgjeve në Serbi. Disa prej këtyre militarëve që
kanë luftuar në Kosovë i pranuan “American Radio
32 Shih adresën në internet http://www.americanradioworks.org; Fetnete Ramosaj – Faton
Mehmetaj, artikull për Avni Elezajn, “24 Orë”, Prishtinë, tetor 2002; Faton Mehmetaj, vep.
Veprimtaria kriminale e “Dorës së Zezë” serbe në trojet shqiptare, “Anatema”, Prishtinë,
2004, f. 375.
33 Po ata, po aty.
34 Po ata, po aty.
35 Po ata, po aty.
Fetnete Ramosaj
58
Works”‐it se ata ishin liruar nga vuajtja e dënimit në burg
me kushtin e ardhjes për të luftuar në Kosovë. Një nga ta
është Marko, një ish‐i burgosur që tash jeton në Mal të Zi.
Ai është një figurë tipike e njeriut nga nëntoka serbo‐
malazeze. “Urdhërat që më jepeshin mua ishin që të arrestoja
njerëzit dhe t’i fusja brenda”, tregon Marko. “Pastaj, ka pasur
urdhra speciale për të kapur individë të veçantë dhe për t’i sjellur
ata gjallë ose vdekur. I kam likuiduar pesë a gjashtë njerëz në këtë
mënyrë. Arrestonim njerëz të rëndësishëm, politikanë,
funksionarë. Për çmimin e lirisë sonë ne ishim në gjendje të
bënim, thjeshtë, gjithçka”.36
“Munja” (“Vëtetima”) ishte formuar në fillim të vitit 1998,
si një njësit që do t’iu kundërpërgjigjej sulmeve të Ushtrisë
Çlirimtare të Kosovës, që sa vete e shtoheshin në rrethinën
e Pejës. Njësiti ishte menduar për të qenë si një krah i
“Posebne Jedinice Policije ‐ PJP” (“Njësitë Speciale të
Policisë”) të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë.
“Munja” kishte marrë pjesë në disa përleshje të mëdha me
Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, si në Voksh, Jabllanicë,
Gllogjan, Irzniq etj. Pjesëtarët e “Munja”‐s shkonin në
vendet ku askush tjetër nuk dëshironte, “Munja”
shkatërronte çdo gjë, thekson ndër të tjera American Radio
Works, në studimin e saj, duke iu referuar burimeve nga
policia serbe.37 “Munja” ka pasur prej 30 deri në 50 luftëtarë
dhe një numër të madh të automjeteve të blinduara, të cilat,
36 Shih Raportin e "American Radio Works"-it, përkitazi me masakrën e Çyshkut.
37 Po aty.
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
59
me fillimin e bombardimeve të NATO‐s, ishin strehuar në
barakat e “Armatës Jugosllave” në Pejë. Ky grup ka pasur
lidhje të ngushta në Pejë me anëtarët e Partisë Radikale
Serbe (SRS) të Vojislav Sheshelit dhe me zyrën e prefektit
serb të Pejës, Jovo Popoviq, i cili gjatë luftës, ishte
zëvendëskomandant i “Shtabit të Krizës” për Qarkun e
Pejës, i emëruar nga “Armata Jugosllave”.38
Likuidimin e Shalipurit e bëri Avni Elezaj∗ (17) nga
Jabllanica e Vogël, më 8 prill 1999, në Novosellë (afër fshatit
Radavc) duke e goditur me mortajë krahu dhe duke e
hedhur në erë automjetin me të cilin po udhëtonte me
bashkëvepruesit e tij. “Me vrasjen e Shalipurit në një pusi në
afërsi të fshatit Radavc, në prill të vitit 1999, kishin filluar edhe
ditët e vështira për “Munja”‐n. Me vdekjen edhe të disa
pjesëtarëve të tjerë të grupit, mendohet se numri i luftëtarëve
ishte zvogëluar dhe se pak prej tyre kanë mbijetuar”, shkruan
American Radio Works.39
Më 16 prill 1999, kur në mbrojtje të popullatës civile të
strehuar në Malet e Duboçakës, në përleshje të rrepta me
forcat serbe në Zhebel bien heroikisht komandanti për
Operacione Luftarake i ZOD‐it, Shkëlzen Hilmi Haradinaj
(1970), me bashkëluftëtarët eprorë të Brigadës 131: Fatmir
Smajl Nimanaj (1973), Hasim Misin Halilaj (1973) dhe
38 Po aty.
∗ A v n i (Smajl) E l e z a j (1981) është vrarë nga pusia, më 12 tetor 2002, në Pejë. Edhe
babai i tij, Smajli, është vrarë më 16 mars 2004 në Pejë. Vrasjet e asnjërit prej tyre deri më tani
nuk janë ndriçuar.
39 F. Mehmetaj, Veprimtaria kriminale e “Dorës së Zezë” serbe në trojet shqiptare, vep. e cit.
më lartë, f. 375.
Fetnete Ramosaj
60
Luan Islam Nimanaj (1978) të gjithë nga Gllogjani, si dhe
Hajdin Misin Haziri (1968) nga Zhebeli i Gjakovës, në
raportet e MUP‐it serb thuhet se janë vrarë policët Jelenko
Buniq (1976), nga Zrenjanini, Zhelko Rauzhan (1970), nga
Mitrovica e Sremit dhe Goran Sandiq (1973), nga Kikinda;
Nikola Rakiq (1947), pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit
1998, thuhet se është vrarë më 18 prill 1999 në luftimet e
zhvilluara në fshatin Drenoc i Madh, komuna e Klinës.
Për Millutin Prashçeviqin (1968) nga Vraniqi i Gjako‐
vës, oficer i lartë i MUP‐it serb në Gjakovë, kriminel në zë,
pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1990, Lubograd
Llazareviqin (1973) nga Klina, pjesëtar i MUP‐it të Serbisë
prej vitit 1998, Boban Llazoviqin (1976) nga Peja, pjesëtar i
MUP‐it të Serbisë prej vitit 1998, thuhet se janë vrarë më 21
prill 1999 në Mejë të Gjakovës.
Vetëm një javë më vonë Meja e Korenica do të bëhen
kasaphanë e mbi 500 civilëve shqiptarë, nga ana e forcave
serbe, mbetje eshtrash të të cilëve në grupe të vogla tash sa
vjet po i kthejnë nga varrezat masive në Serbi. Sipas
dëshmitarëve okularë, në masakrën e Mejës vetëm gruaja e
Millutin Prashçeviqit, i ka ekzekutuar dhjetë civilë shqip‐
tarë.
Serbia ka spekuluar shumë se Masakra e Mejës dhe
Korenicës – Golgota Shqiptare,∗ ka ndodhur në shenjë
∗ Më 27 prill 1999, brenda një dite, vetëm për disa orë, jo më shumë se brenda dy kilometrash
distancë midis fshatrave Mejë dhe Korenicë, u zhdukën 500 civilë shqiptarë. (Engjëll I.
Berisha, Masakra e Mejes dhe e Korenicës, botoi SHB “Gjon Nikollë Kazazi”, Gjakovë,
2001, f. 23).
Krimet serbe në Kosovë • PA APOLOGJI • Me fakte kundër shpifjeve
61
hakmarrjeje për vrasjen e kryekriminelit Prashçeviq dhe
bashkëvepruesve të tij. Një pohim i tillë assesi nuk mund të
jetë i qëndrueshëm. Sepse, sipas mbamendjes historike,
masakrat çnjerëzore serbe mbi popullatën civile shqiptare,
ishin

----------


## Kosovelli

Lista e krimeve dhe kriminelëve serb të luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë (1998-1999)



Në këtë listë gjeni emrat e ushtarakëve apo personave të armatosura për të cilët ka shënime që kanë marrë pjesë në kryerjen e krimeve të rënda si masakrimi, pushkatimi, therrje të popullsisë civile dhe dhunimin e femrave.

Lista është ndërtuar sipas rasteve shumica e të cilave është shqyrtuar nga hetusia ndërkombëtare dhe hetuesi i OKB-së për krime të luftës, Dennis Milner i cili thotë se “…Puna e ekipit të tij do të vazhdojë të fokusohet thuaja tërësisht në rangun e lartë të regjimit të të kryeakuzuarit për krime lufte, kryetarit jugosllavë Sllobodan Millosheviq”.

Si do që të jetë ndriçimi i të gjitha rasteve ende nuk është bërë por vetëm i rasteve me rëndësi apo të nivelit të lartë të efektit ndëkombëtar. Për këtë është e udhës edhe mbledhja e të dhënave nga vetë të prekurit nga kriminelët, sidomos femrat të cilat për shkaqe të ndryshme nuk i kanë paraqitur rastet personale duhet që këto ti paraqesin pranë shoqatave që përkujdesen për këto raste. Organizata të tilla ka anë e mbanë Kosovës.




Rasti Reçaku

Sipas dëshmitarëve që mbijetuan krimin, në vrasjen e bashkfshatarëve të tyre (përveç njësive militare dhe paramilitare serbe) morën pjesë edhe serbët lokalë, që punonin në postë, në kuvendin komunal të Shtimes etj.

Më 10 qershor 2005 Lëvizja KAN tani Lëvizja „Vetëvendosje“, së bashku me familjarët e Reçakut, përmes një çarçafi (të vendosur përpara selisë së UNMIK-ut) kanë publikuar disa emra të kriminelëve serbë që morën pjesë në masakrën e Reçakut.

Në këtë çarçaf ishin skalitur emrat e këtyre kriminelëve:

1. Bizhidar Markoviç
2. Çedomir Aksiç
3. Zhivorad Stojçetoviç
4. Bogdan Nojiç
5. Jovica Stojkoviç
6. Momir Ristiç
7. Zvonko Ristiç
8. Ljubomir Nojiç
9. Nenad Marinkoviç
10. Pavle Marinkoviç
11. Zoran Nedelkoviç
12. Sllavisha Marinkoviç
13. Vojisllav Janiçijeviç
14. Milivoje Çanoviç
15. Jovica Jovanoviç
16. Stojan Aksiç
17. Millorad Kostiç
18. Dragisha Kostiç
19. Dragan Tasiç

Rasti Gjakovë

Më 7 maj 2005 Lëvizja „KAN“ tani „Vetëvendosje“, së bashku me organizatën “Thirrjet e Nënave”nga Gjakova, në ndërtesat afër UNMIK-ut dhe institucioneve të Kosovës, kanë vendosur një Çarçaf me dimensione 20m x 4m, në të cilin kanë skalitur 35 emra të kriminelëve serbë që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave si përgjegjës për vrasjen e 750 shqiptarëve dhe rrëmbimin e 680 të tjerëve nga komuna e Gjakovës.

1. Stanojeviç Momçilo
2. Çamoviç Sreten
3. Stanojeviç Milan
4. Çoliç Rade
5. Slavkoviç Milan
6. Stanojeviç Sava
7. Kovaç Slobodan
8. Stojanoviç Sava
9. Dekiç Milan
10. Dekiç Momçilo
11. Raçiç Dragan
12. Mirkoviç Vuk
13. Vujoviç Vaso
14. Vujoviç Nikotin
15. Ragiç Darko
16. Simiç Bozhidar
17. Stefiç Nikola
18. Stefiç Bojan
19. Obradoviç Ljubisha
20. Pantoviç Radovan
21. Pantoviç Miliç
22. Jovanoviç Aca
23. Bozhoviç Çedomir
24. Jovanoviç Sava
25. Ristiç Predrag
26. Jovanoviç Goran
27. Shqepanoviç Millosh
28. Krstiç Srgjan
29. Dikiç Milan
30. Dikiç Momçilo
31. Dimiç Zvezdan
32. Jovanoviç Sinisha
33. Rajkoviç Gojko
34. Drashkoviç Laza
35. Lazareviç Doka

Rasti Krusha e Vogël

Dihen të dhënat për 56 kriminelë serbë lokalë hetimet ende nuk janë bërë.

Rasi Familja Imeraj

Në një raport të KMDLNJ-së me seli në Prishtinë, të lëshuar më 6 prill 2000 thuhet: Në Skënderaj janë identifikuar emrat e të gjithë kriminelëve që më 26/27 mars 1999 në Padalishtë masakruan 19 anëtarë të familjes Imeraj (në mesin e të cilëve 11 femra dhe 5 fëmijë të moshës 2 – 16 vjeçare).

1. Predrag Belosheviq (Pjesëmarrës i luftrave në Kroaci dhe Bosnjë – Hercegovinë);
2. Grujica Belojeviq (vëllau i Lubisha Belojeviq)
3. Lubisha Belojeviq
4. Zharko Belosheviq
5. Zhika Belosheviq
6. Malisha Tijaniq (vëllau i Çeda Tijaniq)
7. Çeda Tijaniq
8. Goran Tijaniq
9. Dejan Tijaniq
10. Vedran Tijaniq
11. Obrad Tijaniq
12. Zhivan Vuçiq
13. Mirolub Vuçiq
14. Dushan Vuçiq
15. Rade Ivanosheviq (vëllau i Milisav Ivanosheviq)
16. Milisav Ivanosheviq
17. Igor Shapiq,
18. Gradibor Radunoviq,
19. Ivan Gajin
20. Zoran Shlaniq

* Të gjithë nga fshati Cërkolez; Dushan Shapiq e Zharko Shapiq nga Belica; Dragan Cvetkoviq nga Uça dhe Sllobodan Petkoviq nga Zhakova.

Rasti Izbicë

Sipas raportit të KMDLNJ-së (6 prill 2000) në ekzekutimin e 147 shqiptarëve në Izbicë janë përfshirë edhe serbët lokalë të fshtarave të Drenicës dhe të Burimit (ish-Istogut).

Në këtë masakër mizore kanë marrë pjesë: 42 pjestarë të familjeve Tomasheviq nga Syrigana, e këta janë:

1. Mihajlo Tomasheviq
2. Veselin Tomasheviq
3. Sllavko Tomasheviq
4. Vujadin Tomasheviq
5. Nenad Tomasheviq
6. Stojadin Tomasheviq
7. Igor Tomasheviq
8. Miloje Tomasheviq
9. Vladan Tomasheviq
10. Radoslav Tomasheviq
11. Vasilije Tomasheviq
12. Milosh Tomasheviq
13. Radivoje Tomasheviq
14. Preda Tomasheviq
15. Srgjan Tomasheviq
16. Millorad Tomasheviq
17. Mileta Tomasheviq
18. Radenko Tomasheviq
19. Mile Tomasheviq
20. Stojadin Tomasheviq
21. Milenko Tomasheviq
22. Milan Tomasheviq
23. Dragoljub Tomasheviq
24. Gjoko Tomasheviq
25. Boshko Tomasheviq
26. Zhivorad Tomasheviq
27. Zhivojin Tomasheviq
28. Najdan Tomasheviq
29. Nebojsha Tomasheviq
30. Nenad Tomasheviq
31. Branillav Tomasheviq
32. Ratko Tomasheviq
33. Filip Tomasheviq
34. Dejan Tomasheviq
35. Gordan Tomasheviq
36. Predrag Tomasheviq
37. Despot Tomasheviq
38. Tadisha Tomasheviq
39. Sinisha Tomasheviq
40. Tomisllav Tomasheviq
41. Zoran Tomasheviq e
42. Goran Tomasheviq
43. Branisllav Kragoviq
44. Ratko Kragoviq i biri / po nga nga Syrigana.
45. Marko Ristiq
46. Marko Damjanoviq
47. Dragoljub Rajkoviq
48. Jovica Rajkoviq
49. Rade Kovaçeviq / Zec
50. Dika Kovaçeviq
51. Ognjan Kovaçeviq
52. Gjorgje Mojsiq
53. Radosav Kovaçeviq / Cule
54. Mile Jokiq
55. Nebojsha Kovaçeviq
56. Sinisha Jokiq
57. Svetozar Ristiq
58. Zoran Kovaçeviq / Princ , të gjithë nga Banja;
59. Momir Milentijeviq
60. Zoran Jovanoviq
61. Milutin Arisiq,
62. Milan Todoroviq
63. Dejan Spasiq
64. Nebojsha Nikçiq
65. Miodrag Komatina
66. Niqifor Kovaçeviq
67. Dragan Dimitrieviq
68. Vukmiq Lazareviq / nga Runiku
69. Todor Deverxhiq
70. Rade Deverxhiq
71. Dragisha Deverxhiq
72. Milan Shteviq
73. Dragomir Shteviq
74. Miliq Petroviq e
75. Ognjan Petroviq, nga Radisheva
76. Nenad Shmigiq
77. Radoje Shmigiq
78. Cvetko Shmigiq
79. Dragan Shmigiq e
80. Gollub Shmigiq nga Leçina.
81. Dadosha Iliq
82. Zhivoin Iliq dhe
83. Momçillo Radovanoviq / nga Kuçica.
84. Zhivko Jokoviq e
85. Radosllav Kandiq nga Kotorri, si dhe
86. Radivoje Rasha / Kalenoviq me të bijtë
87. Dejan Rasha dhe
88. Dushan Rasha
89. Zvonko Jovanoviq
90. Zoran Jovanoviq
91. Bllagoje çolakoviq
92. Nenad çolakoviq
93. Radosh Lajoviq
94. Ilija Trajkoviq
95. Rajko Rajçiq
96. Vllado Bakraçeviq
97. Lubisha Iliq
98. Momo Peleviq
99. Sllagjan (polic i komunikacionit)
100. Sadudin Rexhepagiq (boshnjak) / të gjitha nga Skënderaj.
101. Goran Shapiq,
102. Rade Shapiq dhe
103. Dushan Shapiq, që të tre nga Belica e Burimit (ish-Istogut).

* Këtë listë me emra të barbarëve serbë e kanë në duar UNMIK-ut dhe institucioneve të Kosovës.

Rasti Formacionet Drenicë

Në tetor 1999 në fshatin Sankoc të Drenicës, gjatë pastrimit të terenit nga njësiti i TMK-së, të Batalionit I-rë „Ymer Alushani“ të Brigadës 121 „Kumanova“, në njërën nga ish-bazat e shtabit komandues të bandave kriminale serbe, është gjetur një listë me emra të formacioneve ushtarake që vepronin në Drenicë. Aty janë gjetur edhe numra të telefonave dhe fotografi të ndryshme si dhe ditarë që këta kriminelë kanë mbajtur gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Lista e emrave të barbarëve serbë, është si më poshtë:

1. Llazareviq Dragisha, nëntoger
2. Gjorgjeviq Sinisha, rreshter
3. Blanusha Mile, rreshter i vjetër
4. Korçag Goran, rreshter i klasit të parë
5. Millanoviq Predrag, dhjetar
6. Radulloviq Nebojsha
7. Simiq Goran
8. Kostiq Sasha
9. Daniq Sllobodan
10. Gjorgjeviq Zoran
11. Shabiq Zvonko
12. Qausheviq Nenad
13. Jovanoviq Dragi
14. Momqilloviq Miroslav
15. Ivanoviq Milivoje
16. Dejanoviq Verolub
17. Janjusheviq Zhivorad
18. Nedelkoviq Bratisllav
19. Petkoviq Bogolub
20. Gjoriq Sllavolub
21. Vaniq Rasha
22. Dimiq Dushan
23. Bajrami Igor
24. Aliq Zoran
25. Branko Jançiq

Vendos tekst që nuk duhet të formatohetne zahaq ka qen ranko i jovica mijo vuju qe i kam be krimet en zahaq ?

Rasti Sllatinë

Pas përfundimit të luftës në Kosovë, në garazhin e shtëpisë së Rrahim Imerit në fshatin Sllatinë të Fushë-Kosovës është gjetur një listë me emra të pjesëtarëve të forcave ushtarake e policore serbe që morën pjesë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Sllatinë dhe në plaçkitjen e djegien e shtëpive të shqiptarëve në këtë fshatë.[1]

1. Zoran Vukdragoviq - toger
2. Lubisha Simiq - rreshteri
3. Zoran Ristovski
4. Dushan Jevriq
5. Zoran Joviq
6. Mladen Peshiq
7. Milosh Mihajloviq
8. Marko Zhivoinoviq
9. Slavisha Gjorgjeviq
10. Miodrag Pejatoviq
11. Dejan Mikiq
12. Igor Gurkoviq
13. Ivan Stanojeviq
14. Zoran Mimiq
15. Radoje Bulatoviq
16. Mile Rangjeloviq
17. Cvetko Boshkiq
18. Radoslav Ristia
19. Slobodan Gjurgjeviq
20. Darko Miloviq
21. Dragisha Ivanoviq
22. Ivan Steviq
23. Vladeta Stojanoviq
24. Sasha Aksiq
25. Nenad Jovanoviq
26. Nenad Zhivkoviq
27. Dejan Slaviq

* Krimineli Dejan Saviq mësohet se ishte pjesëmarrës edhe në masakrat ndaj civilëve shqiptarë në Opojë

Rasti Qyshk, Pavlan dhe Zahaq

Më 14 maj 1999 në fshatin Qyshk (2-3 km afër Pejës) u vranë e u masakruan barbarisht 42 meshkuj, gjatë një sulmi të furishëm nga forcat e kombinuara elite militare e paramilitare serbe.

Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht edhe 35 shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

Formacioni “Frenki”, një njësit komando i emëruar sipas udhëheqësit të tij Franko Simatoviq - “Frenki”, e cila ka qenë pjesë e forcave speciale të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë, të njohur edhe si “Crvene beretke” (Beretat e kuqe).

1. “Operativna Grupa” ose “OPG” (grupi operativ), një njësit elitë i policisë serbe, pjesëtarët e të cilit me krenari kanë quajtur veten “Magla” (mjegulla), sepse pas aksioneve të ndërmarra ata nuk kanë lënë ndonjë gjurmë. “OPG-ja” mësohet të ketë marrë urdhrat nga gjeneralë të lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë. Bazuar në dëshmitë e disa burimeve serbe, pjesëtarët e OPG-s kanë marrë pjesë edhe në disa masakra tjera famëkeqe në Kosovë, në Abri të Ulët, në Reçak, në Pavlan, në Zahaç (flitet për personin Ranko Jovica, Vlado Mijo Vujo cito!

) etj.

1. Njësiti snajperist i Armatës së Tretë “Jugosllave”, grup që theksohet të ketë qenë nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të kryegjeneralit të Armatës së Tretë serbe.
2. Grupet paramilitare të ashtuquajtur “Munja” (vetëtima). “Munja”, në një raport të organizatës “Human Rights Watch-it” (HRW), përshkruhen se “ka qenë një mishërim i çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve patriotë, (plotësisht nën kontrollin e armatës dhe policisë), të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë, për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi civilët shqiptarë”.

Rasti Kishnicë

Në nëntor 1999, në fshatin Kishnicë (afër Prishtinës), në shtëpinë e Sabit Krasniqit, u gjet një listë me 20 emra barbarësh serbë. Ata kishin vendosur shtabin operativ paramilitarë dhe nga shumë burime dëshmohet se nga kjo bazë shkonin e bënin krime ndaj popullatës civile shqiptare nëpër shumë pjesë të Kosovës. Bazuar në listën me emra e mbiemra dhe në adresat e tyre, rezultonë se këta barbarë janë nga Kosova me përjashtim të njërit që ishte nga Kurshumlija. Një pjesë prej tyre, krime kanë kryer edhe në fshatin Kishnicë. Për këto krime kanë dëshmuar Musa Gashi dhe Bajram Gashi, që kanë shpëtuar nga thikat e këtyre kriminelëve. [2] Në listën e gjetur janë skalitur këta emra:

1. Berisha Ruzhdi – Bekim, rom
2. Iliq Stalin – Velko
3. Paniq Pavli – Sinisha, Prelloc i Prishtinës
4. Cvejiq Lubisha – Lan, Hallaq i Madh – Lipjan
5. Vukadinoviq Jovan – Njegosh, Kurshumli
6. Andriq Mirko – Drashko, Prishtinë
7. Dikiq Branko – Nebojsha, Prilluzhë
8. Krastiq Rade – Svetisllav, Skullan i Lipjanit
9. Selishnik Jelica – Tomisllav, Kishnicë
10. Sinisha Jovanoviq, Kishnicë
11. Jovan Karaxhiq, Kishnicë
12. Goran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
13. Boban Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
14. Dejan Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
15. Predrag Gjorgjeviq, Kishnicë
16. Petar Saveliq, Kishnicë
17. Mile Bulajiq, KIshnicë
18. Gjorgje Bulajiq, KIshnicë
19. Zhivorad Mitiq – Zhiko, Kishnicë
20. Dragan Mitiq – Burdo, KIshnicë
21. Dragan Miliq, Kishnicë
22. Zoran Trajkoviq, Kishnicë
23. Mike Iliq, Graçanicë
24. Dushan Iliq, Graçanicë

Rasti Klinë

Më 12 Nëntor 1999, është gjetur edhe një listë me emra të kriminelëve serbë, që kanë vrarë, ekzekutuar e masakruar mizorisht qindra civilë Shqiptarë në komunë të Klinës. Në mesin e barbarëve figuron edhe një barbar shqipfolës. Dihet mirëfilli se në komunën e Klinës janë përfshirë më së shumti serbë lokalë në vrasjen e Shqiptarëve.

Lista përmban këta emra:

1. Danë Balaj
2. Zoran Dobriq
3. Zharko Stepiq
4. Vitomir Saviq
5. Millorad Stepiq
6. Gollub Stashiq
7. Dragomir Stashiq
8. Bado Bogiqeviq
9. Zaiq Vojo
10. Dobishleviq Sreta
11. Dançiq Vojo
12. Popi Zoran
13. Pavlloviq Dragan
14. Zhivkoviq Radosllav
15. Zhivkoviq Llazar
16. Vushtiq Radoje
17. Zariq Sreqko
18. Kiziq Gollub
19. Kiziq Gjoko
20. Dashiq Nevica
21. Krstiq Millan
22. Dobriq Dushan

Rasti ”Toga e tmerrit”

Më 2 dhjetor 1999, janë gjetur disa dokumente në Samakovë, Viti, Goshicë, Kabash, Binçë, Kllokot, Zhiti etj., në të cilat dëshmohet se paramilitarët serbë, në këtë rajon kanë vepruar me emrin ”TOGA E TMERRIT”. Kjo togë është formuar më 19 maj 1999 dhe për një kohë të shkurtër ka vrarë e masakruar 22 civilë pleq, plaka, fëmijë, gra dhe burra që i zunë nëpër shtëpitë e tyre.

Emrat e kriminelëve janë:

1. Miodrag Stanishiq
2. Sasha Jeriniq
3. Stanisllav Vukiq
4. Sasha Vujiq
5. Mirosllav Mihajlloviq – Mikica
6. Millovan Ivkoviq
7. Vidosllav Kojiq
8. Moma Vasoviq
9. Nenad Perzhiq
10. Branko Arizonoviq
11. Nebojsha Stanojoviq
12. Zoran Cvetkoviq
13. Sllavisha Maksimoviq
14. Dragisha Dinqiq
15. Novica Jakovleviq
16. Lubisha Arsiq
17. Sinisha Jovanoviq
18. Aleksander Jovanoviq
19. Srgjan Ristiq
20. Goran Arsiq
21. Nebojsha Stanishiq
22. Dragan Nojkiq
23. Canko Spasiq
24. Bogoso Krqmareviq
25. Millosh Mitroviq (komandant i togës)

Rasti Fushë Kosovë

Kriminel të angazhuar në pastrime etnike në hapësirën e Fushë Kosovës.

1. Sllavisha Andrijeviq- (njëri ndër organizatorët kryesorë për dëbimin me dhunë të shqiptarëve nga Fushë-Kosova)
2. Dragomir Popoviq
3. Boban Mitroviq
4. Dragan Dabizhleviq
5. Lazar Deniq
6. Radomir Dishiq
7. Radovan Petroviq
8. Dragan Mitroviq
9. Radojica Mitiq
10. Dragan Iliq
11. Aca Stankoviq
12. Zhika Begnellaviq
13. Mlladen Laziq
14. Sllavisha Grujiq
15. Sasha Mihajlloviq
16. Sava Drashkoviq
17. Miodrag Bangjur
18. Millan Milkoviq
19. Boban Grujiq
20. Sasha Maksimoviq
21. Nebojsha Stefanoviq
22. Vllastimir Jovanoviq
23. Dushan Zharkoviq
24. Dragan Zhekiq
25. Dobri Artinoviq
26. Stanko Milankoviq
27. Sllobodan Mitroviq
28. Dobrivoje Gjorgjeviq
29. Darko Milosheviq
30. Dragolub Lakaqeviq
31. Lubisha Veliqkoviq
32. Zharko Vasiq

Refernca

1. ^ Revista: Ekskluzive nr.4 prill 2000, fq.52
2. ^ Ekskluzive nr.1 janar 2000, fq.101

Burimi për lidhje të jashtme

www. Pashtriku.org
www.bruqi.com/Floart-Press/
www.wikipedia.org
KMLDNJ Prishtinë
Etj.

----------


## Kosovelli

Më 25 Maj të vitit 1932, filloi të dalë në Konstancë të Rumanisë revista e parë e diasporës shqiptare Kosova, tribunë e rëndësishme e çështjes shqiptare dhe e afirmimit të Kosovës në botë. Drejtor i saj është patrioti korçar Gjergj Bubani. Revista delte në Tipografinë Albania të Konstancës, atje ku e panë dritën e botimit Atdheu, Flamuri i Shqipërisë, Shqipëria e Re, një varg gazetash e revistash tjera shqiptare, si dhe veprat e para të Asdrenit, Lasgushit, Kutelit, Dodanit, Aleko Vançit she veteranëve tjerë të atdhetarizmit shqiptar. 

Kosova delte me artikuj në gjuhën shqipe, rumune e frenge, në formatin 32/48 cm. Ekzistencën e saj në gjirin e Bibliotekës së Akademisë rumune, sëbashku me disa botime të vjetra për Skënderbeun e zbuloi poeti kosovar Sali Bashota (2005), edhepse për këtë tribunë kanë shkruar kohë më parë Vehbi Bala, Ismet Dërmaku, Fatmira Rama, Cristia Maksuti, Zëri i Prishtinës etj. Ndër bashkëpunëtorë njihen Dhimitër Pasko, Ali Asllani, Asdreni, M. Pogaçe, Emin Pllana, Kristo Luarasi, Selami Çela, Dhimitër Shuteriqi (...), disa duke i shënuar artikujt apo vjershat me pseudonime si Kaçaniku, Simfiri, Anliri, Plaku i Drenicës etj 

Nga kjo gazetë janë botuar 32 numra, numri i fundit duke qenë ai i ll korrikut l933. Revista kishte karakter të dukshëm prozogist dhe revendikativ lidhur me trojet shqiptare të mbetura nën kthetrat e hegjemonisë pansllaviste dhe greke. Kështu, nën moton Le t’a dijë bota mbarë/ Se shqiptari ësht’ i zoti/ Të luftojë si më parë/ Të luftojë si qëmoti/ Për Kosovë e Çamëri/ Rrofsh e qofsh, moj Shqipëri! (nr.3, 13 qershor 1932), “Kosova” qysh në numrin e parë të saj përcakton katër kërkesa kryesore për çështjen shqiptare: 

1. Të drejtën e vetëdisponimit për viset tona të robëruara (Kosovë e Çamëri), 

2. Një Maqedoni autonome, kantonale, me të gjitha format poltike të Zvicrës, ku maqedono-shqiptarët, maqedono-rumunët, maqedono-bullgarët, maqedono-turqit, maqedono-grekët të kenë kantonet e tyre të lira. 

3. Konsolidimin e pavarësisë sonë, radikalizmin e reformave shoqërore dhe kristalizimin e lirive kushtetuese. 

4. Afrimin dhe bashkëpunimin sa më të ngushtë ndërmjet të tre blloqeve që përbëjnë kombin tonë, dmth. Ndërmjet shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë së lirë, shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë së robëruar dhe shqiptarëve të kolonive. Ky ishte, në të vërtetë, programi i revistës së një drejtori që më vonë do të përjetojë persektutimet e qeverisë shqiptare si pasojë e rekomandimeve të Beogradit. Sa janë shqiptarët të pregaditur të respektojnë rekomandimet e kryemninistrit për respekt ndaj minoriteteve, sidomos me rastin e shpalljes së pavarësisë, nuk dihet, por dihet se sipas Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit, Sadik Rama i Gjurgjevikut qysh para 75 vitesh kërkonte independencë për Kosovën. 

Kush ishte de facto Sadik Rama i Gjurgjevikut? Sipas artikullit Një histori e gjallë, me mbititull Nga tragjedia e Kosovës dhe me nëntitull Sadik Rama dhe manovrat serbe në Kosovë, nga Kosova e Gjergj Bubanit (nr.31/1933, fq.9, kuptojmë se “Në muajin Mars të vjetit 1919, kur filluan serbët me ba zgjedhjet e deputeteve në prefekturën e Prizrendit, Prefekti i Prizrendit çoj me thirrë Sadik Ramën e Prokorupës (së) Pejës në katundin Gjorgjevik, i cili ishte prej nji shpije të ndershme edhe burr besnik e atdhetar i Kosovës”. “Serbija këtu rin provizorisht” Sadik Rama, thekson artikullshkruesi Zek Musa (emigrant kosovar), sipas urdhërit të prefektit të Prizrenit, i hypi kalit e shkoi në Prizren ku u paraqit para prefektit të quajtur Gjoka Matiçi, pranë të cilit ishte koloneli Kataniçi, dhe si dragoman (përkkthyes) ishte ftuar Haxhi Selimi i Prizrenit, meqë Sadik Rama nuk dinte sërbisht. 

Filloi biseda mbi zgjedhjen e deputetëve të Kosovës, dhe kështu prefekti Mitiç i tha Sadik Ramës: “Në ty ka besim Kral Pjetri i Beligradit e me urdhërin e Kralit ju kemi thirë me i ba zhgjedhjet në Prefekturën e Prizrendit bashkë me emnue nga ju turqit e Kosovës, se neve i kemi emnue dy serbjanë; duhen edhe dy turq prej jush”. Sadik Rama, si një shqiptar i vjetër, që ishte ashtu dhe si një atdhetar i Kosovës i tha prefektit dhe kolonel Kataniçit, komandantit të përgjithshëm, se “na kosovarët nuk jemi turq por jemi jemi shqiptarë 90 përqind, e këtu Kosova asht tokë Shqipnijet e nuk kemi të drejt me emnue deputetët mbasi Serbija këtu rin provizorisht”. 

Prefekti dhe Kataniçi kur i dëgjuan fjalët e Sadik Ramës, u zemëruan fort keq por nuk kishin fuqi dhe nga frika s’patën guxim “m’e gri me njiher Sadik Ramën e kështu nuk mujtën me i ba gja e me fjalë të ambla e përcullën Sadikun tuj i thanë se na të kena mik ty, e me këto fjalë u da Sadiku prej tyne e shkoj në shpi të vet”. Sipas Zek Musës, pas ca ditësh Esad Pash Toptani i kishte dërguar në Prizren dy kapitana të vet, Hasan beg Shijakun dhe Etem efendiun e Durrësit për t’i bindur kosovarët që të mos i kundërshtojnë Beogradit për deputetë dhe me këtë rast u thirr prap Sadik Rama i Gjorgjevikutme anën e prefektit si dhe prej Kataniçit për të rënë në akord me ta. Kështu, pas thirrjes që i bënë, Sadik Rama i hypi kalit e shkoi në Prizren, e u paraqit para prefektit dhe Kataniçit, të cilët e pritën me nderime të mëdha. 

Aty, në bashkëfjalim ishin kapitenët e lartëpërmendur të Esad Pashës, të cilët u përshëndetën me Sadik Rmën duke ia treguar qëllimet e veta në gjuhën shqipe. Dragoman me këtë rast ishte Haxhi Selimi i Prizrenit. Prefekti dhe Kataniçi, të dy me një fjalë, i thanë Sadik Ramës: “Neve ty të kemi thirë për mbas urdhnit urgjent të Kral Pjetrit i cili ty të ka emnue me nji grad kapiten rezerve i Gjendarmeris për me mbajt qetsiën e vendit në Lumë me 450 ushtarë e nënoficera nën urdhënin tand se Kral Pjetri i Beligradit ka shumë besim në ty e prandaj ta ka dhënë kët gradë të naltë”. Sadik Rama nuk e pranoi aspak gradën e Kral Pjetrit dhe u përgjegj: “Unë jam shqiptar e nuk e due gradën e as rrogën e Beligradit”. 

Gjithashtu iu lutën Sadik Ramës edhe kapitenët e Esad Pashës duke i thënë: “Mos u ban kundërshtar i Kral Pjetrit!”. Por Sadik Rama u thot kapitenëve: “Asht turp për juve qi keni ardhë këtu në Kosovë për me trathtue popullin shqiptar”, dhe me këto fjalë u nda prej tyre e shkoi në shtëpi tëvet. Sipas artikullshkruesit, në atë kohë Serbia nuk kishte fuqi (pra jemi në vitin 1919 kur serbët e helmuan babain e Nënës Terezë, Nikollë Bojaxhiun), “dhe medoemos i duhesh me i lutë shqiptarët e Kosovës me të holla e tjera shpërblime për me e kthye parinë e vendit për vedi. 

Mirëpo ata shqiptarë të vjetër qi e dinin detyrën e vet nuk mujshin me u ba spiuna dhe vegla të serbit”. Në muajin prill të citit 1919, prefekti i Mitrovicës bashkë me gjeneral Terziçin nga ushtria e Beogradit, edhe këta çuan njerëz për ta thirrë Sadik Ramën e Gjurgjevikut. “Nuk mundemi me u ba serbë tuj qenë shqiptarë të kulluar” Menjëherë, Sadik Rama i hypi kalit e shkoi në Mitrovicë, ku u prit me shumë nderime prej gjeneralit të lartëpërmendur dhe prej prefektit në fjalë. Pasi nuk dinte të flasë serbisht, si dragoman e sollën Popa Ngjelkun e Mitrovicës. Popa Ngjelku ishte prift i Mitrovicës. Prefekti dhe gjeneral Terziçi nisën t’i tregojnë Sadik Ramës pse e kishin thirrë: “Neve të kemi thirë se Serbija ty të don fort edhe Kral Pjetri të don fort e kështu të lutet Krali qi ti të jesh besnik i tij kurdoherë dhe ndërmjetës për çdo nevojë që ka Krali. 

Tashi të lutemi shumë me marë mundimin e me shkue në katundin Galic e me ju lutë Azem Bejtës për mos me u sjellë keq kundra Serbis e kështu Azem Galica le të vin këtu në marrëveshje me neve të cilit kemi me ia dhanë të drejtat dhe nji rogë me nji grad oficeri”. I vetëdijshëm se Kosova gjendej nën thundrën e thinjve, Sadik Rama i përgjigjet gjeneralit dhe prefektit se “neve jemi shqiptarë e nuk e duem rogën t’euj, as gradën t’uej, se këtu në Kosovë janë 90 përqind shqiptarë e nuk mundemi me u ba serbë tuj qenë shqiptarë të kulluar”. Artikullshkruesi që ia transmeton lajmin Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit nga Kavaja (Maj, 1933), thekson se “Këto fjalë Prefektin dhe Gjeneralin Terziçi tepër e zëmruen. Prefekti kthehet e i thotë Gjeneralit se ky njeri me të vërtetë qënka atdhetar i vendit dhe nji shqiptar shumë besnik për atdhe”. 

Me këto fjalë Sadik Rama u nda prej tyre e shkoi në shtëpi të vet. Një javë pas kësaj thirrjeje, Beogradi dërgoi një deputet të quajtur Aleksa Zhujoviçi, me një shumë të hollash prej 15.000 napolona ari për t’ia dhënë Sadik Ramës në katundin Gjorgjevik si shpërblim që mos ta kundërshtojë Qeverinë e Serbisë “dhe mos të bëhet shkak për me përhap kombësinë shqiptare. Deputeti serb e merr për dragoman Andreja Rungjiçin nga Rahoveci i Przrenit dhe shkojnë në shtëpi te Sadik Rama ku rinë 5-6 orë, duke iu lutë Sadik Ramës me i marë ato të holla si shpërblim. Mirëpo atdhetari ynë nuk i pranoj aspak ato të holla tuj thënë : “Nuk e shes atdheun me pare. 

Sikur me ma mbushë kët kullë plot me flori nuk bahem serb; por ikni e shkoni kah jeni ardhë se Kosova asht njhi tokë arbnore dhe ka me fitue independnecën”. Dhe kështu krisi topi dhe pushka kundër shqiptarëve të Kosovës Deputeti i Beligradit, Aleksa Zhujoviçi, bashkë me Andreja Kuingjiçin, vazhdon rrëfimin e tij Zek Musa, me një hidhërim të madh ikën nga shtëpia e Sadik Ramës dhe shkuan në Beograd duke i thënë qeverisë se Sadik Rama është “një shqiptar nesnik dhe nji atdhetar i Kosovës”. Në muajin Maj 1919, Nikolla Pashiqi i u dha urdhër autoriteteve serbe në Kosovë për ta zënë Sadik Ramën, të gjallë apo të vdekur.

 Sipas Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit: “Të gjitha qytetet e Kosovës u urdhënuan fshehtas për me zanë Sadik Ramën të gjallë. Dhe të gjitha sëbashku, Peja, Gjakova, Prizrendi, Prishtina, Vuçiterni, Mitrovica, me një urdhën e thirën Sadik Ramën me nji her. Por kësaj here Sadik Rama nuk shkoj tue qenë se e kuptoj rezikun”. Pasi e panë serbët se Sadik Rama nuk prezantohet para autoriteteve, me një urdhër urgjent i nisën ushtritë në të katër anët “për me e zanë Sadik Ramën dhe me i therë shqiptarët e shkretë dhe kështu krisi topi edhe pushka më të katër anët tuj djegë shpija e tuj plaçkit shqiptarët e Kosovës së robnueme”. Atëherë u rrethuan Prekorupja, Podrimja dhe Bajraku i Ostrazulit nga ushtritë serbo/malazeze. 

Për të shpëtuar nga ky rrezik i papritur, Sadik Rama bashkoi familjen e vet dhe nëpër thonj të armiqve iku për në Shkodër duke lënë gjithë pasurionë e vet prej më së 10.000 napolonash ari në dorë të ushtrisë barbare. “Sadik Rama iku për në Shkodër për me u ankue para Kombit Shqiptar për ngjarjet e përgjakshme qi u banë në Kosovë”. Kështu, sipas artikullshkruesit, në katundin Gjurgjeviku i madh “janë vra Feriz Zeqiri, Hasan Hajzizi edhe 7 burra tjerë, janë djegë 42 shpi, janë plaçkit teshat shtëpijake krejt, janë marë të holla lira turku pa numur, dhen, dhi, lop, bollica, kual e tjera 6500 copë, grunë, elb, misër e tjera 45000 kuintale. Në katundin Gjorgjeviku i vogël janë vra Demir Alija, Zek Abdullahi, Feik Abdullahi edhe ashtë djegë katundi krejt. 

Janë plaçkitë dhen, dhi, lop, kual e tjera 6000 copa; grunë, elb, misër e tjrea 2000 kuintal. Në katundin Jashanic asht vra Latif Bajraktari me 15 shok tjerë, janë djegë 60 shpi, janë marë 4600 kuintal grunë, elb, misër e tjera si dhe dhen, dhi, lopë, kual 4300 copë kanë grabit”. Në katundin Siqenë ndodh e njëjta gjë: vriten tre burra pasanikë (Bajram Haxhija, Nurat Mehmeti me të birin, Mehmet sadrija) dhe digjen shtëpitë e tyre dhe 16 shtëpi tjera, u grabitet gjithë pasuria. Krime të këtilla barbare serbët ndërmarrin edhe kundër fshatit Gllarenë, ku digjen 41 shtëpi, në Perçevë digjen 21 shtëpi, në katundin Shperka e Gashit digjen 60 shtëpi, në Volljak 15 shtëpi, dhe grabitet në këtë fshtra gjithë pasuria. 

“Në katundin Qypevë asht djegë krejt katundi e burrat i kanm gri tuj i lidhë dursh shoq me shoq i kanë ba batare me mitraloz, grat edhe fëmin i kanë futë në zjarmë tuj i djegë për s’gjallmi vetëm nji djal ka pështue i cili gjindet sot në Shqipni”. Edhe këtu plaçkitet gjithë pasuria. “Nuk dihet numri i pasunis të lëtij katundi masi nuk ngeli kush i gjall për me kallxue sasin e humbun”. Në katundin Damas është vrarë Rrahman Syla me 5 meshkuj të shtëpisë së vet, “janë ba batare 42 burra tjer tuj i lidhë dursh me litar e i kanë gri me mitraloz; janë djeg 7 shpi dhe asht plaçkit gjithë pasunia e tyne. Në katundin Turjak asht vra Ismail Qeba me nji vlla, janë vra edhe tre burra miqt e tij qi janë ndodhë musafir, i biri i Ram Musës Ponorcit Halil Rama edhe dy shok të tjer, asht plaçkitë krejt katundi. Në katundin Zatriç asht vra Jak Besa me 26 burra të cilët i kan gri tuj i therë me bajoneta ashtu edhe nji gruë me gjithë fëmi të Ahmet Alis. 

Asht plaçkit krejt katundi”. Duke përshkruar masakrat serbe kundër shpirtit shqiptar në Kosovë, Zek Musa thekson faktin se të gjitha këto katunde “që i shënova sipër” janë në rajonin e Nënprefekturës së Rahovecit, Prefektura e Prizrendit”. Me këtë rast, shton faktin se edhe në katundin Drenofc janë vrarë tre burra dhe janë plaçkitur teshat shtëpiake, ndërsa në katundin Vrajak, Postosli, Patok, Kosnik, Petkoviç, Llabicevë, janë plaçkitur teshat, bylmetet e tjera ndërsa burrat e fëmitë kanë ikur nëpër pyje nga frika e topit, duke shpëtuar vetëm me shpirt. Poashtu edhe në katundin Mrasur janë vrarë 2 burra, dy djem të ri, dy vajza dhe dy gra, “të cilat i kanë ba batare te shpija e Shaban Mrasorit, kan marë edhe 100 lira turku tuj ja djeg edhe shpijat me gjith pasuni”.

----------


## Kosovelli

ME RRITJEN E TENSIONEVE, Milosheviqi kishte dërguar më shumë forca ushtarake dhe policore në Kosovë, duke sulmuar rajonet ku vepronte Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës dhe vendet që ata konsideronin si të rrezikshme. Shumica e luftëtarëve të rekrutuar nga Milosheviqi në të kaluarën e tyre kishin betejat që kishin zhvilluar në dy luftërat e mëparshme, në Kroaci dhe Bosnjë. Kosova ishte ajo e treta dhe e vërteta, në nuk do të konsideronim luftë konfliktin e shkurtër me Slloveninë. Mirëpo, serbët nuk kishin luftuar vetëm kundër atyre që i quanin "terroristë të organizatës së vetëquajtur UÇK", por edhe kundër civilëve të paarmatosur dhe të pambrojtur. Për këtë janë vërtetuar dhe tashmë dëshmojnë edhe të gjithë hetuesit ndërkombëtarë që kanë punuar dhe punojnë në Kosovë. Ata janë të bindur se skuadronet serbe të vdekjes kanë vrarë dhe masakruar civilë që nuk kanë pasur kurrëfarë lidhjesh dhe UÇK-në. 

Jon Cina, një analist që punon në kuadër të "Grupit Ndërkombëtar të Krizës" (ICG) - organizatë joqeveritare që mbledh shënime për krimet e luftës të kryera në Kosovë - pohon se sulmet serbe janë rritur pambarimisht shumë në krahasim me brutalitetin që kishin demonstruar në përleshjet e mëhershme më UÇK-në, në vitin 1997. 

"Në qoftë se do ta krahasonit këtë me një pemë, fillimisht ata kishin dashur të krastitnin degët dhe pastaj kishin vendosur ta prenin edhe trungun", shprehet ai. "Dhe fare në fund, ata kishin vendosur që të gropojnë edhe në tokë, sheshazi me qëllimin e heqjes qafe të pemës, por që në të njëjtën kohë do të shkaktonte edhe një ferr të madh me dëmet kolaterale, siç dëshirojnë ata ta quajnë këtë". 

Gjer më këtë ditë, udhëheqësia serbe dhe shumica e qytetarëve të tyre mohojnë faktin se policia dhe armata ka kryer krime në Kosovë. Ata vazhdojnë të insistojnë se lufta ka qenë një përpjekje legjitime për të thyer guerilët kundërqeveritarë, duke margjinalizuar storiet e krimeve si propagandë e NATO-s dhe UÇK-së, që bëhet me qëllimin e ekzagjerimit të "eksceseve që kanë kryer disa njësite keqbërëse". 

Dennis Milner, njëri nga hetuesit kryesor në Kosovë nga Tribunali i Hagës, hedh poshtë vështrimin zyrtar të Serbisë mbi luftën. 

"Pse i quajnë elemente keqbërëse?", shtron pyetjen ai. "Apo ndoshta flasin për gjithë trupat (armatën) si një element keqbërës? A është ndonjëri nga gjeneralët e tyre element keqbërës? Kjo kundërshton çdo logjikë". 

Hetuesit për të drejtat e njeriut theksojnë se masakrat e sojit të asaj çfarë ka ndodhur në Qyshk dhe dy fshatrat e afërta - në të cilat forcat serbe kanë vrarë civilë të paarmatosur që nuk kishin bërë asfarë rezistence - janë shembuj të qartë për krime të luftës. Po, është e ditur se Qyshku është vendlindja e ish-shefit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, Agim Çekut, dhe se babai i tij është vrarë në Qyshk, më 14 maj, por disa luftëtarë serbë spikasin se ky nuk kishte qenë qëllimi kryesor i sulmit. 

"Nuk ka ndonjë gjë që do të dëshmonte se Qyshku ka pasur ndonjë aktivitet të UÇK-së ose diçka të ngjashme", thotë Fred Abrahams. "Të gjithë fshatarët tregojnë se edhe pse ka pasur disa pjesëtarë nga fshati që iu kanë bashkangjitur UÇK-së për të luftuar në rajone të tjera, Qyshku gjatë gjithë luftës kishte qenë një vend i qetë". 

PSE QYSHKU? 

Çelësi duket se fshihet prapa identitetit të kriminelëve dhe veçanërisht prapa komandantit me nofkën Burdush. Nëpërmjet tyre mund të jetë e mundshme të mësohet kush ka planifikuar këtë operacion, dhe ç'është më e rëndësishme, pse? Asnjëri nga të mbijetuarit në Qyshk nuk dinte emrin e vërtetë të Burdushit. Por, Lulja, femra të cilën ai e kishte kërcënuar me përdhunim, thotë se askush në Qyshk nuk do të mund ta harrojë fytyrën e tij, siç nuk do të mund të harrojnë krimet që ai ka kryer. 

"A i shihni këto duar?", pyet Lulja duke u rrëqethur dhe treguar duart e saja. "Me këto dy duar unë kam mbledhur eshtrat e dajëve të mi, kushërinjve dhe babait tim. Atë që kishte mbetur nga babi im, e gjeta fare në fund, por jo tërë kufomën. Vetëm disa pjesë nga trupi i tij. Nuk kam gjetur këmbët e tij ose kokën. Vetëm brinjët kam gjetur. Dhe me këto duar e kam kallur në dhe. Kurse këta serbët, këta që e kanë vrarë, ata i kanë duart e zhytura me gjak. Ata e kanë vendin në Hagë".

----------


## Kosovelli

Si ndodhi Maskra në Qyshk, Pavlan 
dhe në Zahaq të Pejës

Shkruan:Sheradin Berisha (http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...ni_arkivi_.jpg) ____________________________________________
Harta: Shikoni lokacionet e varrezave masive në Kosovë (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...ap_graves.jpeg)
Skema e fshatit Qyshk: Tri shtëpitë ku u ekzekutuan dhe u dogjën kufomat e banorëve të fshatit Qyshk! (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...p_image001.jpg)


Si ndodhi masakra e Qyshkut?

Më 14 maj 1999 ishte ditë e premte, kur në fshatin Qyshk (2-3 km afër Pejës) u vranë e u masakruan barbarisht 42 meshkuj, gjatë një sulmi të furishëm nga forcat e kombinuara elite militare e paramilitare serbe. Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht dhjetëra shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

Sipas një raporti të publikuar nga “American Radio Works” dhe organizata joqeveritare amerikane “Human Rights Watch”, ky sulm ushtarak ishte planifikuar tri ditë më herët, më 11 maj, në një takim të komandantëve të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe në Pejë.

Dëshmi: Si ndodhi masakra e Qyshkut?


Të mbijetuarit e masakrës së Qyshkut, për “Human Rights Watch”, kanë deklaruar se “ushtarët kishin të veshur uniforma të përziera - disa kishin uniforma policie dhe të tjerat ishin të ushtrisë jugosllave. Ata kishin fytyrat të ngjyrosura, kurse disa mbanin edhe shami për t'u maskuar”. Kur janë futur forcat serbe në fshat, disa mashkuj kishin bërë përpjekje për t´u fshehur në një mal me drunj të dendur në afërsi të fshatit, mirëpo ishin vrarë derisa orvateshin të arratiseshin, ndërsa shumica e familjeve ishin kapur nëpër shtëpitë e tyre. Me këtë rast të gjithë banorët e zënë janë dërguar pranë varrezave të fshatit, ndërkohë që forcat e shumta serbe kanë filluar t´i djegin shtëpitë e fshatit. Në këtë situatë të rëndë, gratë dhe fëmijët janë veçuar nga meshkujt, dhe pasi ata janë ndarë në tri grupe i kanë ngujuar në tri shtëpi dhe janë pushkatuar mizorisht. Pas ekzekutimit të burrave, shtëpive u është vënë zjarri, me qëllim të humbjes së gjurmëve të krimit, mirëpo për çudi në secilën shtëpi i kanë shpëtuar vdekjes nga një person, dhe ata tashmë kanë rrëfyer gjithë ngjarjen e tmerrshme të ditës së 14 majit.

----------


## Kosovelli

Kush u masakrua më 14 Maj 1999 në fshatin Qyshk të Pejës?

Më 14 maj, në Qyshk janë vrarë e masakruar këta persona (civilë) të paarmatosur: 
- Ramë Dervish Gashi (65), 
- Xhafer Ramë Gashi (40), 
- Rrahim Dervish Gashi (55), 
- Rasim Hysen Ramaj (45), 
- Metë Shala (55), 
- Selim Maxhun Gashi (50), 
- Haki N. Gashi (45), Jashar Azem Gashi (58), 
- Muharrem Azem Gashi (50), 
- Avni Drevish Gashi (50), 
- Skënder Dervish Gashi (35), 
- Musë Shaban Gashi(63), 
- Ibish Kadri Gashi (55), 
- Rrahim Shaban Gashi (55), 
- Ahmet Rrustem Gashi (35), 
- Emin Bekë Gashi (60), 
- Emrush Krasniqi, mysafir nga Vranoci, 
- Ismet Bajraktari, mysafir nga Raushiçi, 
- Hasan Metë Hatamaj - mysafir nga Batusha, 
- Gani Avdyl Hasanaj, mysafir nga Batusha, 
- Hasan Ahmet Çeku (70), 
- Bedri Ahmet Çeku (65), 
- Isuf Shala, mysafir nga Grabofci, 
- Çaush Rrustem Lushi, 
- Ardian Çaushi (30), 
- Ardian Çaush Lushi (20), 
- Osman Haxhi Lushi (48), 
- Sefedin Haxhi Lushi (44), 
- Avdullah Lush Lushi (45), 
- Ukë Lush Lushi (43), 
- Ramiz Lush Lushi (40), 
- Xhafer Lush Lushi (35), 
- Skënder Lush Lushi (30), 
- Nifa Din Kelmendi (55), 
- Skënder Din Kelmendi (50), 
- Besim Din Kelmendi (38), 
- Ardian Skënder Dina (20), 
- Rrahim Sylë Kelmendi (40), 
- Xhemë Isuf Kelmendi (40), 
- Mentor Shaban Kelmendi (22), 
- Avdi Shaban Berisha (58) dhe 
- Zeçir Aliaj - mysafir nga Zllopeku.

----------


## Kosovelli

Maskrat barbare serbe në fshatrat tjera të Pejës

Në mëngjesin e së njëjtës ditë, forcat serbe kishin sulmuar edhe dy fshatra të tjerë fqinje, Pavlanin dhe Zahaqin, dhe pasi kishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre gratë, fëmijët dhe pleqtë, kishin vrarë mizorisht edhe 35 shqiptarë të pafajshëm.

Në fshatin Pavlan u ekzekutuan: 
- Zymer Sadik Gashi (70),
- Agush Selman Gashi,
- Liman Hajzer Gashi, 
- Haxhi Rexhë Dreshaj (41), 
- Shaban Tahir Kelmendi (52), 
- Zenun Shala, mysafir nga Fusha e Pejës, 
- Musë Isuf Lulaj (75), 
- Rrahim Salih Nikçi (55), 
- Xheirane Brahim Nikçi (25), 
- Hatixhe Kamer Nikçi (50), 
- Ajshe Avdyli dhe 
- ? Kelmendi (40).

Ndërsa në Zahaç janë ekzekutuar këta persona: 
- Zenel Bekë Berisha, 
- Shaban Kasem Neziraj, 
- Sadri Ymer Ramaj, 
- Faton Sadri Ramaj, 
- Valdet Nezir Ramaj, 
- Shpend Rexhë Hyseni, 
- Naim Hajrullah Hyseni, 
- Ismet Hajrullah Hyseni, 
- Haki Hajrullah Hyseni, 
- Sabit Hajrullah Hyseni, 
- Bajrush Avdyl Hyseni, 
- Fehmi Rashit Gjokaj, 
- Hysen Rashit Gjokaj, 
- Ruzhdi Halil Dobraj, 
- Muhamet Halil Dobraj, 
- Halil Halil Dobraj, 
- Bekim Ahmet Delijaj- rom, 
- Shaban Sokol Ramaj, 
- Zymer Osmanaj, 
- Shaban Osmanaj, 
- Fakë Rexhep Murati - mysafir, 
- Demë Ahmet Hatashi - nga Leshani.

Më 1 qershor 1999, njësitë kriminale serbe në Qyshk ekzekutojnë edhe 10 civilë shqiptar, këta janë:
- Ajeshe Nezir Kastrati, 
- Mirjeta Nezir Kastrati, 
- Haxhi Halil Dobraj, 
- Xhevrije Halil Dobraj, 
- Qerim Halil Kelmendi (95), nga Lutogllava dhe 
- shoqja e tij, Selime Klemendi (75), 
- djali i Qerim Halilit, 
- Gani Kelmendi (52), 
- djali i Ramadanit, 1.5 vjet. 
(Të gjithë ata me mbiemrin Kelmendi i përkisnin të njejtës familje)

Në fshatin Nabërgjan janë vrare e masakruar mizorisht:´
- Jusuf Rexhep Dreshaj (49), 
- Haxhi Dervishi (65), 
- Beqë Nimani(70), 
- mysafir nga Nakulli, 
- Selman Brahim Ibërdemaj (55), 
- Ukë Ademi (65) prej Malajve të Rugovës dhe 
- gruaja e Ramë Berishës (50), nga Nabërgjani, 
- Vesel Ramë Dreshaj (50), 
- Rexhep Kuçi (45), 
- Shpëtim Rexhep Kuçi (23), 
- Shkurte Bërbati (60), 
- gruaja e Bajram Hajdin Bërbatit (65), 
- Bute Bajrtaktari (34), 
- Ramë Rexha (70), 
- Vulake Sadri Mujaj (75), 
- Ibish Sadri Mujaj (50), 
- Sulltane Ramë Lajçi (50). 
Këto viktima janë gjetur rreth shkollës së Nabërgjanit dhe të gjithë janë të identifikuar.

Në fshatin Shaptej janë zhdukur këta persona: 
- Hasan Lushi nga Raushiqi dhe 
- Mahmut Idriz Mahmutaj nga Trubuhovci.

Personat nga fshati Trubuhovc, për të cilët mendohej se ishin të zhdukur janë: 
- Nexhat Ramë Mahmutaj, 
- Ahmet Binak Mahmutaj, 
- Fahredin Sylë Mahmutaj, 
- Bedri Binak Mahmutaj, 
- Bedrije Niman Mahmutaj, 
- Halil Niman Mahmutaj, 
- Ervin Niman Mahmutaj, 
- Merita Hamit Asllanaj, 
- Bjetë Hamit Asllanaj, 
- Ardita Hamit Asllanaj, 
- Brahim Lushi.

Cilat njësi kriminale sebe morën pjesë në masakrimin e shqiptarëve?!

Në ekzekutimin e këtyre shqiptarëve kanë marrë pjesë, njësitë militare e paramilitare serbe, pikërisht ato njësi që kishin masakruar edhe 42 shqiptare në fshatin Qyshk. 

Ndër njësitet serbe që kanë marrë pjesë në masakrën e Qyshkut, janë:

Formacioni “Frenki”, një njësit komando i emëruar sipas udhëheqësit të tij Franko Simatoviq - “Frenki”, ka qenë pjesë e forcave speciale të sigurimit shtetëror të Serbisë, të njohur edhe si “Crvene beretke” (Beretat e kuqe).

“Operativna Grupa” ose “OPG” (grupi operativ), një njësit elitë i policisë serbe, pjesëtarët e të cilit me krenari kanë quajtur veten “Magla” (mjegulla), sipas gjasës se pas aksioneve të ndërmarra nuk kanë lënë ndonjë gjurmë. “OPG-ja” mësohet të ketë marrë urdhrat nga gjeneralë të lartë në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë. Bazuar në dëshmitë e disa burimeve serbe, pjesëtarët e OPG-s kanë marrë pjesë edhe në disa masakra tjera famëkeqe në Kosovë, ndër të cilat është ajo e Abrisë së Ulët, Reçakut, Pavlanit, Zahaçit etj.

Njësiti snajperist i Armatës së Tretë “Jugosllave”, grup që theksohet të ketë qenë nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të kryegjeneralit të Armatës së Tretë serbe. 

Pastaj, grupet paramilitare të ashtuquajtur “Munja” (vetëtima). “Munja”, në raportin e “Human Rights Watch-it” përshkruhen se “ka qenë një mishërim i çuditshëm i policëve, kriminelëve dhe të vetëquajturve patriotë, (plotësisht nën kontrollin e armatës dhe policisë), të cilët nga serbët ishin konsideruar si legjendarë, për përleshjet e tyre që kishin zhvilluar me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe për sulmet e pamëshirshme mbi civilët shqiptarë”.

Udhëheqës i grupit paramilitarë “Munja” ishte krimineli famkeq
- Vladimir Shalipuri - Munja, (ky kriminelë është vrarë nga UÇK’ja), ndërsa në këtë grup bënin pjesë: 
- Nebojsha Miniq - Mrtvi, 
- Milan Kaljeviq i njohur me nofkën “Rambo” dhe ”Puçrrani”, 
- Sreçko Popoviq, 
- Sllavisha Kastratoviq, 
- Zvonimir Cvetkoviq, 
- Mijo Paviqeviq, 
- Sasha Jaksomoviq, 
- Vlladan Krstoviq - Xhuxha, 
- Boro Bubanja e shumë të tjerë.

----------


## Kosovelli

Shikoni Fotot e kriminelëve: 1 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...tzvogluar.jpeg) - 2 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...ckopopovic.jpg) - 3 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...rcvetkoviq.jpg) - 4 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...ckopopoviq.jpg) - 5 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...itimunja...jpg) - 6 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...aragaqpeje.jpg) - 7 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...etdjegin...jpg) - 8 (http://www.beepworld.de/memberdateie...neleveserb.jpg)

Dëshmitë që akuzojnë kriminelët - neglizhenca e EULEX’it dhe e 
institucioneve të Kosovës për t´i nxjerr ata përpara drejtësisë!

Pas përfundimit të luftës, kur popullata kthehet në Qyshk, kanë gjetur dokumente ushtarake e madje edhe fotografi, në të cilat shihen militarët e paramilitarët serbë ( të lartpërmendur) në aksione, duke buzëqeshur mistershëm me armë në dorë përpara shtëpive që i kishte kapluar zjarri.

Edhe pse emrat e kriminelëve që kryen masakrën në Qyshk dhe në fshatrat tjera të Pejës, janë identifikuar nga njerëzit që mbijetuan krimin, deri më sot askush nga përgjegjësit e sigurisë në Kosovë, (policia e EULEX’it, gjykatat dhe SHPK-ja…) po as institucionet tjera ndërkombëtare dhe ato vendore, nuk kanë treguar aspak interesim, për t´i arrestuar dhe sjellë ata kriminelë përpara drejtësisë.

Kjo neglizhencë e çuditshme, shumë e çuditshme (edhe pas dhjetë vjetësh nga përfundimi i luftës) duket se po mbretëron edhe te i gjithë spektri i lidershipit politik - institucional (pozitë e opozitë) duke mos përjashtuar këtu as organizmat tjerë jo-qeveritare dhe shoqërinë civlie përgjithësisht.

Ndonëse shqiptarët janë dëshmitarë okularë për krimet barbare serbe të kryera në Kosovë, përveç rangut më të lartë shtetëror të Serbisë në krye me kryekriminelin Sllobodan Millosheviq, për këto krime, padyshim se janë përgjegjës edhe strukturat tjera më të ulëta politike e shtetërore të saj, e veçanërisht institucionet akademike serbe, siç janë Akademia e Shkencave e Serbisë dhe përgjithësisht inteligjencia serbe.

Për më tepër, në këtë kuadër përgjegjës historik për golgotën shqiptare, është kisha serbe në krye me patriarkun Pavle, e cila në vazhdimësi ishte mbështetëse dhe promotore shpirtërore e jetësimit të projekteve antishqiptare, nga regjimi kriminal serbë.

Meqë ekzistojnë të gjitha dëshmitë që provojnë inkriminimin e kriminelëve serbë në vrasjen e shqiptarëve në Qyshk, Reçak, Prekaz, Lybeniq, Abri, Izbicë, Krushë e Madhe, Krushë e Vogël, Therandë, Tusus, Rogovë, …, atëherë është imperativë i kohës ngritja e padive penale kundër qindra kriminelëve të tillë, veç e veç, në grupe apo dhe ngritja e një kallzimi penal kundër vetë shtetit serb. Nëse nuk merret një hap i tillë, jam i bindur se historia dhe gjeneratat e ardhshme do ta gjykojnë rëndë këtë klasë të papërgjegjshme politike dhe institucionale!

----------


## Kosovelli

MASAKRA E REÇAKUT- KRIM KUNDËR NJERËZIMIT 
-Në orët e hershme të mëngjesit të datës 15 janar 1999,fshati Reçak(komuna e Shtimjes)u sulmua nga formacionet militare dhe paramilitare serbe.Pas granatimeve nga altileria e rëndë ushtarake,këto forca në orët e paradites u futën në fshat dhe i filluan bastisjet shtëpi më shtëpi. Në këto çaste të rënda,disa fshatarë gjatë përpjekjeve të tyre për t´u larguar nga shtëpitë e veta u kapën nga forcat kriminale serbe,dhe pa hezitim u vranë e u masakruan në disa lokalitete të fshatit.Ndërkaq,një grup tjetër prej 25 mashkujve,u përpoqën të fshiheshin në një ndërtesë,por ata u zbuluan nga njësitë kriminale të vdekjes. 

Kriminelët serb,këta civilë shqiptarë të pafajshëm,pasi i rrahin mizorisht,me kondak të pushkëve,me shqelma,me dru,me zinxhirë…,e me gjësende tjera të forta,i nxjerrin nga Reçaku,i grumbullojnë në një kodër të afërt mbi fshat,dhe me gjakftohtësi të madhe,një nga një i pushkatojnë dhe i masakrojnë.Gjatë këtij operacioni shfarosës,u vranë 45 civilë të paarmatosur,në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe një grua. 
Të nesërmen (më 16 janar) në vendin e krimit,kishte dalur edhe shefi i Misionit të OSBE-së,ambasadori amerikan William Woker dhe pasi kishte parë trupat e pajetë të shqiptarëve,pa hamendje këtë masakër rrënqethëse e quajti krim kundër njerëzimit. 

Atë ditë janari,në Reçak u vrarë e u masakruar pamëshirshëm: 

1.Lute Asllani; 
2.Banush Azemi; 
3.Ragip Bajrami; 
4.Halim Beqiri; 
5.Rizah Beqiri; 
6.Zenel Beqiri; 
7.Lutfi Bilali; 
8.Ajet Emini; 
9.Bujar Hajrizi; 
10.Myfail Hajrizi; 
11.Skënder Hajrizi; 
12.Haqif Hysenaj ; 
13.Hajriz Ibrahimi ; 
14.Hakip Imeri; 
15.Murtez Imeri ; 
16.Nazmi Imeri; 
17.Mehë Ismajli; 
18.Muhamet Ismajli; 
19.Ahmet Jakupi; 
20.Eshref Jakupi; 
21.Hajriz Jakupi; 
22.Mehmet Jakupi; 
23.Xhelal Jakupi ; 
24.Jashar Jashari; 
25.Raif Jashari ; 
26.Shukri Jashari; 
27.Fatmir Limani; 
28.Nexhat Limani; 
29.Salif Limani; 
30.Bajram Mehmeti; 
31.Hanumshah Mehmeti; 
32.Arif Metushi; 
33.Haki Metushi; 
34.Ahmet Mustafa; 
35.Asllan Mustafa; 
36.Muhamet Mustafa; 
37.Sadik Osmani; 
38.Jashar Salihu; 
39.Shukri Salihu; 
40.Bajrush Shabani ; 
41.Ahmet Smajlaj; 
42.Sheremet Syla ; 
43.Shyqëri Syla; 
44.Bajram Xheladini; 
45.Njazi Zymeri. 

*** 

Vitin që e lam pas,Lëvizja KAN tani „Vetvendosje“,së bashku me organizatat“Thirrjet e Nënave”nga Gjakova,“26 marsi 1999”,nga Krusha e Vogël,dhe me familjarë të Reçakut,pasi që kanë identifikuar presonat(serbë),që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave,për vrasjen dhe masakrimin e bijëve dhe bijave të tyre,kishin zgjedhur çarçafin si mënyrë ,për t´i bërë publike emrat e kriminelëve. 

Aktivistët e këtyre organizatave,më 26 mars 2005, 7 maj 2005 dhe 10 qershor 2005,kanë vendosur tre çarçafë me dimensione 20m x 4m në ndërtesat afër UNMIK-ut dhe institucioneve të Kosovës. 

-Çarçafi i parë përmbante emrat e 56 personave që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave si përgjegjës për vrasjen dhe rrëmbimin e 112 banorëve të fshatit Krushë e Vogël. 

-Çarçafi i dytë përmbante emrat e 35 personave që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave si përgjegjës për vrasjen e 750 banorëve dhe rrëmbimin e 680 të tjerëve që ende janë të pagjetur nga komuna e Gjakovës. 

-Ndërsa në çarçafin e tretë kanë qenë të shkruar emrat e 19 personave që akuzohen nga familjarët e viktimave të Reçakut,për vrasjen dhe masakrimin e 45 shqiptarëve të këtij fshati. 


Në masakrimin e shqiptarëve të Reçakut,më 15 janar 1999,ndër të tjerë,kanë marrë pjesë këta kriminelë: 

1.BOZHIDAR MARINKOVIQ 
2.ÇEDOMIR AKSIQ 
3.ZHIVORAD STOJÇETOVIQ 
4.BOGDAN NOJIQ 
5.JOVICA STOJKOVIQ 
6.MOMIR RISTIQ 
7.ZVONKO RISTIQ 
8.LJUBOMIR NOJIQ 
9.NENAD MARINKOVIQ 
10.PAVLE MARINKOVIQ 
11.ZORAN NEDELKOVIQ 
12.SLLAVISHA MARINKOVIQ 
13.VOJISLLAV JANIÇIJEVIQ 
14.MILIVOJE ÇANOVIQ 
15.JOVICA JOVANOVIQ 
16.STOJAN AKSIQ 
17.MILORAD KOSTIQ 
18.DRAGISHA KOSTIQ 
19.DRAGAN TASIQ 

Ndonëse janë publikuar emrat e kriminelëve serb,askush nga përgjegjësit e sigurisë në Kosovë,(policia e UNMIK-ut,SHPK-ja…)dhe as institucionet tjera ndërkombëtare të UNMIK-ut dhe ato vendore,deri më tani(të paktën)nuk kanë treguar interesim, për t´i arrestuar dhe sjellur ata,para drejtësisë.Kjo neglizhencë duket se ekziston edhe te organizmat tjerë të Kosovës,siç janë:Oda e Avokatëve të Kosovës,Shoqata e Juristëve të Kosovës….etj 

*** 

Pas përfundimit të luftës,disa organizata joqeveritare vendore dhe ndërkombëtare ,e sidomos përfaqësues të OKB-së,u morën me hetimin e krimeve të luftës në Kosovë.Në një shkrim hulumtues për masakrën e Qyshkut(14 maj 1999) të publikuar nga Michael Montgomery dhe Stephen Smith,hetuesi i OKB-së për krime të luftës në Kosovë,z.Dennis Milner,pat theksuar se puna e ekipit të tij do të vazhdojë të fokusohet thuaja tërësisht në rangun e lartë të regjimit të të kryeakuzuarit për krime lufte,kryetarit„jugosllav“Sllobodan Millosheviq. 

"Mund të thuhet se Tribunali(i Hagës) as që është themeluar ndonjëherë ose kurrë nuk ka pasur për qëllim të vihet pas gjykimit të akterëve të krimeve në nivelet e ulëta",thotë Milner."Ne do të insistojmë në atë se ata në krye janë personat përgjegjës...dhe se ata,duke qenë të implikuar,kanë tërhequr këmbëzën". 

Ndërkaq,edhe M. Cherif Bassiouni,ish-hetues i OKB-së për krime lufte,i cili tash ligjëron në Universitetin“De Paul“ në Chicago,mbështet fokusimin e Tribunalit të Hagës mbi Slobodan Milosheviqin dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij të lartë.„Çështja themelore“,thotë ai-„nuk është në dënimin e krimeve të kaluara, por në parandalimin e krimeve të ardhshme“. 
Nëse i marrim për bazë deklarimet e hetuesve të OKB-së,na del se qindra e mijëra kriminelë serbë lokalë dhe komandues të shumtë të formacioneve militare dhe paramilitare serbe,që morën pjesë drejtpërdrejtë në masakrimin e shqiptarëve,nuk do të arrestohen kurrë dhe as që do të dalin ndonjëherë para drejtësisë ndërkombëtare dhe vendore. 

*** 

Ne shqiptarët jemi dëshmitarë për krimet e kryera në Kosovë.Dhe këto krime,dihet mirëfilli se i ka kryer regjimi serb me gjithë aparatin e tij shtetëror.Prandaj,për krimet në Kosovë nuk mund të jetë përgjegjës, vetëm kryekrimineli Sllobodan Millosheviq me disa bashkëpunëtorë të rangut të lartë,siç thonë hetuesit e OKB-së. 
Për krimet mizore të kryera në Kosovë,përveç rangut më të lartë shtetëror të Serbisë,përgjegjës janë edhe strukturat tjera më të ulëta politike e shtetërore të saj,institucionet akademike serbe,siç është Akademia e Shkencave e Serbisë dhe përgjithësisht intelegjenca serbe…,por mbi të gjithë përgjegjës historik për shfarosjen e shqiptarëve,është kisha serbe në krye me patriarkun Pavle,e cila në vazhdimësi ka qenë mbështetëse dhe promotore shpirtërore e jetësimit të platformave antishqiptare,mund të themi që nga epoka e Car Dushanit…,e deri në qershor të vitit 1999…!!! 
Meqë ekzistojnë të gjitha dëshmitë (inçizime e fotografi të të gjitha llojeve të krimeve në Kosovë,dëshmi për djegjet dhe plaçkitjen e pasurisë së shqiptarëve,dëshmitarë që mbijetuan krimet dhe shumë emra të kriminelëve serb,që ishin përfshirë në krime…,gjykoj se është i pajustifikueshëm neglizhenca e institucioneve të Kosovës dhe organizmave të tjerë të shoqërisë sonë,për mosngritjen e aktpadive penale,kundër kriminelëve veç e veç,në grupe,si dhe për mosngritjen e një padie penale,kundër vetë Serbisë(shtetit serb). 

Duke përfunduar,dëshirojë të rikujtoi si vijon: 

Të mos e harrojmë të kaluarën tonë të afërt..,të mos e harrojmë për jetë: 

Masakrën e Reçakut; 
Masakrën e Çirezit; 
Masakrën e Prekazit; 
Masakrën e Abrisë; 
Masakrën e Likoshanit; 
Masakrën e Rrezallës; 
Masakrën e Izbicës; 
Masakrën e Lybeniqit; 
Masakrën e Padalishtes; 
Masakrën e Qyshkut; 
Masakrën e Rrezallës; 
Masakrën Zahaqit; 
Masakrën e Burgut të Dubravës; 
Masakrën e Rogovës së Hasit; 
Masakrën e Krushes së Madhe; 
Masakakrën e Krushës së Vogël; 
Masakrën e Celinës; 
Masakrën e Bellacërkës; 
Masakrën e Burimit; 
Masakrën e Tususit në Prizren; 
Masakraën e Therandës; 
Masakrën e Gjakovës; 
Masakrën e Mejës; 
Masakrën e Korenicës.... 
....e qindra maskara të tjera...dhe varrezat masive në Kosovë e në Serbi...!!! 

Të mos e harrojmë golgotën shqiptare(shpërnguljen biblike-masive nga Kosova)të verës së vitit 1999. 
Të mos e harrojmë për asnjë çast,sakrificën më sublime të luftëtarëve të UÇK-së dhe gjakun e mijëra dëshmorëve,që ranë në altarin e lirisë! 

Lavdi ju qoftë!

----------


## Kosovelli

Dëshmia tronditëse e serbit mbi varret masive shqiptare

Një ish-oficer i lartë serb në Ministrinë e Brendshme serbe, Dragan Karleusha ka dëshmuar dje në Gjyqin e Krimeve të Luftës në Suharekë, mbi kufomat e shqiptarëve të vrarë e të zhvendosur me urdhër të zyrtarëve më të lartë të Serbisë.

Kjo është dëshmia e parë e plotë e një zyrtari serb mbi krimet kundër shqiptarëve, gjë që i ka kushtuar atij kërcënime për veten dhe familjen, si dhe thirrjet “tradhtar” nga nacionalistët serbë. Në sallën e Gjyqit në Beograd, në sektorin e Krimeve të Luftës, ai tha se Ministria e Brendshme ka qenë e ngarkuar me transferimin dhe varrosjen e trupave, që u gjendën në sipërfaqen e ujërave të lumit Danub, në vitin 1999, për në një varrezë masive në Bat,ajnicë. 

“Trupat nga masakra e Suharekës u transportuan me një kamion frigorifer, që e hodhën në Danub në vitin 1999 me urdhër të zyrtarëve më të lartë të Millosheviçit”, tha ai duke shtuar varrosjen masive më pas në Batajnicë. 

Sipas ish-ministrit, rreth 80 trupa u gjendën në lumë, ndërsa qëndronin në sipërfaqe pranë Zajeçarit. Karleusha tha se zyrtarë të policisë në vendin e krimit i thanë atij se Ministria e Brendshme serbe kishte urdhëruar se trupat të dërgoheshin në Batajnicë për t’u varrosur, në mënyrë që të mos gjendeshin gjurmë të krimit. 

I pyetur në sallën e gjyqit se cili ishte i aftë të organizonte transferimin e trupave nga Kosova në serbi, Karleusha u përgjigj se dyshonte mbi zyrtarët e lartë të Ministrisë, duke përmendur emra si Vlastimir Gjorxheviç, Petar Zekoviç, Dragan Iliç dhe Obrad Stevanoviç. Dëshmitari ka shtuar se pjesa më madhe e historive lidhur me këtë incident silleshin rreth Gjorxheviç. Ai tha se Ministria kishte informuar Prokurorinë e Përgjithshme të Informacionit Operativ për trupat në Batajnicë më 31 maj 2001. 

“Pesë gropa u mbushën plot. Kishte rreth 35 apo 36 kufoma të veshura në gropën e parë. Të gjithë dokumentet e tyre ishin mbledhur. Ata ishin shqiptarë etnikë. Kishte një numër total prej 600 kufomash”, tha ai duke shtuar se autopsitë u bënë më vonë.

Karleusha tha se në total ishin gjetur 900 viktima në varret masive në Batajnicë dhe atyre të zbuluara më vonë Petrovo Selo and Peruç. Dëshmitari tha se kishte marrë shumë kërcënime si kreu i këtyre hetimeve, madje ishte quajtur tradhtar nga populli serb. Deri më tani tetë ish-policë serbë janë akuzuar për vrasjen e 48 anëtarëve të familjes Berisha në Suharekë më 26 mars 1999. Ndërkohë ish-shefi i Shërbimeve Sekrete, Radomir Markoviç tha se ai kishte dëgjuar për herë të parë mbi këtë krim kur kishte hyrë në burg në vitin 2001. 

Markoviç po kryen një dënim të gjatë për pjesëmarrjen e tij në vrasjen e ish-presidentit serb, Ivan Stamboliç, tentativën për të vrarë liderin e lëvizjes Lëvizja e Rinovimit Serb (SPO), Vuk Drashkoviç në Budva dhe vrasjet e katër zyrtarëve të kësaj lëvizjeje më autostradën e Ibarskës.

http://www.panorama.com.al/index.php?id=23560

----------


## Kosovelli

Policia e Sllobodan Millosheviçit transportoi trupat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës të masakruar dhe i varrosi ata në varre masive për të mbuluar gjurmët e krimeve, tha Dragan Karleusha. Ky i fundit ka qenë ish zyrtar i lartë serb i sigurisë.

Trupat nga masakra e Suharekës u transportuan me një kamion frigorifer që e hodhën në Danub në vitin 1999 me urdhër të zyrtarëve më të lartë të Millosheviçit, tha Karleusha.

Karleusha ka dëshmuar në gjyqin ndaj tetë policëve serbë të akuzuar për vrasjen e 48 civilëve shqiptarë në Suharekë në mars të 1999.

----------


## Kosovelli

Gjurmët e krimit serb: Vjollca Berisha, e mbijetuara e masakrës në Suharekë

Gjurmët e krimit serb ende janë të freskëta. Të mbijetuarit e masakrave nga krimi më çnjerëzor, rrëfejnë për mizorinë e ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe në Kosovë, të bërë gjatë kohës së luftës. Vjollca Berisha është njëra nga 2 dëshmitaret e vetme të gjalla, të cilat i kanë shpëtuar masakrës se paramilitarëve serbe, të cilët me 26 mars të vitit 1999 masakruan 48 anëtarët e familjes Berisha nga Suhareka. Ajo rrëfen për ditën famëkeqe, të masakrës ku rropatjet e saj për të mbijetuar dhe për të shpëtuar jetën e të birit të saj, Gramozit, 8-vjec, kishte kërcyer nga furgoni me të cilin forcat serbe bartnin kufomat e të vrarëve. Ajo thotë se duke ikur nga furgoni, kishte shkelur edhe mbi trupat e pajetë të bashkëshortit, vajzës 16 vjeçe dhe djalit tjetër 14 vjeçar. “Ne jemi bërë si të vdekur, pasi të plagosur kemi qenë unë edhe djali. Kur na ngarkuan në kamionin me kufoma kam kthyer kokën nga fëmijët e mi dhe kam parë djalin, Gramozin, qe i kishte sytë hapur dhe nuk lëvizte. Me pas i thashë hajde kërcejmë prej kamionit, kështu edhe vepruam”, thotë e mbijetuara, Vjollca Berisha. Gjykimi për vrasjen e anëtareve të familjes, i cili u zhvillua në Beograd, nuk shëron plagët e dëshmitares se gjenocidit serb.

“Dënim me vdekje, se tjetër vendim s’ka. Ata po luajnë ende me eshtrat e fëmijëve tanë. Ne nuk kemi trupat e tyre dhe s’kemi asnjë varr për të shkuar për ditëlindjet e tyre”, shprehet Vjollca.

Ajo thotë se në mesin e të vrarëve, pos vrasjes se fëmijëve 9 muajsh, ka pasur gra shtatzëna e të moshuar 100 vjeçar.

“Ne kemi qenë rreth 50 veta ne një lokal, ku shumica ishin fëmije. Por kishte edhe një plakë 100 vjeçare”, shton Vjollca.

Ajo rikujton se pas ekzekutimit në mesin kufomave të vrara ka pasur persona të gjalle të cilëve nuk ka mundur t’iu japë ndihme. Mirëpo ajo ka arritur te shpëtoje djalin e saj Gramozin. Në muret e lokalit ku u bë masakra janë ende të freskëta gjurmët të cilat e tregojnë atë. Vendi në të cilin është kryer krimi mendohet te ruhet ashtu siç është ruajtur deri me tani, ne mënyre qe faktet e gjenocidit serb mbi popullatën civile në Kosove të mbeten të freskëta për drejtësinë. Për të rikujtuar dhe për te mos e harruar kurrë masakrën mbi familjen Berisha, në qendër të qytetit të Suharekës është ngritur edhe një lapidar. Ende janë të freskëta kujtimet e krimit serb në Kosovë, në kontekst të të cilit mungojnë më shumë se 2000 persona të pagjetur. Plagën edhe më të madhe e rëndojnë provokimet e Serbisë, e cila jo vetëm që nuk ndëshkon kriminelët por vazhdon t’i mbrojë ata. Rasti i fundit i gjykimit të masakrës së Suharekës është vetëm provokim dhe nëpërkëmbje e plagëve të civilëve në Kosovë.

----------


## Kosovelli

Kush dhe pse i rrëmbeu 112 krushianët gjatë luftës?

Me ardhjen e 26 marsit të vitit 2009, do të mbushen plotë dhjetë vjetë, qyshse falangat militare e paramilitare sërbe, i rrëmbyen 112 meshkuj të të gjitha grupmoshave nga fshati Krushë e Vogël, për t'i degdisur në drejtim të paditur, për të cilin edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk dihet asgjë. Kështu, përkudër ardhjeve sporadike të kufomave të shqiptarëve, të cilët u morën peng nga forcat militare e paramilitare sërbe gjatë ditëve apokaliptike të luftës në pranverën e vitit 1999, anë e kënd Kosovës, të cilën e imponoi regjimi i Beogradit, deri më sot, janë identifikuar dhe rivarrosur vetëm një numër simbolik i pengjeve, konform numrit të lartë të të zhdukurve nga ky lokalitet i komunës së Prizrenit. 

Nëse do të duhej që familjarët me persona të zhdukur nga gjiri i tyre, të kenë mllef për shkak të mungesës së efektivitetit të mekanizmave kompetentë rreth identifikimit të fatit të pengjeve të luftës së fundit në Kosovë, atëherë më së tepërmi në këtë gjendje shpirtërore "kanë të drejtë" të jenë familjarët e fshatit Krushë e Vogël të Prizrenit. Përkundër faktit se atje, subjektet e shumta humanitare, veçmas nga spektri ndërkombëtar, po dërgojnë ndihma humanitare, ndërkohë që edhe qeveria komunale e Prizrenit, prore në fokus të interesimit e ka ofrimin e ndihmave të caktuara për këtë lokalitet, megjithatë, nënave, grave dhe motrave krushjane, ankthi nuk iu hoq nga shpirti për më të dashurit e tyre, të cilët ende s'po gjenden dot. 

Kështu, në mesin e mbi 500 personave, sa është konstatuar se gjatë lufëts u kidnapuan nga meset e ndryshme të rajonit jugor të vendit, vetëm nga Krusha e Vogël u rrëmbyen 112 njerëz, në mesin e të cilëve pati edhe pleqë të moshës së thellë, por edhe fëmijë të mitur. 

Në këtë kontekst, për shumë familje të Anadrinisë, ditët kobëzeza të rrëmbimit të më të dashurve të tyre nga ana e çetnikëve, do të mbesin si një kujtim lemerie, të cilin dinë ta sajojnë vetëm njerëzit me mentalitet barbar, të cilët edhe i karakterizon shpirti i shprishur i tejmesjetës. Dhe, që nga 25 dhe 26 marsi i vitit 1999, asgjë nuk dihet për fatin e afro 100 meshkujve të rrëmbyer krushjanë, ndërkohë që gjendja e këtillë, doemos paraqet plagët e rrënqethshme shpirtërore, të cilat krushjanëve, deri mësot askush nuk ua shëroi. 

Me këtë rast, vlen të theksohet e dhëna se fshati Krushë e Vogël bënë pjesë në mozaikun e lokaliteteve të Anadrinisë dhe se është i populluar me mbi 850 banorë, ndërkaq që gjatë ditvëve të luftës, llogaritet të jetë njëri ndër lokalitetet më të dëmtuara në Kosovë. Aktualisht, krushjanët, shumë herë në format publike kanë akuzuar sërbët lokalë se në marsin e vitit 1999 u ndihmuan hordhive sërbe dhe fare të pashqetësuar për llahtarinë, ata sot jetojnë diku nëpër Sërbi. Kurse, duke e parë amullinë e mekanizmave kompetentë rreth identifikimit të personave të pagjetur, në fshatin Krushë e Vogël, që para tri jetësh, në veprim e sipër është shoqata "Marsi- 99", në suazat e së cilës tanimë ekzistojnë shumë të dhëna dhe dëshmi për format e rrëmbimit të më të dyshurve të tyre. Dhe, familjarët e këtij lokaliteti, aktualisht frymojnë me shpresën më të madhe se për të dhënat, me të cilat posedon ky mekanizëm në Krushë të Vogël, do të interesohen edhe prokurorët e EULEX-it, me synimin e ndrçimit të plotë të shkaqeve të pengmarrjes dhe përballjes me ligjin të udhëheqësve të fallangave sërbo- çetnike, për zhdukjen e civilëve krushjanë gjatë pranvetës së vitit 1999.

----------


## Kosovelli

Policët vranë 103 shqiptarë në Krushë të Vogël 


Në vazhdim të procesit gjyqësor kundër ish zyrtarit të lartë të policisë së Serbisë, Vlastimir Gjorgjeviq, dëshmitari Lutfi Ramadani tha në Gjykatën Për Krime të Luftës në Hagë se policët serbë kishin vrarë 103 të rinj dhe burra shqiptarë, në fund të muajit mars të vitit 1999 në fshatin Krushë të Vogël.

Ramadani dëshmoi se në mesin e të vrarëve ishin edhe dy djemtë e tij, vëllau dhe djali i vëllaut.

Ai mëtutje ka thënë se policët serbë, prej të cilëve disa i ka njohur dhe emrat e të cilëve i ka paraqitur, më 26 mars të vitit 1999, i kanë detyruar 109 shqiptarë nga ky fshat, përfshirë edhe atë vetë, që të futen në një stallë.

"Policët kanë hapur zjarr kundër nesh dhe zjarri nuk është ndalur derisa ata e kanë shpenzuar municionin...Pastaj e kanë ndezur stallën dhe njerëzit kanë filluar të digjen. Zjarri më përfshiu edhe mua, por unë ia dola të shpëtoj", ka treguar Lutfi Ramadani.

Ai tha se vrasjen masive në këtë stallë e kanë mbijetuar ai dhe pesë vetë të tjerë. Sipas tij, trupat e të vrarëve nuk janë gjetur, sepse pas krimit, stalla është shkatërruar me eksploziv.

Vlastimir Gjorgjeviq nga Gjykata për Krime të Luftës në Hagë akuzohet për shpërngulje të dhunshme, dëbim dhe vrasje të civilëve shqiptarë në Kosovë, në vitin 1999.

http://www.telegrafi.com/?id=2&a=3515

----------

